# 12DPO! BFP!! A mothers day susprise!!!! (12bfps!!!!!!) (1 angel baby)



## Jess19

Well its that time again! 
I'm 1dpo today! 
Anyone else with me?


----------



## Vanya

Well I'm 3DPO but we're not far apart so I'll join you if no one else will lol :thumbup:

I think we may have waited together in tww before because I recognize you, similar cycles rotfl :haha:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey a 2ww buddy!

When do you plan on poas? 

I'm really trying to hold off until the day before af is due


----------



## countrygirl86

Hello! I'm 2dpo but don't plan to test unless I get other symptoms, I love testing my patience lol Good luck ladies!


----------



## Indiapops

Hey, im 2dpo today xx


----------



## Jess19

Lol I would like to think I'm going to be able to hold off that long but I'll probably break down and poas before that  I have no will power!

:dust:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey again Jess! I'm 3dpo today  Looks like we're riding this out again together  :dust: to you!


----------



## Vanya

Oh yay more people!! :flower: More the merrier lol

I'm planning on holding off as well, if I miss AF on my due date then I will poas but not before.. this has been my plan for several months now so I actually can't even remember when I last tested... sigh!! But better this way I guess.. I couldn't stand seeing all the bfn's :shrug:

How long have all you guys been ttc???


----------



## Jess19

I hit the 1 yr mark last cycle in feb
This is my first cycle after the 1 year point, I'm trying to take it easy, so far I have. No opk or temping so far, just following cm. 
I feel like a pro now, I don't need the opks to tell me I'm ovulating  
For some reason my cycles are becoming regular! Yey!


----------



## Jess19

I hate seeing the bfn too :-(


----------



## Indiapops

I've been trying for 14 months :( although I have a slim chance I'm feeling quite positive.. this could be my month :) I'm determined not to test infact I'm getting rid of my tests after this week coz last month I was a bit crazy


----------



## Jess19

I know what you mean. I tested so much last cycle. 
I'm pretty sure I had a chemical :-( 
I'm not testing early this cycle, its too stressful


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

AF due Apr 1. Not testing until then...hopefully.


----------



## Jess19

I'll post a pix of the tests....hold on


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-28080641.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

See it. I had abou 5 tests like that, plus a clear blue
Af was 2 days late and she came quick and painfull with a lot of clots.....huge clots!


----------



## Jess19

I just got the most ewcm I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
Lets get this 2ww on a roll!!!


----------



## countrygirl86

Vanya said:


> Oh yay more people!! :flower: More the merrier lol
> 
> I'm planning on holding off as well, if I miss AF on my due date then I will poas but not before.. this has been my plan for several months now so I actually can't even remember when I last tested... sigh!! But better this way I guess.. I couldn't stand seeing all the bfn's :shrug:
> 
> How long have all you guys been ttc???

8 cycles for me, 9 months.



Jess19 said:


> I hit the 1 yr mark last cycle in feb
> This is my first cycle after the 1 year point, I'm trying to take it easy, so far I have. No opk or temping so far, just following cm.
> I feel like a pro now, I don't need the opks to tell me I'm ovulating
> For some reason my cycles are becoming regular! Yey!

It's reassuring to hear my cycles may become regular! I find it frustrating not knowing one to the next.


----------



## Jess19

I'm on cycle 9 with 13 months ttc


----------



## anneliese

I'd love to join. What day is easter this year anyway? lol

According to FF I'm 3 dpo, but I'm pretty sure FF will change it tomorrow if my temps stay up and instead of placing me at 3 dpo today it will put me at about 1 dpo. 3 dpo means less time to wait to test, but we didn't BD on that day, so I'd actually feel more secure only being 1 dpo. Anyway, expecting AF around April 2, but I'm sure I will start testing around 8 dpo like usual.. I try to hold out but I never can by the time I get to 7 or 8 dpo :wacko:


----------



## XfairyhopesX

im deffo holding off this month until at least 11 or 12dpo.... I HOPE lol xx


----------



## Jess19

Lol my breaking point is 10dpo


----------



## Indiapops

I did start testing at 9dpo last month, then as soon as I had done one I was testing twice a day... I wanted to seriously give myself a slap at times lol,,, plus it made me feel really crap.. I'm determined not to do it again this month... but I am saying this in the first week of the 2ww,, it could all change.. lol


----------



## Vanya

It's the 8th month of ttc for me.... feels like forever... about time for this to be the month lol!!! :flower:

I was soooo tempted to buy some tests today while I was out shopping but I managed not to do it. Not yet!!! Else I'd just be using them way too soon and I'm trying not to do it at all unless I'm late.. no idea what was up with that sudden urge lol :blush:

Anyone having any symptoms yet?? I've been super crampy today.. but it's only 4DPO so no idea what that could be :shrug:


----------



## Jess19

I have one dollar store test sitting in my bathroom teasing me lol I'm prob goin to use it at 10dpo just to fill the urge lol

I don have any symptoms yet, which is weird for me. Usually my boobs hurt right before I ovulate and all the way until af arrives
But I am only 2 dpo so........


----------



## Vanya

lol yeah I ache all throughout my cycle too.... I'm a regular achy mccrampypants... :haha: Which is actually strange because my bbs haven't really been aching so far either!! Maybe that's a good sign??? I'm so hopeful lol :blush:


----------



## Jess19

Yey for no :holly: lol 

So how is everyone today? 
Its going to be a wondeful day where im at (Erie PA) with record breaking temps! 80 degrees! :happydance:


----------



## flower94

I'm 4dpo today


----------



## countrygirl86

Jess19 said:


> Yey for no :holly: lol
> 
> So how is everyone today?
> Its going to be a wondeful day where im at (Erie PA) with record breaking temps! 80 degrees! :happydance:

I'm doing great today thanks! It's supposed to be gorgeous here too in Kingston, Ontario 24C which is about 75F! Unreal for March. I've ordered Taking Charge of your Fertility which should be in today so I'm excited to read that. Has anyone read it before?


----------



## Jess19

No I haven't read it but it sounds interesting


----------



## countrygirl86

I'll let you know how it is. How are you doing today?


----------



## Vanya

Haven't read that book either, but let us know if it's any good!!! :flower:

I'm strangely good today, not much aching anywhere :shrug: I have a really sore throat though but I think I'm just getting a cold.. the weather has been dreadful here I'm freezing all the time, you girls are lucky lol!!!!


----------



## kayyheyy

Im a little later but id love to join

ive been testing way too much too early... i feel like i have nooo control :( this is my first cycle TTC

nice to meet everyone :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I have a test at home, can't remember what it is either EPT or Clearblue but I'm determined to wait this month.. 
I notice that my bbs are sore, esp my nips. Always "standing at attention" and the blue veins make my bbs look bruised. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Jess19

I'm doing good today, I'm in a really good mood  
I just started getting sore boobs today! Yey! :happydance:
Alittle bit of sore nipps too!

Blue buterfly :hugs: I'm trying to hold off testing too! Its tough!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: welcome kayyheyy!


----------



## Vanya

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I notice that my bbs are sore, esp my nips. Always "standing at attention" and the blue veins make my bbs look bruised. Anyone else notice this?

My nips are also always "standing at attention" lol (love that :haha:) but I think it's just because i'm so cold all the time... of course I'm hoping my supposed "flu" is just pg symptoms but it's so early so I'm not trusting that much yet... no soreness for me though, just the nips!!!


----------



## Jess19

When do you plan on testing vanya?


----------



## Vanya

Not planning! lol :flower: That is unless I'm late... my LP is only 12 days, so af is due on the 28th. We'll see!!


----------



## Indiapops

todays been good for me.. not going crazy just yet..did notice my boobs are a little sore when walking but this is normal for me this early since taking agnus castus,, so im trying not to think its a bad thing xx


----------



## Jess19

I have a clock work 14 lp


----------



## Vanya

lol oh no... i'll be the first to know :haha: let's hope I can set a good example for this thread :rofl:


----------



## Jess19

Lol start a trend! 
Who will be the next to follow?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good question Jess....When is everyone testing?


----------



## Jess19

I'm giving in at 10 dpo lol


----------



## Vanya

I have soooo bad throat ache.. lol. I've also had some really weird tummy twinges, like being poked with a needle?? Really weird.. but I'm also very constipated so it might just be that lol. I don't want to read too much into all of this and psyche myself up, I'll just be disappointed.. just like every month.. :wacko: 6dpo is way too early... sigh!!!


----------



## Jess19

yeah I know what you mean, every cycle I have a new symptom that I never had before lol
This cycle I have tons of lotion like cm.....that's a first for me


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I agree on that symptom spotting. you can totally psyche yourself into thinking you are pregnant... *sigh*


----------



## Vanya

Right?? Every month I'm like "well I've never felt THIS way before this time I'm DEFINITELY pg!!!".... and then I just get af. All so pointless!! I should just try to stay busy and not think about it at all until af lol. But that's easier said than done

:dohh:


----------



## Jess19

Right, theresa no way I could ever NOT think about ttc.....especially during the tww lol


----------



## countrygirl86

It's amazing how much it just consumes your thoughts, then *hopefully* one day we'll be prego and we have new things to fret about and we'll probably look back on this and wonder why we worried so much!


----------



## Jess19

So true!

Country girl I'm a country girl too!!  were almost neighbors, I live in erie pa, right across the lake!


----------



## lovelychic

I would love to join you guys im 7dpo and supposed to test on the 28th


----------



## countrygirl86

Jess19 - that's awesome! Do you have much land? We live in the middle of 8 acres about 20 minutes from town, it's so peaceful! Until we have a little one that is lol


----------



## flower94

I'm 5dpo today.. tender nips, loads of creamy cm and crampy.. the symptom spotting begins. Sigh..


----------



## lovelychic

Flower I know what you mean... this time around I have done nothing but track my cm... its taken a lot of stress out of trying to conceive


----------



## Vanya

So is anyone else feeling like... really desperate... lol :haha: I just keep thinking all day long "please let me be pg please let me be pg" I feel like sneaking to the bathroom to pray for it lol I'm completely mental :rofl:

Also here came my bb pain today... finally... uh-oh???



lovelychic said:


> I would love to join you guys im 7dpo and supposed to test on the 28th

Hi!! :flower: My af is due on the 28th too, so I guess we'll both know then!!


----------



## lovelychic

Vanya said:


> So is anyone else feeling like... really desperate... lol :haha: I just keep thinking all day long "please let me be pg please let me be pg" I feel like sneaking to the bathroom to pray for it lol I'm completely mental :rofl:
> 
> Also here came my bb pain today... finally... uh-oh???
> 
> 
> 
> lovelychic said:
> 
> 
> I would love to join you guys im 7dpo and supposed to test on the 28th
> 
> Hi!! :flower: My af is due on the 28th too, so I guess we'll both know then!!Click to expand...

Hello :flower: yay now I have someone to be insane with me lol :happydance:
How long have you been ttc?


----------



## EricaAnn

3DPO, the wait is killing me I want to test so bad! This is my first cycle taking Clomid and I am staying hopeful that I may be getting a BFP soon. This will be my 33 cycle trying, first with Clomid and tracking BBT and using OPK. Go to the dr. on the 29th to do blood work and maybe they can tell me then, I will be 11 DPO, Is that too early for them to tell??


----------



## Jess19

Country girl I don't have much land at the momet but we are looking to move this spring/summer. 
DH proposed this feb so were def going to need a bigger place, esp if we have another little one

Yes I am feeling tremulously hopeful this cycle
I too can't wait to test. 
I keep.symptom spotting like crazy!! , and my :holly: just started!! Yey! 

EricaAnn welcome :hi:


----------



## Vanya

lovelychic said:


> Vanya said:
> 
> 
> So is anyone else feeling like... really desperate... lol :haha: I just keep thinking all day long "please let me be pg please let me be pg" I feel like sneaking to the bathroom to pray for it lol I'm completely mental :rofl:
> 
> Also here came my bb pain today... finally... uh-oh???
> 
> 
> 
> lovelychic said:
> 
> 
> I would love to join you guys im 7dpo and supposed to test on the 28th
> 
> Hi!! :flower: My af is due on the 28th too, so I guess we'll both know then!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello :flower: yay now I have someone to be insane with me lol :happydance:
> How long have you been ttc?Click to expand...

Oh yesssss an insanity-buddy!!!! lol :happydance: :happydance:
It's the 8th month of ttc for me, I can't believe it's been so long already.. what about you?


----------



## lovelychic

Oh yesssss an insanity-buddy!!!! lol :happydance: :happydance:
It's the 8th month of ttc for me, I can't believe it's been so long already.. what about you?[/QUOTE]

This will be month 6 for me. I just knew back in September when I started that I'd be preggers by now. But I only have this month or next month to conceive or I will be gone to kuwait for 9 months away from DH:cry:


----------



## countrygirl86

Jess congrats on the proposal and upcoming wedding! Have you set a date yet? Sounds like this is a big year for you!


----------



## Indiapops

Hey ladies hope your all well,
I haven't had any symptoms but today I did go all faint at work but I'm trying to put it down to something else as if I start to let myself thing I'm pg I know I'm just going to feel rubbish if I'm not again...hmmm the joys lol... look forward to you all getting your bfp's this month x


----------



## Jess19

:dust:


----------



## Vanya

I had the most VIVID dream last night.... about getting af... lol!!! Other people dream about giving birth or babies I just dream about my PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Vanya

lovelychic said:


> This will be month 6 for me. I just knew back in September when I started that I'd be preggers by now. But I only have this month or next month to conceive or I will be gone to kuwait for 9 months away from DH:cry:

Oh no, that's such a long time!! I really hope you're lucky this month. I hope we all are!!! I kind of understand as we're both very busy people with my dh and we travel all the time and sometimes there's just no way to coordinate our schedules with my fertile time.. it just feels like such wasted time, wasted months :cry:


----------



## Jess19

Hey ladies how is everyone this am!? 

Well the symptoms have started! :happydance: 
I got boob pain and moodiness, plus I still have tons of creamy cm


----------



## Vanya

Bb pain for me now, too.. though it's just one of them, not both lol. And I think it's hurting for both of them too, such a shard pain it's even hard to breathe!! Apart from that, super crampy... feels just like af cramps. I think that's why I dreamed of af, I cramped during the night and my brain associated it with af... 

But so far this is just typical pms for me. So, so typical. Just like every month :coffee:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey ladies. 7dpo here. AF due next Friday, but trying to hold off testing until she's atleast one day late. No new symptoms to report beside the strongest smelling FMU today, geesh, it made me a little queasy. Other than that still very sore nipps and periodic dull pains in my left ovary area. 

How are you ladies holding up?


----------



## Jess19

Lol I think I might break down she test monday...ill be 8 dpo
I have no will power


----------



## Vanya

Well, if you really really want to why not indulge yourself?? It's not that big of a sin lol :winkwink:


----------



## anneliese

I've got breast tenderness (though it's not as bad as yesterdays) and I had some creamy CM when I went to the bathroom this morning. I hoping that's a good sign because I never get any kind of CM 4 dpo. My temps are a little weird though. There was a rise but the temps have been flat the past few days


----------



## Jess19

I'm having really bad pains in my stomach now...maybe a good sign!?


----------



## Jess19

I get flat temps all the time
I had one cycle where I had 79.9 for 4 days straight


----------



## lovelychic

8 or 9 dpo today and really itchy nipples and dull cramps in lower abdomen


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Can't wait to see who gets bfps this month :dust:


----------



## Jess19

Me too! 
I hope its all of us!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how is everyone??


----------



## lovelychic

Jess19 said:


> Hey girls how is everyone??

Pretty good. Slight cramps in abdomen and some nausea but that's it. How about you? :)


----------



## Vanya

Typical pms-symptoms here... I'm not really holding any hope anymore, just trying not to think about it :cry:


----------



## Jess19

I'm going to test tomorrow at 8dpo!! 

Awe vanya don't get discouraged yet! Your not out until af shows!!!
:dust:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good morning ladies :flower:

How is everyone doing?

*Jess19* hey there. Are you going :wacko: yet trying to hold out testing? 

*Vanya* you're not out until AF shows! Fx'd crossed for you. 

*lovelychic* Fx'd crossed, hope those are bfp symptoms. 

*anneliese *Any updates on your temps?

*AFM* - I'm 9dpo, feeling good. No new symptoms. Just trying to stay relaxed. Busy with work and school so that's keeping me distracted at the moment. :dust: all around


----------



## lovelychic

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> *Jess19* hey there. Are you going :wacko: yet trying to hold out testing?
> 
> *Vanya* you're not out until AF shows! Fx'd crossed for you.
> 
> *lovelychic* Fx'd crossed, hope those are bfp symptoms.
> 
> *anneliese *Any updates on your temps?
> 
> *AFM* - I'm 9dpo, feeling good. No new symptoms. Just trying to stay relaxed. Busy with work and school so that's keeping me distracted at the moment. :dust: all around

10 or 11 dpo I just have sore bbs now and my temp this morning was up from 97.8 to 98.3 :happydance: I just feel good about this cycle


----------



## MizzPodd

Hello Ladies,

I am testing on the 28th, af is supposed to show on 28th or 29th. I have been post hopping trying to find ladies to wait this out with! lol Hope I am not too late!!!:)

I have been trying since Nov. and really thought it wouldn't take more than a couple of months... So anxious to give DD Jayla a sibling. My hubby and I were separated for about 2 years in a long distance relationship (military). Consecutively, it took us 4 months with Jayla once we started living together. So I thought it would be similar this time! But I wonder if I should count the few times we saw each other because I was usually ovulating then.... IDK!! I DO know I am ready for a precious little beanie!!! :dust: to everyone!!

had metallic taste this morning, and it is very distance now, but earlier my mouth tasted like metal and coins! UGH! This got my hopes up, plus some of the previous days of symptoms that were a little unusual. But ladies I do not want to get my hopes up....

I soooooooo wanna test tomorrow morning with a FRER that DH gave me (he has hidden all of my tests since February. LOL)


----------



## lovelychic

MizzPodd said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am testing on the 28th, af is supposed to show on 28th or 29th. I have been post hopping trying to find ladies to wait this out with! lol Hope I am not too late!!!:)
> 
> I have been trying since Nov. and really thought it wouldn't take more than a couple of months... So anxious to give DD Jayla a sibling. My hubby and I were separated for about 2 years in a long distance relationship (military). Consecutively, it took us 4 months with Jayla once we started living together. So I thought it would be similar this time! But I wonder if I should count the few times we saw each other because I was usually ovulating then.... IDK!! I DO know I am ready for a precious little beanie!!! :dust: to everyone!!
> 
> had metallic taste this morning, and it is very distance now, but earlier my mouth tasted like metal and coins! UGH! This got my hopes up, plus some of the previous days of symptoms that were a little unusual. But ladies I do not want to get my hopes up....
> 
> I soooooooo wanna test tomorrow morning with a FRER that DH gave me (he has hidden all of my tests since February. LOL)


Hello mizzpodd.. I am right there with you. My af is supposed to come on the 28th or 29th. I want to test early to but I also want to wait until at least Wednesday. I only have this cycle and april or I will be gone to kuwait for 1 year:cry:
:dust:


----------



## MizzPodd

lovelychic said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am testing on the 28th, af is supposed to show on 28th or 29th. I have been post hopping trying to find ladies to wait this out with! lol Hope I am not too late!!!:)
> 
> I have been trying since Nov. and really thought it wouldn't take more than a couple of months... So anxious to give DD Jayla a sibling. My hubby and I were separated for about 2 years in a long distance relationship (military). Consecutively, it took us 4 months with Jayla once we started living together. So I thought it would be similar this time! But I wonder if I should count the few times we saw each other because I was usually ovulating then.... IDK!! I DO know I am ready for a precious little beanie!!! :dust: to everyone!!
> 
> had metallic taste this morning, and it is very distance now, but earlier my mouth tasted like metal and coins! UGH! This got my hopes up, plus some of the previous days of symptoms that were a little unusual. But ladies I do not want to get my hopes up....
> 
> I soooooooo wanna test tomorrow morning with a FRER that DH gave me (he has hidden all of my tests since February. LOL)
> 
> 
> Hello mizzpodd.. I am right there with you. My af is supposed to come on the 28th or 29th. I want to test early to but I also want to wait until at least Wednesday. I only have this cycle and april or I will be gone to kuwait for 1 year:cry:
> :dust:Click to expand...

Awww that sucks!! We started trying when DH got back from deployment, so I can understand how you feel :hugs:... Let's just keep our hope alive and think positive! Even if this isn't our month, we have April too and I was born in January so my baby may have a b-day close to mine! :) I try to think of something positive why I didn't get pregnant a certain month. It does get hard when it has been more than a couple of months of trying. My heart goes out to those who have been trying for even longer than that!

But above all else, stay positive!!!! It ain't over til the :witch: sings. lol
I will try to hold out until Wednesday, but I just reallllllly wanna test tomorrow morning. lol


----------



## Vanya

Thank you so much guys!!!! you are so sweet :flower:
Maybe I'm just being really moody and emotional when I'm so depressed about it already lol. Well, we'll see.... my bbs don't hurt anymore, I'm only crampy crampy crampy... and lots of creamy cm, but I always have that before af.. I also had some nipple discharge today which freaked me out a little but I couldn't find anything about it being a symptom.. most sites actually said it was a bad sign?? :shrug:



MizzPodd said:


> I am testing on the 28th, af is supposed to show on 28th or 29th. I have been post hopping trying to find ladies to wait this out with! lol Hope I am not too late!!!:)

Hi!!! Another 28th girl, welcome!!! :happydance:


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks Vanya! I am starting to go a little stir crazy because I know I will only get an accurate test if I wait maybe two more days, but the test is calling me......:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::test: lol


----------



## Jess19

Vanya I had nipple discharge a couple cycles, it freaked me out too
But I had horrible boob pain with it too

Speaking of boob pain .... Its bad today


----------



## Jess19

I'm going to test tomorrow....I think lol


----------



## MizzPodd

me too... I think lol


----------



## Jess19

Let the poas games begin!!!! Lol


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol yeah, I think I will sneak a cheapie test this afternoon... I just can't resist anymore!:haha:


----------



## Jess19

Post a pic when you do!! 

How many dpo are you?


----------



## MizzPodd

I got 3 BFPs!!! One was FRER and two from the internet cheapies... I am not sure how many DPOs I am because my period would have come on th 28th or 29th!!! OMG I cannot believe it still!!

My photos are too large to post!! :( How do you shrink them down???


----------



## lovelychic

MizzPodd said:


> I got 3 BFPs!!! One was FRER and two from the internet cheapies... I am not sure how many DPOs I am because my period would have come on th 28th or 29th!!! OMG I cannot believe it still!!
> 
> My photos are too large to post!! :( How do you shrink them down???

OMG!!!! Congratulations !!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

lovelychic said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> I got 3 BFPs!!! One was FRER and two from the internet cheapies... I am not sure how many DPOs I am because my period would have come on th 28th or 29th!!! OMG I cannot believe it still!!
> 
> My photos are too large to post!! :( How do you shrink them down???
> 
> OMG!!!! Congratulations !!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!Click to expand...

Thank you! I pray you get yours too!!! :D I was not expecting this at all :flower: It's amazing.

Let me know how it goes for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

Omg that's wonderful!!! Yey for a christmas baby!
Did you use fmu?


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you sweetie! :flower:
No, that is why I was so shocked!! I took them this afternoon! And they were very obvious showing up right away! I wish I could upload them! I dont know how to shrink the pic sizes though


----------



## Jess19

How are you trying to upload them? 
I use photo bucket


----------



## MizzPodd

Just from the desktop. Okay I will try that.


----------



## 2inlove04

Congrats Mizz and Jess you're so inspiring you're keeping this post alive.. I'm currently on CD25 and 6dpo I suspect.. I've been really tired and won't be 10 DPO until Wed UGH! AF is supposed to show around 4/1- 4/5 so we'll see I've been testing the last few days but trying to hold off testing anymore until Wed when I should be 10 DPO :) I'm hoping to have a BFP to share for easter :)


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks 
I think I'm going to test tomorrow with a FRER. I'm expecting AF around the 1st thru the 5th too! 
This is my first cycle not opking so I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated but I think I know my body well enough to guestimate when I did lol 

What kind of test did you use?


----------



## 2inlove04

I have been using my IC's (wondofo's) that's how I got my first positive with our angel in jan oh and I used 2 FRER's and i keep thinking i see a shadow but nothing definite and since i've had 4 positive ones prior to now I know what they look like when they start to develop.. Oh and I know this may be TMI but prob a common thought here but do you think traces of semen could mess with the result of a test ... We BD'd today and I want to test I have the urge ?


----------



## Jess19

I wanted to buy the cheapie dollar store tests but I splurged and bought the frers 

No I don't think it will affect it at all


----------



## 2inlove04

whew alright well let me go in the room and get one, i'm out in the lounger dh and the dear furson are sleeping i will have to see if i can sneak in without waking them I will let you know stay tuned be back in a few moments :)


----------



## Jess19

:dust:


----------



## enj

Jess19 said:


> :dust:

 hi i wanted to join this im 10dpo today:happydance: but im so nervous to test what do you think i should do??? help lol:blush:


----------



## Jess19

I say test! Lol 

Well girls I'm off to bed, I prob won't get much sleep, too much poas on the brain 

Good luck ladies! Hope to see some bfps in the am!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 2inlove04

I guess since I took it after midnight it could be considered 7 dpo lol .. Here we are :) I will remain hopeful as it's still early :) Also the invert is included :)
 



Attached Files:







march 26 at midnight.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 37









invert march 26.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Jess19

I can't see anything but I'm on my stupid smart phone lol 
Test again with fmu


----------



## 2inlove04

I think we should call them dumb phones lol I have a droid and sometimes I want to throw it out the window but that's every once in a great while..


----------



## enj

2inlove04 said:


> I think we should call them dumb phones lol I have a droid and sometimes I want to throw it out the window but that's every once in a great while..

i dont know if i can see it is it where it says max sorry :dohh:


----------



## 2inlove04

No that line where it says max is the limit to which the strip can be submerged into the urine.. If it's positive or getting there then it would be to the slight right of that line on the left under HCG


----------



## Vanya

I can't believe we got a bfp already!!! Congrats!! :happydance:

2inlove04, I can't see anything myself, but I'm super bad at line spotting. lol. I have no idea where to look, I think I see a line further down, but I don't know if it's the right one?? I hope it's another bfp though!!! :flower:

As for me, so... 10dpo today! I can't believe I've made it so far.. ALIVE!!! :haha: Still not testing, it's just two more days till af, I can handle it.. I think lol!! Last night while brushing my teeth my gums bled.. so I'm again cautiously a little hopeful.. hope that means something [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; (please please please lol)


----------



## lovelychic

Vanya said:


> I can't believe we got a bfp already!!! Congrats!! :happydance:
> 
> 2inlove04, I can't see anything myself, but I'm super bad at line spotting. lol. I have no idea where to look, I think I see a line further down, but I don't know if it's the right one?? I hope it's another bfp though!!! :flower:
> 
> As for me, so... 10dpo today! I can't believe I've made it so far.. ALIVE!!! :haha: Still not testing, it's just two more days till af, I can handle it.. I think lol! Last night while brushing my teeth my gums bled.. so I'm again cautiously a little hopeful.. hope that means something [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; (please please please lol)

Yes. 2 more days Vanya. We can do it :thumbup::friends:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good morning

I said I wasn't gonna test but I woke up today (10dpo) and felt so nauseous and that foul smelling, ultra concentrated fmu was present again. My nipples are still extra sore too.... and I figured since I had a $ pregnancy test, why not.... faint :bfp:

OMG - I am freaking out.

I will test again tomorrow morning with FMU with FRER. I told DH and he is estatic! I'm hoping that this line keeps getting darker and that this bean sticks [-o&lt;


----------



## 2inlove04

Congrats Blu.. 

I'm 7dpo and I took one with FMU and the line was there but then faded on an IC so we will see I know it's still early but I've had increased urge for urination, tired and just over all foggy! I'm hoping that it's just still too early :) I've brought some IC's to work with me :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm still in disbelief. I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me but nope, it's definitely there. My phone is being stupid but otherwise I would've posted a pic. I left and took the boys to daycare and stopped back by the house just to look at it again before I went to work - still there!


----------



## Indiapops

im only having a quick scan of the posts so a big congratulations to Mizzpodd & blu_butterfly so far keep the bfp's coming xx


----------



## countrygirl86

You ladies have me all excited! I ordered some IC's so I think I'm gonna POAS when they get here, though I'm not really due till the weekend. Yeehaw!


----------



## 2inlove04

Country you're too funny I brought some IC's to work with me well in my wallet I just tested again and nothing so i think I'm just going to wait until the weekend :) I have tons of IC's, FRER's & a few digi's waiting to be used :) I'm feeling doubtful this cycle although my sex drive has sky rocketed


----------



## babygirlhopes

Well ladies id like to join the thread :} a little accident that me and my hunny are embracing and actually hoping for! So we did it Sunday the 18th before he went underway and I ovulated Monday the 19th now 7dpo with sore nipples slight cramping and off and on nausea with a lot of fatigue. No spotting or increased cm but fmu is dark even though I've been guzzling water. I'm dying to test but ik its too soon so thought id come here for support. Af is due the first but we are hoping she will stay away and we will get the baby girl were hoping for. Id like to hopefuly get a BFP Friday before he gets home to surprise him


----------



## MizzPodd

Jesse I got it finally to upload... This is one (from yesterday) out of 5 that I took! lol I took two more FRER this morning, and the lines were as dark or darker than the control line!! I can be happy now. lol
 



Attached Files:







20120325150857.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 20


----------



## babygirlhopes

Congrats!


----------



## MizzPodd

countrygirl86 said:


> You ladies have me all excited! I ordered some IC's so I think I'm gonna POAS when they get here, though I'm not really due till the weekend. Yeehaw!

countrygirl I hope this is your month!!!! I know how tempting it is to wanna take them! lol:dust:


----------



## countrygirl86

2inlove - I should stock up too! I'm afraid if I did I would be more tempted to use them though. I have one left from when my DH bought a two pack a few months ago (he was excited, bless his heart) but I decided to start using OPKs and got a pack that had these in as well, we'll see! Good luck to you this weekend! And enjoy that high sex drive!

MizzPodd - Congratulations on your BFP! You must be so excited! I'm excited for you! Thanks for the well wishes, hopefully your pregnancy is contagious!


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks! I am in shock!!

I pray it is contagious, and all you ladies get hit with BFP bug!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats MizzPodd!


----------



## lovelychic

I GOT MY :bfp: THIS MORNING!!!


----------



## Vanya

No way!!!! THREE bfps???
Congrats so much Blu_butterfly and lovelychic!!! OMG!! I'm so excited for you!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

(should I test too already?? should I???? lol!!)


----------



## 2inlove04

Congrats lovely I keep getting possible shadows then nothing on the IC's UGH! I just went potty and had a glob of CM had a tinge of yellow which I had last time I got my BFP so I'm hopeful but also feeling like I'm out this month UGH! I'm crampy and tired and just ready to go home and lay in the bed


----------



## MizzPodd

lovelychic said:


> I GOT MY :bfp: THIS MORNING!!!

See I knew it!!!!! We are probably due the same time too!!! December 4th :) Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: We just met, and now we can celebrate together. :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Vanya said:


> No way!!!! THREE bfps???
> Congrats so much Blu_butterfly and lovelychic!!! OMG!! I'm so excited for you!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> (should I test too already?? should I???? lol!!)

TEST TEST TEST!! The ladies talked me into it yesterday, and I got my BFP... Take a chance!!!! Go Vanya go! :thumbup:


----------



## rachelh4207

congrats on the BFP :) I am about 10 days post O i think- neg test today. Maybe it is still to early:winkwink:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Wohoo!!! Congrats Lovey!

I am loving the way this thread is going. Keep 'em coming ladies! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 2inlove04

Thank you Country and we have a no pressure TTC journey we just have lots of passionate sex and it's about 2 sometimes 3 times a week so it works out and if I want it more and closer to OV I just prey and attack lol he loves it :)


----------



## MizzPodd

rachelh4207 said:


> congrats on the BFP :) I am about 10 days post O i think- neg test today. Maybe it is still to early:winkwink:

That's right... It's too early so keep up the faith!! :)


----------



## Jess19

Wow!!! Congrats to the bfps!!! oh how wonderful!! 

Here is my bfn from this am
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/5B2FC0FB-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

Its still early for me so I'm not giving up hope yet. 
I honestly could only be 6dpo instead of 8dpo. I didn't opk and I just started temping so my charts not accurate. I'm just going off of cm, so Im just playing a guessing game now lol


----------



## lovelychic

Vanya said:


> No way!!!! THREE bfps???
> Congrats so much Blu_butterfly and lovelychic!!! OMG!! I'm so excited for you!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> (should I test too already?? should I???? lol!!)

:test::test::test::test:


----------



## Jess19

what she said....test! Test! TEST!


----------



## countrygirl86

2inlove - I love it lol prey and attack, I'll have to give it a go! I think I naturally have a high sex drive but we have had a bit of pressure (some from me and some from family and friends telling us to get a move on!). Let's hope we get our BFPs for Easter!

Jess - Boo but it's probably too soon? I anticipate that's what mine will look like but I have my game plan ready for April lol I kinda want AF to hurry up so I can get on with it!


----------



## 2inlove04

Prayer Changes things and Prayers it is.. I'm going back on weight loss tomorrow and off of soda :) I'm going to lose weight until it's pink :)


----------



## Jess19

Yes prayer is power!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello Ladies!!
I would LOVE TO JOIN THIS GROUP!
congrats to everyones BFP'S!!!!


----------



## enj

Congrats on all the BFP's i'm so Happy i'm going to wait for AF


----------



## e.rose

Hello :)
I'd like to join too! 
I'm 7dpo

Good luck to everyone, some Easter bfp's for some Christmas baby's!!!! xo


----------



## babygirlhopes

Ok ladies...I broke down and bought a test and I'm gonna test in the morning. Its probably too early still but oh well


----------



## Jess19

Welcome moorebetter and e.rose :dust:
When will you ladies be testing??

Good luck babygirlhopes :dust: can't wait to see your test in the am

Maybe ill test again too!!


----------



## 2inlove04

Hey ladies, e. Rose, Jess I'm going to test again in the morning also


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust:
Let's see some more bfps!!!


----------



## babygirlhopes

I'm testing in the morning too


----------



## Jess19

Oh how exciting!! 
I bet we will see some more bfps! 

How is everyone feeling? Bfps and those waiting to test, lets hear some symptoms!


----------



## Jess19

my :holly: are killing me!! And I still have loads of cm! 
I'm tired today but that might just be because I shampooed my carpets lol


----------



## babygirlhopes

Super tired. Kinda sore bbs and off and on nausea and slight cramping. 8dpo tomorrow!!!


----------



## 2inlove04

I'm having tinged cm globs of it and I'm tired, waves of slight nausea and a slight penny taste in my mouth


----------



## Krippy

I would love to join you girls! I am 5 DPO (I think...???)

I have been tired, headachey, crampy, funny taste in my mouth/thirsty...hoping and wishing for my rainbow!


----------



## Jess19

Oh all those symptoms sound gods girls! Fingers crossed we see some bfps!

:hi: welcome krippy!


----------



## babygirlhopes

I've heard a lot of women say they had the weird taste...I don't....did anyone else get a bfp without experiencing that?


----------



## Krippy

babygirlhopes said:


> I've heard a lot of women say they had the weird taste...I don't....did anyone else get a bfp without experiencing that?

I have had it with both pregnancies but I am also stuffed up, etc. so that could be effecting it. Trying not to get my hopes up but it is so hard not to...


----------



## lovelychic

Jess19 said:


> Oh how exciting!!
> I bet we will see some more bfps!
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Bfps and those waiting to test, lets hear some symptoms!

Since getting my bfp. My bbs have been more sore and I've been nauseous on and off all day. But im not complaining. Hope all you wonderful ladies get your BFPs!!!:happydance:


----------



## babygirlhopes

Since getting my bfp. My bbs have been more sore and I've been nauseous on and off all day. But im not complaining. Hope all you wonderful ladies get your BFPs!!!:happydance:[/QUOTE]





How mand dpo's were u when you got your bfp


----------



## wendyk1

Hi ladies:flower:

Can I join? I am 10dpo tomorrow, but trying to hold out until Friday. Might end up testing on Thu! I hope some of this thread's babydust rubs off on me!!!

GL everyone!!


----------



## lovelychic

babygirlhopes said:


> Since getting my bfp. My bbs have been more sore and I've been nauseous on and off all day. But im not complaining. Hope all you wonderful ladies get your BFPs!!!:happydance:





How mand dpo's were u when you got your bfp[/QUOTE]

I was 11 or 12 dpo


----------



## e.rose

I'll probly start testing tomorrow... hehe even though it's probly too early I just want help myself! 
Fingers crossed for some more bfp's tomorrow xxx


----------



## Vanya

Okay, it's just one more day so I'm going to wait till tomorrow :happydance: If i don't get af in the morning, I'm going to buy a bunch of tests and test in the afternoon, lol!!!

This thread makes me so happy and hopeful!!! :cloud9:


----------



## babygirlhopes

BFN :'( oh well I knew it would be cause its still early. guess I was clinging to hope for a faint line 8DPO today and feelin tired slight cramps slight nausea still tender bbs


----------



## 2inlove04

Globs of cm.... BFN :( still early though


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: aw girls I'm sorry, let's keep the faith though its still early for all of us

Here is my bfn from this am....
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/4E0D9F70-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

My boobs still really hurt :holly: and I got tns of cm still.....all good signs!


----------



## 2inlove04

Jess19 said:


> My boobs still really hurt :holly: and I got tns of cm still.....all good signs!

Yes I'm the same way and I'm having terrible back pain :) No sore boobs but the blue veins are more noticeable and I'm still exhausted :coffee:


----------



## MizzPodd

babygirlhopes said:


> I've heard a lot of women say they had the weird taste...I don't....did anyone else get a bfp without experiencing that?

Hey babygirl :)

With DD I did not have any weird taste whatsoever, hungry alllllll the time so don't worry! 
But this time around, I have had this metallic taste for about 3 days now, so that is what really triggered my mind into thinking this was my month. Maybe this means I will have a boy! lol


----------



## MizzPodd

lovelychic said:


> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> Oh how exciting!!
> I bet we will see some more bfps!
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Bfps and those waiting to test, lets hear some symptoms!
> 
> Since getting my bfp. My bbs have been more sore and I've been nauseous on and off all day. But im not complaining. Hope all you wonderful ladies get your BFPs!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Those are good signs! The more nauseous the better lol (so I've been told)
My daughter had me extremely nauseous lol:dohh:


----------



## MizzPodd

Jess19 said:


> Oh how exciting!!
> I bet we will see some more bfps!
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Bfps and those waiting to test, lets hear some symptoms!

I am feeling great! A slight bit of nauseous when I woke up, and some cramps but other than that, I am happy and excited!

The cramps are causing me to be extra gassy tho. lol:blush:
I need to eat breakfast and then the slight nausea will probably go away. I expect it to be in full motion 2 weeks from now lol:wacko:


----------



## countrygirl86

I am loving this thread! All the BFPs give hope and the BFNs mean I'm not alone! I'm due for AF this weekend and no symptoms whatsoever but that just means another go for next cycle! Fx for all the girls still left to test!

:dust:


----------



## Moorebetter

Congrats to all of you ladies!!! Hoping this thread runs off on me, because Ive been waiting forever.

I will be testing 31st or the 1st.


----------



## 2inlove04

Country & Moore I'm so hopeful I've been having dull cramps this morning and I woke up with a horrid backache :) So I'm excited and I've been so exhausted lately :) & Yes Country I've had a few BFN's the last few days including this morning so no don't be gutted it happens and we just have to be hopeful this is our month :) Praying Praying Praying as Prayer Changes things


----------



## BabyDust04

Good Morning Ladies! I am a newbie and am joining this thread a bit late! Hubby and I are trying for our second and I am approx 10 DPO today. I tested at 8DPO and at 3am this morning (woke up needing to go to the bathroom and couldn't resist!), both BFN. I am hoping it is just because I am testing too early. [-o&lt;

Congrats to those who have gotten their BFP's and Baby Dust to everyone else!! :dust:


----------



## babygirlhopes

Okay 8dpo today symptoms kinda went away today {weird} but yellowish and clumpy cm.....good or bad?


----------



## 2inlove04

I've had that on and off plus I had it with my bfp back in Jan so I would say good sign are you on prenatals? I've heard that can cause a change in cm color to yellow


----------



## babygirlhopes

No not on pre natals. But my bh and I just decided if this "accident" hapens to not take that we are officially goikng to start trying next month :} any suggestions on what I should do or take to ensure a sticky bean? -ahhh so excited and smiling right now after we decided this-


----------



## enj

Hey ladies let's keep up the faith for all of our BFP.


----------



## oldwomanshoe

:hi: newbie here, congrats to all those with :bfp: s so far! :) brilliant news! makes me :happydance:

Im currently 6dpo (Tuesday 27th). Think I will be testing saturday (or friday if i cant hold out!) on 10dpo.

HUGE :dust: to everyone and :babyglue: too (no icon for that :( )


----------



## oldwomanshoe

OMG wheres my manners???

so rude to butt in, i meant to ask if i could join :blush:


----------



## Moorebetter

welcome~ oldwomenshoe


----------



## Jess19

:hi: welcome oldwomanshoe! 

:dust: good luck when you decide to test. Post pics if you do, or if you can


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey ladies. I've been crazy busy at work today so I haven't had a chance to scroll through all of the post...but HELLO :wave: to all of the new ladies! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## BabyDust04

This morning, after being disappointed by the last BFN, I swore that I would wait until the day AF is supposed to arrive before I test again...but there is a dollar store test that is calling my name. Ugh, waiting sucks!


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi blue butterfly

Lol I was just thinking about going to the dollar store myself!


----------



## Jess19

Ok girls I have a question......
Do frers give evaps?? 
My frer from yesterday had nothing on it and todays has a line. 
I know I'm not disposed to look but I keep all the hpts so I can track line progression if and when I get my bfp 
I'll upload the picture


----------



## Jess19

here it is
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/22E5C09F-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## e.rose

goodmorning all!

i tested this morning, bfn :( but its still early.... right?!? thats what i keep trying to tell myself
but last time i got my bfp at about 7dpo/8 so i was really hoping for a faint line!

i think im going to hold off for a few days/until af if i can wait that long to avoid the disapointment of looking at another bfn.
im off to monash ivf on friday to see a fertility specialist so keep telling myself that if its not this cycle it will hopefully be next!

feeling very full in the tummy today although i havnt eaten yet... hopefully a good sign.
hope we get some bfps today! :D
xox


----------



## Jess19

Every pregnancy is different e.rose so maybe your little bean is just taking a little longer  

I think I'm done testing for the next few days. I can't keep analyzing lines, I'm driving myself crazy lol


----------



## 2inlove04

Don't feel bad baby dust I have about 50 tests waiting


----------



## Jess19

Wow, I need to invest in a stock pile of tests lol

When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hmm.. i'm thinking that might be an evap line. When is AF due Jess?


----------



## Jess19

Yeah me too

She is supposed to be here anywhere between the 1st and the 5th


----------



## babygirlhopes

Mine too. I'm gonna test again Friday. Ill be 11dpo then. Feeling nauseaous today and still really tired. Bb tenderness has subsided a little thought. Baby dust to all you lovely ladies!!! LET'S SEE SOME BFPS!!


----------



## 2inlove04

I've been testing I keep seeing a faint shadow line and I keep telling myself I'm going to stop testing and hold off but then I get the urge.... Can you get frequent urination before a bfp shows up....


----------



## Jess19

I was thinking friday too!

My only symptom is boob pain, and more cm than the norm

:dust:


----------



## Jess19

I would imagine you would. It is an early symptom


----------



## 2inlove04

plus i keep getting small doses of the yellow cm it's about the size of a quarter and about every other time i potty :) I got a HUGE blob of it when I got my bfp last time ... I'm so hopeful and i put my strip from tonight next to one from when i was prego before and i see a shadow where the test line is on my old one. I think i will test tomorrow morning then if still the faintish line I'm going to hold off until Friday


----------



## babygirlhopes

Good luck!


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust: 



Can you post a pic?


----------



## e.rose

I tested again and I think I can maybe maybe see a faint shadow? Maybe! Haha I'm going nuts!!


----------



## enj

Hey ladies I dont know if im seeing things but I took a test today from the dollar store and I think I see the faintest second line but idk. I'm going crazy over here I really need to wait for af because i'm going to end up in the nut house lol.


----------



## enj

e.rose said:


> I tested again and I think I can maybe maybe see a faint shadow? Maybe! Haha I'm going nuts!!

Can you post a pic i'm telling you I feel the same way:shrug:


----------



## Leinzlove

Count me in, also! I'm seeking an Easter :bfp:! I'm about 2 days from O. CD 22, longer cycle. But, it usually is after MC when its not technically a cycle. I'll start testing April 7 and will be 10dpo on Easter! So come on, :bfp:'s for all!


----------



## Jess19

I am forbidding myself to test again, at least until sun. That's the 1st and maybe I can have some fun exciting news ....that's not a jok lol


----------



## 2inlove04

Can I email someone a pic and you post it for me please I'm on my phone


----------



## enj

2inlove04 said:


> Can I email someone a pic and you post it for me please I'm on my phone

I need to learn how to post it also didn't you post a picture yesterday


----------



## Jess19

I was thinking you posted one yesterday too


----------



## lovelychic

Praying for you wonderful ladies to get your:bfp:


----------



## 2inlove04

I did post one... It's showing some progression today...


----------



## 2inlove04

See if this will work Check out this photo from Snapbucket: https://pbckt.com/pA.Rwok9h

Keep in mind the top one is from our preg in Jan ...


----------



## enj

lovelychic said:


> Praying for you wonderful ladies to get your:bfp:

thanks hunny im so happy for you :happydance: i will be the next one to post my :bfp: lets keep our fingers crossed im so hopeful:winkwink:


----------



## enj

2inlove04 said:


> See if this will work Check out this photo from Snapbucket: https://pbckt.com/pA.Rwok9h
> 
> Keep in mind the top one is from our preg in Jan ...

im going to send some:dust: just lets keep our fingers crossed for the both of us


----------



## Jess19

Oh I do see a hint of something!

If your copy the img link and paste it that should post the pix


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 2inlove04

Hmmm I will have to try that... I also have never gotten anything but a stark white or bfp on these so we shall see what happens I'm tempted to not test until Friday, what do you think


----------



## Jess19

If you have them....keep testing lol I would

I only have one more frer soim going to save it. I might get some cheap dollar store tests but I haven't decided yet


----------



## enj

2inlove04 said:


> Hmmm I will have to try that... I also have never gotten anything but a stark white or bfp on these so we shall see what happens I'm tempted to not test until Friday, what do you think

I think you should test everyday to see the progress. i was on poas.com and a lady had every ov test and pg test by the day i loved it because you could actually see the progress thats what got me to be a poasa lol:haha:


----------



## enj

Jess19 said:


> If you have them....keep testing lol I would
> 
> I only have one more frer soim going to save it. I might get some cheap dollar store tests but I haven't decided yet

well i tested today with the dollar store test but for some reason i think i see a fainnnnt second line but it looks kind of smeary. idk im going to wait till friday i really dont have any symptoms:growlmad: except sore bb's


----------



## Jess19

oh that sounds cool! Id love to see that!


----------



## Jess19

I got a couple tests like that from those too


----------



## enj

Jess19 said:


> I got a couple tests like that from those too

when i take the dollar tree test there pretty friggin good they tell me right away whether its yay or nay this test is kinda idk :dohh:


----------



## enj

Jess19 said:


> oh that sounds cool! Id love to see that!

im going to see if i can upload it for you to see


----------



## enj

ugghhh sorry it didnt work how can i delete that lol


----------



## e.rose

enj- im at work but if it isnt burried in the bin when i get home i will :D
if not we will both have to test again in the morning!
fingers crossed xox


----------



## Kamespinoza

Hello everyone, may I join this convo? 

I have been ttc for a year now off and on. My partner and I have been using a donor so it's not as easy or simple when our busy lives get in the way! Anyway. I am either 6 or 7 dpo. I'm positive about that one. I've had heart burn, itchy ears, vivid dreams, and a few other symptoms. So tonight I took a FRER test. I got a faint line, although clearly visible before the 3 minute time limit. What do you all think? I followed the directions and it's not an evaporation line. In person, it is clearly a pink line. 

How do I add a picture from my iPhone??

I'm so nervous and excited!


----------



## BabyDust04

Not feeling too hopeful this morning :( I know I swore I wouldn't test until AF was late, but I took my last Dollar Store test this morning and nothing but white. I am approx 11DPO. I just feel like SOMETHING should be showing up by this point! I have one FRER test left and I am refusing to take that one until Sunday at the earliest. 

I don't really have any symptoms except tender bb's since about 4DPO which is VERY early for me. I spotted at 6DPO, but it was bright red spotting, which is not what I have read that IB typically is. I am driving myself nuts over analyizing everything! I have just resigned myself to the fact that it is what it is and I am going to have to wait it out.


----------



## Jess19

:hi: welcome kamespinoza! 

Babydust don't get discouaged just yet! Your not out until AF shows her ugly face

AFM..... I didn't test this am! :happydance: I'm going to hold off for the next few days....or try to
I'm still having super sore boobs and tons of cm! And this am I had a very dificult time getting out of bed, which is not like me at all. Iv always been a morning person

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
Good luck to everyone testing


----------



## Kamespinoza

Here is my picture. Can you tell me what you think? I am just confused because it is so early.
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Moorebetter

Kamespinoza!!!

welcome! Im not sure how to add a picture by phone? 
ANY KNOW?


----------



## Moorebetter

hahah You beat me to it! looks like you may have something!!!


----------



## Kamespinoza

Babydust, don't get discouraged so quickly. I have been following this thread for a few days now I wish you and everyone else the best of luck. Everything happens for a reason. 11dpo is not long at all. Baby dust to you.


----------



## Kamespinoza

Moorebetter said:


> hahah You beat me to it! looks like you may have something!!!

Thanks! I was always under the impression that most of the time, if not always, a line is a line, whether it is faint or dark. And now I'm kinda seeing that they can be wrong? I don't understand why? Do women really get false positives that often?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good morning ladies :flower:

:hugs:* Babydust*. Don't feel down hun. Try to relax, that helped me this time.

*Kamespinoz*a I see a line as clear as day! Congrats hun! And don't worry about what dpo/being to early, you may be slightly off on your O day. 

*Jess19* How are you feeling today? I was soo tired over the past weekend before my bfp. I didn't realize it at the time but my hubby asked me why i was so tired all of a sudden. I just shrugged it off.. go figure.fx'd crossed.

:dust: :dust: :dust: for you all you lovely ladies!

AFM - I'm 12dpo today. Lines getting dark and got a "pregnant" on a digi today :cloud9: .


----------



## 2inlove04

Morning Ladies! 

Kame- BFP :happydance:

Jess- I'm having tons of back cramps, very small waves of nausea and some CM, at times some more than others,dull cramps well twinges.. 

Blu- Good Morning! 

Baby Dust - don't get discouraged, I tested this am and it looked as if it wanted to show something but didn't :( So I'm going to wait for AF or not ? 

Prayers and :dust: to all .. :hug:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Kamespinoza said:


> Here is my picture. Can you tell me what you think? I am just confused because it is so early.

may I please join...

hun that looks like an obvious Positive!:happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Your eggo is prego kamespinoza!! :happydance: congrats!! Thata a nice looking line!

:hugs: thanks bluebutterfly. 
I'm feeling the same as yesterday except I'm sleepy today. And lat night I was passing out on he couch. 

Babydust I'm sendng this your way.... :dust: 
And here's some more for everyone else :dust: :dust: 

Moorebetter have you ever tried using photobucket? I'm on my phone too and that's how I do it


----------



## Jess19

:hi: welcome mummywant2be!! 

Oh all those symptoms sound good 2inlove04! Esp the nausea! Do you have cramps with the back pain? Did you test this am?!? I want to see the pic......if you don't mind


----------



## 2inlove04

Jess thanks for the Photo/Snap Bucket advice I have it on my phone and love it :)


----------



## BabyDust04

Thanks Kamespinoza, it is hard to remember that it is still early in the game! 

That looks like a BFP to me!! :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Kamespinoza said:


> Here is my picture. Can you tell me what you think? I am just confused because it is so early.

That is a positive! GL to you hun!


----------



## MizzPodd

how do you put your journal on your signature?


----------



## BabyDust04

Thanks for the encouragement ladies, it helps calm my nerves :hugs:

Welcome mummywant2be!! 

2inlove04 those symptoms sound very promising!!

Blu, how exciting to see it on the Digi!!


----------



## Krippy

GL to all of the newbies and welcome!

You girls are def POAS addicts. I love it as it will keep me fixed so that I can wait until the 3rd. lol Keep the pics coming! :)


----------



## Krippy

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> :hugs:* Babydust*. Don't feel down hun. Try to relax, that helped me this time.
> 
> *Kamespinoz*a I see a line as clear as day! Congrats hun! And don't worry about what dpo/being to early, you may be slightly off on your O day.
> 
> *Jess19* How are you feeling today? I was soo tired over the past weekend before my bfp. I didn't realize it at the time but my hubby asked me why i was so tired all of a sudden. I just shrugged it off.. go figure.fx'd crossed.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: for you all you lovely ladies!
> 
> AFM - I'm 12dpo today. Lines getting dark and got a "pregnant" on a digi today :cloud9: .

Love digis...They just make you feel amazing! So happy for you!


----------



## MizzPodd

BabyDust04 said:


> Not feeling too hopeful this morning :( I know I swore I wouldn't test until AF was late, but I took my last Dollar Store test this morning and nothing but white. I am approx 11DPO. I just feel like SOMETHING should be showing up by this point! I have one FRER test left and I am refusing to take that one until Sunday at the earliest.
> 
> I don't really have any symptoms except tender bb's since about 4DPO which is VERY early for me. I spotted at 6DPO, but it was bright red spotting, which is not what I have read that IB typically is. I am driving myself nuts over analyizing everything! I have just resigned myself to the fact that it is what it is and I am going to have to wait it out.

Babydust please don't get discouraged. It is nail biting craziness going on while waiting to see if the :witch: will show, but please stay optimistic through it all... I strongly believe everything happens for a reason, if we do not understand why and just know that we are all here for you and praying you get a beautiful little sticky bean. Stay optimistic and keep the faith! Don't give up sweetie, it will be okay!!! :hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Vanya

So.... no af this morning. 
All of my symptoms have also vanished. 

??

Haven't tested yet. I'm scared. lol!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

I've had af at 13dpo *once*... so maybe... it'll just come tomorrow... :blush:


----------



## MizzPodd

Vanya said:


> So.... no af this morning.
> All of my symptoms have also vanished.
> 
> ??
> 
> Haven't tested yet. I'm scared. lol!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:
> 
> I've had af at 13dpo *once*... so maybe... it'll just come tomorrow... :blush:

Vanya TEST TEST TEST Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Vanya

I want to sooooo baaaaaaaaaaaadly!!!!
I'm just scared because I want it so badly and I feel like I've never gotten this close before and then what if it's a bfn??? lol!!!

I'm just mental lol!!! :haha: :blush:


----------



## MizzPodd

hahaha you're not mental, just anxious to know, but scared to find out! (Like I was!)

If you feel you can wait another day then go for it, but if your af isn't here, i would definitely test. Better to know now then drive yourself crazy the next 24 hours! lol


----------



## 2inlove04

Here Ladies I figure if we're going to be insane then we may as well add to our worries :) 

https://www.babymed.com/online-pregnancy-test


----------



## BabyDust04

MizzPodd said:


> BabyDust04 said:
> 
> 
> Not feeling too hopeful this morning :( I know I swore I wouldn't test until AF was late, but I took my last Dollar Store test this morning and nothing but white. I am approx 11DPO. I just feel like SOMETHING should be showing up by this point! I have one FRER test left and I am refusing to take that one until Sunday at the earliest.
> 
> I don't really have any symptoms except tender bb's since about 4DPO which is VERY early for me. I spotted at 6DPO, but it was bright red spotting, which is not what I have read that IB typically is. I am driving myself nuts over analyizing everything! I have just resigned myself to the fact that it is what it is and I am going to have to wait it out.
> 
> Babydust please don't get discouraged. It is nail biting craziness going on while waiting to see if the :witch: will show, but please stay optimistic through it all... I strongly believe everything happens for a reason, if we do not understand why and just know that we are all here for you and praying you get a beautiful little sticky bean. Stay optimistic and keep the faith! Don't give up sweetie, it will be okay!!! :hugs::hugs::thumbup:Click to expand...


Thank you MizzPodd! Those are all things that I tell myself but it is nice to hear them from someone else!

On the possible plus side, I have been having AF like cramping and queasiness since this morning. I keep running to the bathroom to see if she's come early, but nothing :)


----------



## MizzPodd

BabyDust04 said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDust04 said:
> 
> 
> Not feeling too hopeful this morning :( I know I swore I wouldn't test until AF was late, but I took my last Dollar Store test this morning and nothing but white. I am approx 11DPO. I just feel like SOMETHING should be showing up by this point! I have one FRER test left and I am refusing to take that one until Sunday at the earliest.
> 
> I don't really have any symptoms except tender bb's since about 4DPO which is VERY early for me. I spotted at 6DPO, but it was bright red spotting, which is not what I have read that IB typically is. I am driving myself nuts over analyizing everything! I have just resigned myself to the fact that it is what it is and I am going to have to wait it out.
> 
> Babydust please don't get discouraged. It is nail biting craziness going on while waiting to see if the :witch: will show, but please stay optimistic through it all... I strongly believe everything happens for a reason, if we do not understand why and just know that we are all here for you and praying you get a beautiful little sticky bean. Stay optimistic and keep the faith! Don't give up sweetie, it will be okay!!! :hugs::hugs::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you MizzPodd! Those are all things that I tell myself but it is nice to hear them from someone else!
> 
> On the possible plus side, I have been having AF like cramping and queasiness since this morning. I keep running to the bathroom to see if she's come early, but nothing :)Click to expand...

See! Good signs to me! :dance: Keep us updated!


----------



## 2inlove04

Point Blank I'm feeling discouraged UGH! I'm just ready to know one way or the other :/


----------



## BabyDust04

2inlove04 said:


> Point Blank I'm feeling discouraged UGH! I'm just ready to know one way or the other :/

I'm right there with ya! I think the TWW falls under cruel and unusual punishment! 

You're symptoms sound really promising!! Try to stay positive and I will too! Praying for both of us!


----------



## babygirlhopes

9dpo today and very very nauseous and tired! Slept 12 hours and still tired ahhhhh bfn yesterday gonna try testing again Friday wish me luck!


----------



## Krippy

GL babygirlhopes! How many dpo will you be Friday?


----------



## Leinzlove

Krippy 7dpo!! Yay, won't be long before that BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## 2inlove04

BabyDust04 said:


> 2inlove04 said:
> 
> 
> Point Blank I'm feeling discouraged UGH! I'm just ready to know one way or the other :/
> 
> I'm right there with ya! I think the TWW falls under cruel and unusual punishment!
> 
> You're symptoms sound really promising!! Try to stay positive and I will too! Praying for both of us!Click to expand...


I just got out of the potty and wiped and this is what I got .. 

https://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh590/nkistvjax8/th_IMAG0017-1.jpg


----------



## babygirlhopes

Krippy I will be 11dpo friday


----------



## Casper72

Jess19 said:


> Well its that time again!
> I'm 1dpo today!
> Anyone else with me?

I'm only a couple days or so DPO, but can I join too? AF is due April 11th so I can test as early as the 7th.


----------



## Giselley

Krippy said:


> GL to all of the newbies and welcome!
> 
> You girls are def POAS addicts. I love it as it will keep me fixed so that I can wait until the 3rd. lol Keep the pics coming! :)

Hi Krippy! I'm new here but would like to join the thread! I am also testing the 2nd/3rd. This is my first try but have had all the symptoms!


----------



## Krippy

Giselley said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> GL to all of the newbies and welcome!
> 
> You girls are def POAS addicts. I love it as it will keep me fixed so that I can wait until the 3rd. lol Keep the pics coming! :)
> 
> Hi Krippy! I'm new here but would like to join the thread! I am also testing the 2nd/3rd. This is my first try but have had all the symptoms!Click to expand...

Welcome Giselley! Hope those symptoms turn into your BFP!



babygirlhopes said:


> Krippy I will be 11dpo friday

Way early babygirlhopes...You have so much time still! Don't set yourself up for disapointment and testing so early! I would even wait past 11dpo if you can ;)



Leinzlove said:


> Krippy 7dpo!! Yay, won't be long before that BFP!! :happydance:

I know so close to next week! I hope the time keeps going fast for all of us! :)


----------



## Krippy

Casper72 said:


> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> Well its that time again!
> I'm 1dpo today!
> Anyone else with me?
> 
> I'm only a couple days or so DPO, but can I join too? AF is due April 11th so I can test as early as the 7th.Click to expand...

Welcome Casper! :)


----------



## babygirlhopes

Well krippy my bh comes home from being underway that day and even if there's a faint line id love to surprise him!


----------



## Jess19

I'm in a meeting at work and I can not keep my eyes open!! I am so exhausted for some reason


----------



## Jess19

welcome girls!! :hi:


----------



## Vanya

MizzPodd said:


> hahaha you're not mental, just anxious to know, but scared to find out! (Like I was!)
> 
> If you feel you can wait another day then go for it, but if your af isn't here, i would definitely test. Better to know now then drive yourself crazy the next 24 hours! lol

Lol you're right!! Thanks so much :flower: 
Well now dh says he doesn't want to wait so we're going to go get some tests together lol. It's late though so probably going to test with morning pee tomorrow morning if I don't get af by then. 

Will update when I know!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

:dust:


----------



## 2inlove04

Can I just get a positive or for sure negative test already :) PLEASE!


----------



## 2inlove04

Where are you and what time is it there?


----------



## Jess19

I'm in a sales meeting, it's 300 pm


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Fingers crossed for you Vanya!

How are you doing today Jess?


----------



## Jess19

I'm getting some dollar store tests today


----------



## oldwomanshoe

:bfp:im in england (in nottingham - think Robin Hood) and its 8pm here. Im a little tired, wet and a bit crampy and very hopeful for the weekend. Fx for us all.

Congrats on the :bfp: Kam!

:babydust: to everyone, will be watching like a hawk tomorrow! gl vanya!

this weekend is going to produce lots of :bfp: i know it!


----------



## babygirlhopes

I feel aweful blah....


----------



## Jess19

So how many bfps do we have now....4 or 3 ?


----------



## 2inlove04

I still think only 3


----------



## Jess19

Here it's my dollar store test from when I got home from work today
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/BCFB1EA8-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Kamespinoza

Alright guys, so I tested again about 7 hours later. I'm surprised I was even able to wait that long! But once again, it was positive. 

So my question to ya'll is, if both tests came from the same box, is there a chance that they are both false positives? They are the First Response Early Result tests that test 6 days before your missed period. Although I was actually 7 or 8 days from my period when I tested.

I just don't want my hopes up if there is a chance these were both false.


----------



## Jess19

I want to see your tests, can you post them?


----------



## Kamespinoza

Jess19 said:


> Here it's my dollar store test from when I got home from work today
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/BCFB1EA8-orig.jpg[/IMG]

How do you read this test? I've never used one like this before.


----------



## Jess19

I know frers are reilable so if there's a line then id say its positive. 
How dark is it? Did it show right away ?


----------



## Kamespinoza

Jess19 said:


> I want to see your tests, can you post them?

I have the first one posted but gimme a sec and I'll take a pic of the one from this morning and the one from last night together. :)


----------



## Kamespinoza

Alright here they are!
 



Attached Files:







photo (22).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jess19

Those are def positive girl!  

The control line is on the right result on the left for the test I took


----------



## Sunibuni

Hi Ladies,
Can I join this thread? DH and I have been TTC for 2.5 years. I REALLY feel pregnant this month, although have been convinced other months... What you focus on grows, right?
I'm 11 DPO today and so far tests are BFN. I took a dollar store this afternoon and I think I see a very faint BFP when you click on Invert Image. I'd appreciate your thoughts since many of you are experts at reading tests... 

Here's the link:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test18732


Thanks!


----------



## Sunibuni

:happydance:


Kamespinoza said:


> Alright here they are!

Definitely positive. Congrats!https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif


----------



## Jess19

Sunibuni I can see it! 
What that a fmu test?


----------



## Sunibuni

Jess19 said:


> Sunibuni I can see it!
> What that a fmu test?

No, just took it on a whim when I got home from work at 5pm today. It was maybe a 2 hour hold (can't hold it long it seems these days). I'll test tomorrow AM with FRER. I'm glad you can see it. I can't see it in person but can when I invert the image. Thanks!


----------



## BabyDust04

Oh Sunibuni I see it too!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

So who's all testing tomorrow morning!?!?


----------



## BabyDust04

After three BFN's, I am terrified to test again!!


----------



## babygirlhopes

Jess19 said:


> So who's all testing tomorrow morning!?!?

I'm gonna test with a dollar store one and get an frer for this weekend fx'd so nervous don't want a bfn!


----------



## 2inlove04

I'm going to be testing in the morning well every morning until I get af or a BFP :)


----------



## enj

Hey ladies haven't been on all day trying to keep myself bust but I tested this morning and it lolled like something wanted to show up i'm really going to just wait this thing out i'm going to keep high faith it will happen for all of us. I'm kind of sad because this is just so unfortunate but things happen for a reason


----------



## Jess19

Lol I'm doing the same thing, dollar store tests until the weekend then I'm switching to frers

Babydust love the new pic

2inlove I'm prob testing every day too. I can't help myself, I want to see a progression and I refuse to miss it. Plus iv never had a bfp in the comfort of my own home, its always been at the drs :-( I can't wait for the day when I can susprise DH with a nice dark line on a hpt! 

enj can you post a pic?


----------



## enj

Jess19 said:


> Lol I'm doing the same thing, dollar store tests until the weekend then I'm switching to frers
> 
> Babydust love the new pic
> 
> 2inlove I'm prob testing every day too. I can't help myself, I want to see a progression and I refuse to miss it. Plus iv never had a bfp in the comfort of my own home, its always been at the drs :-( I can't wait for the day when I can susprise DH with a nice dark line on a hpt!
> 
> enj can you post a pic?

I was trying to post them but I just don't know how


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: hope you figure it out. I use photobucket, its wonderful


----------



## Vanya

Well, I didn't get to test.... 
I had a full flow af when I woke up this am.

Sorry girls..... :cry:


----------



## lovelychic

Vanya said:


> Well, I didn't get to test....
> I had a full flow af when I woke up this am.
> 
> Sorry girls..... :cry:

Oh vanya im so sorry:sad1:


----------



## oldwomanshoe

:hug: really sorry to hear that. :(
:babydust: for your new cycle. :hug:


----------



## oldwomanshoe

Found a website that Jess may be interested in (and anyone else of course!)

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/

you can vote on PT's or post your own.


----------



## pinkkitten74

i have offically missed af so i will test with fmu tommorow morning if af doesnt show up:)


----------



## Kamespinoza

Vanya said:


> Well, I didn't get to test....
> I had a full flow af when I woke up this am.
> 
> Sorry girls..... :cry:


Don't worry Vanya. I believe that everything happens for a reason. You will get your bfp. Keep the faith.


----------



## babygirlhopes

Bfn with a dollar store test this morning. Could swear I saw a faint faint faint line but could just be my mind wishing there was one :/ starting to get discouraged really wanted to surprise dh tomorrow. Ill try again tomorrow with frer fmu and we'll see. Still got a few more days until af so we'll see. If not then I look forward to tryin for next month with you ladies


----------



## Jess19

Good morning ladies

Vanya :hugs: so sorry, that stinks! :-(

Pinkkitten can't wait to see your test :dust: good luck

Babygirlhopes I could still be early if af isn't susposed to be here for acouple more days
Can you post a pic?

Here is my dollar store test frok this am
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/F7836FB6-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

And another ....
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/545C6FBF-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BabyDust04

Good Morning Ladies!

So sorry Vanya :( Baby dust to you for next month! :dust:

2inlove and pinkkitten I can't wait to hear your results! 

My bb's do not feel as sore this morning, which is discouraging, when that's really the only symptom I have had. A little strange though, since this is when they usually begin feeling sore :shrug:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi babydust, did you test today?


----------



## BabyDust04

Hey Jess! 

No, I am terrified to test :( Earlier in the week I was having to talk myself out of testing, but now I feel like if I don't see another BFN I can stay more optimistic. I am planning on testing with a FRER on Monday if AF doesn't show over the weekend.


----------



## Jess19

good plan, I wish I had your will power!


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello ladies! 
I have a question... I know with OPK's the first day you see a + ou go by that day, if my opk's was + on March 22, do I count that day or the day after at dpo... confusing to me!!

I think im either 7dpo or 8dpo.. Ive taken two test one on tuesday and one yesterday, both bfn dollar store cheapies.. nothing to report just felt a little carsick yesterday riding home carpooling. thought it was strange...

any other new ladies?


----------



## babygirlhopes

Ill try when I get home


----------



## Sunibuni

Hi Ladies,

So sorry Vanya to hear your news. Babygirl hopes- still early?

I tested with FRER at 2am (hold from 10pm-2am) and I don't think I see a line...:( My temp dropped this am to 98.2 but still above coverline. I guess I'll see what tomorrow brings with temp (further drop or holding). I only have CB digital HPTs and know they are only positive when you really have a strong line.

Apparently this site won't let me post a weblink until I have 10 posts. My test is at the countdowntopregnancy website Test 18780 (you'll have to look for it- sorry)


----------



## Jess19

Moorebetter, the day after the positive opk is o day and the day after that is 1 dpo


----------



## Jess19

Sunibuni just post a whole lot of times lol!! That's what I did!


----------



## Moorebetter

thanks jess19!!! 
okay im offically (thanks to jess19) on 7dpo. Ive taken two tests once at 5-6dpo they were neg but heck its really EARLY. 

Hoping and wishing for everyones bfp!!!!!! 

anyone feeling any signs this am?


----------



## Sunibuni

I've attached the test photo from this morning so hopefully that works!
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Moorebetter

looks like thats the control line to me :/ how many dpo are you?


----------



## enj

Vanya im so sorry to hear that... I'm going to test tomorrow with a frer


----------



## 2inlove04

Well I'm not sure what's going on but when I wipe it's dryish well sort of moist but not loads of CM anymore and I'm crampy so I have no idea what is going on and these were my tests this morning 

https://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh590/nkistvjax8/th_IMAG0020.jpg


----------



## BabyDust04

I bought another pack of FRER's but I don't know if I can bring myself to test!


----------



## enj

BabyDust04 said:


> I bought another pack of FRER's but I don't know if I can bring myself to test!

How many dpo are you I would say if you have the urge test but im holding off until at least when af is due


----------



## Sunibuni

Moorebetter said:


> looks like thats the control line to me :/ how many dpo are you?

I'm 12 DPO acc to FF but TCOYF puts me at 10 DPO. I took Soy Isoflavones for the first time this month, got my first positive OPK, but my temp, positive OPK and EWCM don't line up for a definitive O date...


----------



## BabyDust04

enj said:


> BabyDust04 said:
> 
> 
> I bought another pack of FRER's but I don't know if I can bring myself to test!
> 
> How many dpo are you I would say if you have the urge test but im holding off until at least when af is dueClick to expand...

I am 11/12 DPO. I used a OPK and monitored CM to determine. My original plan was to wait until Monday, as I am expecting AF this weekend, but I don't know.


----------



## enj

BabyDust04 said:


> enj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDust04 said:
> 
> 
> I bought another pack of FRER's but I don't know if I can bring myself to test!
> 
> How many dpo are you I would say if you have the urge test but im holding off until at least when af is dueClick to expand...
> 
> I am 11/12 DPO. I used a OPK and monitored CM to determine. My original plan was to wait until Monday, as I am expecting AF this weekend, but I don't know.Click to expand...

I really do think you should test now I think that if you test now it should either be a yay BFP or nay all I have to say is even though its hard don't get discouraged because things will fall into place .when was the last time you tested?¿?


----------



## Giselley

I'm trying to hold off on testing but its getting hard! I'm 25cd and have been having bad cramps for the past 5 days or so and I am hoping that's a good sign. I've also been extremely tired and going to the bathroom twice as much as normal!


----------



## Mommy of one

Hi all! May I join :) I enjoyed reading the posts and wish everyone the best of luck! I was trying to wait until April 1st to test but gave in on Sunday with a bfn. I don't know when my af is due sometime mid week-weekend. I'm trying to hold out but have the urge to try tonight! So bad ;)


----------



## enj

Giselley said:


> I'm trying to hold off on testing but its getting hard! I'm 25cd and have been having bad cramps for the past 5 days or so and I am hoping that's a good sign. I've also been extremely tired and going to the bathroom twice as much as normal!

Hi I hope we all get the bfpw all want bit if you do test please try and post pictures I live pictures:haha:


----------



## 2inlove04

'm currently having cramps and well i looked up my suspected ovulation using the amounth of days since my last AF and this is what I get 

https://www.momswhothink.com/option...nder/josDate,2012-03-01/josMP,35/josML,7.html


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls, can I join? I can't seem to find an active thread. 

I'm 7dpo today, Af expected on April 6/7th.


----------



## 2inlove04

August of course, this is a VERY active thread right now :) Welcome and FX'd for yOU!


----------



## babygirlhopes

Is anyone elses hair different? Mine feels thicker and more straw like


----------



## Jess19

:hi: wecome mommyofone


----------



## Jess19

:hi: welcome augustluvers! Of course you can join us on this thread!
How many dpo are you?


----------



## Jess19

So how is everyone feeling today? 
I don't feel too good, I had a chocolate milkshake and its not treating my tummy too well :-(


----------



## BabyDust04

So against everything I have said, I took a test today...BFN :( So, would you consider me out with a BFN at 11DPO?


----------



## Moorebetter

babydust you arent out until you get af!! 

keep your head up girl!!!! :)


----------



## enj

BabyDust04 said:


> So against everything I have said, I took a test today...BFN :( So, would you consider me out with a BFN at 11DPO?

No honey your not out don't get discouraged keep up your faith.


----------



## enj

Jess19 said:


> So how is everyone feeling today?
> I don't feel too good, I had a chocolate milkshake and its not treating my tummy too well :-(

I hope you feel better I've just been so tired and cranky but I hope your tummy feels better.


----------



## Jess19

Your def not out yet! :dust: not until AF shows her ugly face! 

:hugs: thanks enj, I do feel better now. I chugged a big glass of water lol


----------



## enj

Jess19 said:


> Your def not out yet! :dust: not until AF shows her ugly face!
> 
> :hugs: thanks enj, I do feel better now. I chugged a big glass of water lol

That's good have you tested today


----------



## Jess19

This am I did, but it was a bfn :-( 
But my boobs are still sore and I'm still tired all day, so I'm hoping I'm not out this cycle. AF is due in about 3 days


----------



## Kamespinoza

Baby dust Jess!! Are you usually tired before Af?


----------



## enj

I know me too i'm going to wait this out lol


----------



## Jess19

Some cycles I am. 
I have noticed that when I'm about to get af (like the day before) & for a day after she's arrives I have really bad diarrhea (sorry tmi). I just think its the most awful thing to have to deal with af and a upset tummy. I never noticed it until I started ttc.


----------



## Kamespinoza

Jess19 said:


> Some cycles I am.
> I have noticed that when I'm about to get af (like the day before) & for a day after she's arrives I have really bad diarrhea (sorry tmi). I just think its the most awful thing to have to deal with af and a upset tummy. I never noticed it until I started ttc.

Hey, it happens to the best of us. Probably all of us at some time or another. I didn't notice a lot of stuff until i was ttc either. Are you testing again tomorrow or going to try to wait it out a bit longer?


----------



## oldwomanshoe

Im going to tell you something that ive done that when i read about other girls doing it, i get really really cross. and ive just done it too :blush:

I woke up this morning at around 3am busting for a wee. So i did a test.

However, i didnt want DH to know just yet (dont want to discourage him with a :bfn: ) so i stayed to watch the test (FRER) for about 2mins, did the squinty up at the light thing didnt see anything, put it back in its box, went back to bed.

Got up at around 6.30am, needed a wee and was deciding on wether or not to POAS. I opened the bag where i keep them and the one from this morning was on top. You guessed it I looked again. :dohh: there is the faintest line ever :wacko: , so faint i cant tell if theres any colour or just a shadow. :dohh:

Story doesnt end there.

So i thought, righty ho, do another (any excuse eh? :winkwink: ) but the test did not work. you could see liquid rising - but it didnt carry any dye (was a cheapie as no FRER left). :growlmad: so im no closer to knowing at all. :shrug:

Whilst writing this have decided will get get some FRER later and try again in the morning. Good luck to everyone else this morning. :dust:


----------



## babygirlhopes

Well ladies that faint line is getting darker every day that I test I think its official I'M PREGNANT!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Wohoo! Congrats babygirlhopes!

How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey that's wonderful babygirlhopes......shall I make it 4 bfps now 

Oldwonamshoe :dust: good luck testing again! 
Iv had many evaps from a frer so my oppinion of the frers isn't the best lol I def stay and watch them for 5 min when I take them
I have 1 frer I'm saving for Monday if af doesn't show Sunday (the 1st) 
I tested this am with a dollar store cheapie and its white as white can be 
But my boobs still hurt something terrible and I awoke with the worst hadache ever!


----------



## enj

I was doing some investigating and I found out that even though dollar store test are good for detecting pregnancy after missed af they are not so accurate for detecting early pregnancy. I also heard that epts are not reliable neither i'm waiting until at least 1 day before af to test just some food for thought ladies.


----------



## Jess19

Wonderful info thanks 
Wish I had your will power lol


----------



## enj

Jess19 said:


> Wonderful info thanks
> Wish I had your will power lol

trust me its not will just hate setting that stupid negative im dieing to see two lines or a plus the day it comes back positive I think im gunna croak over and pass out lol:haha:


----------



## BabyDust04

Good Morning Ladies!!

Congrats babygirlhopes!! That is SO exciting!

I think this may be the first time I have woken up on a Friday and can't wait until Monday! By then AF should either be here or be late!

Baby Dust to all!


----------



## Giselley

babygirlhopes said:


> Well ladies that faint line is getting darker every day that I test I think its official I'M PREGNANT!

Congrats!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Babygirlhops ~ Huge Congrats on the BFP :hugs:

Oldwomanshoes ~ good luck with the test tomorrow morning.

As for me... I'm only 8dpo... I woke up this morning with with a huge temperature rise, slight cramping (like pre-AF) and a wave of motion sickness. Of course, since I have many IC test, I tested and it was negative. I think if my temperature stays high or goes higher tomorrow morning I'll test with a non-cheapie test. 

How's everyone else this morning?


----------



## 2inlove04

So Ladies I think I'm onto something.. I'm nauseous and tired and got this super faint line this morning.. I'm just going to keep testing :) 

https://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh590/nkistvjax8/th_IMAG0024-3.jpg

My Invert 

https://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh590/nkistvjax8/th_IMAG0024-2.jpg


----------



## Jess19

2inlove I see it!!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

2inlove04 said:


> So Ladies I think I'm onto something.. I'm nauseous and tired and got this super faint line this morning.. I'm just going to keep testing :)
> 
> https://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh590/nkistvjax8/th_IMAG0024-3.jpg
> 
> My Invert
> 
> https://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh590/nkistvjax8/th_IMAG0024-2.jpg

I see it too... I hopes this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## 2inlove04

Thanks Jess and August, I hope so too.. I was getting down I got my BFP in Jan first on these same IC's and then confirmed by FRER.. I've been testing every day and today was the first I actually have seen anything other than stark white.. it was def within the 5 min mark and not dry Not to mention I was feeling crampy yesterday and pain around my belly button and now as I type this I have this weird sensation where my pelvic bone is well where I feel like it is ... Where my uterus should be positioned :) I'm praying for myself and for you ladies..


----------



## oldwomanshoe

2inlove: I see it too _ woohooo !!!!!! congrats!!!! so pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Babygirlhopes: Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woop woop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! really pleased for you too!!!!!

Dont know wether im dreading or excited for tomorrow... keep flip flopping.
.
.
.
...
.... actually think im dreading it.... so do NOT want to see BFN.


----------



## oldwomanshoe

AUGUST: keeping everything crossed for you XXX


----------



## Krippy

Wow...So much hopeful and great news today! Congrats Babygirlhopes! That is amazing!

Oldwomanshoe...FXd for you hun!

2inlove...hoping that this is your rainbow doll!

AFM...I tested yesterday when I said I wouldn`t and nothing...way too early I know...uggghhh! Can`t wait for the weekend to be over either!


----------



## 2inlove04

Thank you ladies I'm hoping this is it.. I'm promising I'm not going to test anymore than once a day .... lol I may test tonight just because I know that in the evening sometimes the concentration is more thanks to my lovely Want2BeMommy4 - Steph


----------



## babygirlhopes

Thank you ladies


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyDust04

Oh so excited for everyone!! I forsee this being a very exciting weekend!! Good Luck ladies!


----------



## Krippy

I hope so BabyDust! :)


----------



## Sunibuni

Yippee for all the BFPs! Congratulations!


----------



## enj

Hi ladys just an update. Guess who appeared in my bathroom this after noon. full blown AF. But im kinda of happy because now im getting ready for this month I know I will get my third baby I will not let this get the best of me and I dont want yous girls to let this get the best of yous either. I love all the support I get on here we take care of each other like we are family. Wishing all of yous your BFP because I know they are all coming.


----------



## BabyDust04

Sorry about AF enj :( You have an awesome outlook on things and I will remember this post if AF appears in my bathroom this weekend.


----------



## enj

BabyDust04 said:


> Sorry about AF enj :( You have an awesome outlook on things and I will remember this post if AF appears in my bathroom this weekend.

Thanks but the only thing I found a little weird was that I didn't Webern get my 14 dpo but i'm taking fertilaid and fertil cm I love them i'm just hoping for my baby:baby:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry enj :hugs: I love your positive attitude! Yes! I agree, this thread and all you wonderful ladies on BnB are a great support system! :hugs: thank you 

AFM.....I'm not having a god day :-( I have a HORRIBLE headache. So bad I had t call DH to come home from work tonight and help me take care of the kids and the puppy, I can not do it at the moment. My head is throbbing, I feel so hot and I keep running to the bathroom to throw up. 
Oh how I need to feel better by tomorow, I hae a huge sale at work and I have a 12 hour day :-(


----------



## MissFortune

i'm new to this forum, but i've been lurking for a few days and it seems a really supportive, lovely place to be. :) is it ok if i join the thread? i'm hoping for an easter BFP, i'm expecting AF on april 7th.


----------



## BabyDust04

Hi MissFortune!! :hi:

Hope you feel better soon Jess!

I know it is going to be such a struggle not to test tomorrow! I am trying to hold off until Sunday, when AF is due. My Dad is coming in for a visit this weekend and I just know I am going to be itching to test!


----------



## MissFortune

my cousin's fiance just posted to facebook that she's expecting. i am irrationally irritated and jealous. :wacko:

i gave in and tested today. BFN :( but i'm only 8dpo today so it could easily be too early. i'm hoping that's the case anyway. i'm so anxious about it all i'm driving myself nuts, i spend half the day thinking about all this TTC business. but... my nipples are incredibly sore. i dont usually get that from PMS, except perhaps a tiny bit the day before AF. i'm still hopeful.


----------



## enj

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: so sorry enj :hugs: I love your positive attitude! Yes! I agree, this thread and all you wonderful ladies on BnB are a great support system! :hugs: thank you
> 
> AFM.....I'm not having a god day :-( I have a HORRIBLE headache. So bad I had t call DH to come home from work tonight and help me take care of the kids and the puppy, I can not do it at the moment. My head is throbbing, I feel so hot and I keep running to the bathroom to throw up.
> Oh how I need to feel better by tomorow, I hae a huge sale at work and I have a 12 hour day :-(

Hope you feel better my dear. Oh sweet lord the:witch: is giving me hell to pay i'm in so much pain but no clotting and not even bleeding


----------



## enj

MissFortune said:


> my cousin's fiance just posted to facebook that she's expecting. i am irrationally irritated and jealous. :wacko:
> 
> i gave in and tested today. BFN :( but i'm only 8dpo today so it could easily be too early. i'm hoping that's the case anyway. i'm so anxious about it all i'm driving myself nuts, i spend half the day thinking about all this TTC business. but... my nipples are incredibly sore. i dont usually get that from PMS, except perhaps a tiny bit the day before AF. i'm still hopeful.

Oh hunny:hugs: your still early your time will Surely come:flower:


----------



## Kamespinoza

Hey everyone I'm kinda worried and need some advice I guess. I got my bfp as well as 3 others in the last few days. I am 1 week and 3 days post ovulation and so that makes me 3 weeks and 3 days pregnant according to how doctors count. 

I had a good amount of symptoms which is why I tested so early. My last test was yesterday and it was darker than the others. But I've noticed that the day after I tested first, all my pregnancy symptoms went away. My breasts dont hurt at all anymore. My heartburn went away. I am still kind of tired but not much. And today I am having sharp pains in or around my
Left ovary. Also when I move a certain way it feels like its stretching and hurts.
I have a little bit of lotiony cm but that's it. I'm really worried about this being a miscarriage. But I don't know what to look for.


----------



## MissFortune

Kamespinoza said:


> Hey everyone I'm kinda worried and need some advice I guess. I got my bfp as well as 3 others in the last few days. I am 1 week and 3 days post ovulation and so that makes me 3 weeks and 3 days pregnant according to how doctors count.
> 
> I had a good amount of symptoms which is why I tested so early. My last test was yesterday and it was darker than the others. But I've noticed that the day after I tested first, all my pregnancy symptoms went away. My breasts dont hurt at all anymore. My heartburn went away. I am still kind of tired but not much. And today I am having sharp pains in or around my
> Left ovary. Also when I move a certain way it feels like its stretching and hurts.
> I have a little bit of lotiony cm but that's it. I'm really worried about this being a miscarriage. But I don't know what to look for.

congrats on your BFP!! your tests getting darker are definitely a good sign, your HCG levels are going up! dont worry, it's totally normal to feel that pulling and stretching around your ovaries. thats just what it is -- your uterus stretching and getting ready to do a lot of growing. cramping, stretching, aching, it's all par for the course. i think it's also not unusual for symptoms to come and go. with a miscarriage you would want to watch out for bleeding, especially bleeding with pain -- but dont assume that any bleeding is automatically a miscarriage. (if that does happen call a doctor/go to the ER right away.) also very severe cramping or pain that doesnt go away. but it sounds to me like you're having a normal pregnancy. :)


----------



## oldwomanshoe

ENJ: hugs, sorry to hear about AF - :dust: and Fx'd for this new month. 

JESS: hope you feel better soon

MISS: it definately is very early and you are absolutely still in the running :dust: 

I chickened out this morning - had crampy back last night/early morning, and couldnt face a BFN, (wanted to still hope) may test tomorrow instead... :(


----------



## ponyparade

Im 7 or 8 dpo today- If AF is on her way she will be here a week today (the 7th of april).

I hope to test that day... unless she's gotten to me already!


----------



## Miss Ashley

Hey Ladies... 
I'm new to this site but have been following this thread and enjoying the supportive posts so I thought I'd take the plunge and join in... 
I was hoping for some advice. AF was expected yesterday or the day before and I really didn't feel like I was pregnant until she didn't come as expected (I got a BFN 3 days ago). 
Here are what I feel are my current symptoms:
Extremely exhausted (I can barely keep my eyes open after a day of work, though I've felt like I've been coming down with a sinus infection for the past week or so so I just attributed it to that)
Enlarged, sore bbs (they aren't more sore than usual, but they feel firmer and usually the pain subsides a few days before AF expected, it's still here)
Regular vivid dreams (this doesn't typically happen to me)
Frequent urination (almost feels like i'm on the verge of a UTI, maybe I am?)
I really felt like my AF was coming on 2 days ago but no sign... 
The only thing that seems inconsistent with the positive symptoms other girls on this site find is the fact that I really don't have any CM... 

What do you guys think? Is there still hope? I don't want to test again for a few days...


----------



## BabyDust04

Well, this is it. One more day till I test. With my daughter I did not test until the day AF was due, in the afternoon, and got a moderatly faint BFP. So I am hoping for the same thing tomorrow!


----------



## BabyDust04

Hey Miss Ashley, welcome!!

I think your symptoms sound very promising! I don't have much CM now and I didn't have much with my first pregnancy. Symptom spotting is so hard because everyone is so different! I definitely think there is hope and would try testing again! 

Good Luck, my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## BabyDust04

Well ladies the witch got me :(

Here's to April!


----------



## Miss Ashley

Sorry to hear, babydust!
I'm starting to feel like the same is going to happen to me again today...
still strange, because I'm feeling extra moody and still have sore bb's, which usually have gone by now...
But I'm really starting to feel that usual AF twinge... no bleeding yet though so I suppose I'll hang on to hope!


----------



## enj

BabyDust04 said:


> Well ladies the witch got me :(
> 
> Here's to April!

Aww hunny:hugs: let me just say that its on for Apri:haha: im going to in it for all or nothing well something werid happened I have been taking fertilaid and noticed that I got AF in exactly 28 days this was great to me because that has never happened I feel that with this happening I know everything is working.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry babydust :-( I wish you all the best for next cycle

:hi: welcome miss ashley

Well girls I just stopped in real quick to say hi :hi: I am working 12 hours today
But ill be back later on tonight when I get out of work

Tomorow is the big day! AF is susposed to be here.....don't fel like she will be


----------



## Jess19

Miss ashley ...I say test!


----------



## enj

Hi ladys has anyone tested today? Just wanted to know well im on cycle day 2 and im excited


----------



## Sunibuni

Hi Ladies,

Babydust and enj- sorry AF showed...

An update from me. I think I'm 14 DPO today and haven't tested again since my BFN FRER at 12 DPO FMU. My temp dropped to 97.5 today (it's been on the steady decline for a few days). In fact, the right side of my BBT chart looks like the side of a mountain! Anyhow, I expect my AF tonight or tomorrow. Onto a promising month of April ladies?

To those of you who are still waiting to test, I'm keeping everything crossed for your BFP! Keep everyone updated.


----------



## MissFortune

Hugs to the ladies who got AF.

Jess here's to hoping AF is nowhere to be found!

I tested again today, with a BFN. I don't know why, I told myself I would skip at least one day. 9dpo today. But I couldn't help myself, I feel like I have a lot of symptoms already.. sore bbs, nausea, and I don't think my "first" morning urine was very concentrated because I had to get up to pee twice in the night. Starting to get discouraged, but I know its still early.


----------



## Miss Ashley

Crossin' my fingers for you, Jess


----------



## Miss Ashley

Still no AF for me...
Noticing an pick-up of creamy white dc though... Hmm...


----------



## BabyDust04

Oh, Jess and Miss Ashley I can't wait till you 2 test!!

MissFortune, it is still really early! Nothing to be discouraged about..remember you're not out until the witch comes!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls


----------



## BabyDust04

So I think DH and I did not DTD enough at the optimal time last month. This month, it's ON :haha:


----------



## Jess19

Hope you catch that eggy!! 
:dust:


----------



## Jess19

Frer in the am !! :happydance:


----------



## MissFortune

Best of luck in this cycle, babydust!

And good luck in the morning jess! Finger crossed for you!


----------



## oldwomanshoe

The witch got me - so its CD1 for me. :(

Good luck Jess!


----------



## Dutchy

Hi everyone!

I hope you don't mind me barging into your thread. 

I am 16dpo and hoping for an Easter BFP but am afraid to test! Over the 2 weeks I've been exhausted, dizzy, cramping (a lot), I've got Creamy CM (even in my underwear yesterda), heart palpitation, developed an allergy to my lovely cats, moody, itrritable, crybaby symptomes, sore legs, sometimes a bit of backache. 

I'm just afraid to see a BFN and I don't know whether I should wait for a couple more days or not. I haven't found it difficult in other cycles but this cycle (all my symptoms are so very different from the last cycle, like my bbs don't hurt, just a nipple scratch) I find it difficult.

I hope everone gets their Easter bunny!


----------



## augustluvers

Goouck this morning jess


----------



## BabyDust04

Hi Dutchy! Welcome!! I think you should test! Keep us posted!

Sorry AF got you oldwomanshoe :( I'm right there with ya next cycle.

Jess! Have you tested?!?


----------



## Moorebetter

How is everyone? Im 10dpo today.. Ekkkk I wanna test but Im not feeling any different at all. I think Ill just wait this month out. Ive test a few times already and got a bfn.

Jess hows it going?


----------



## Miss Ashley

Good morning ladies!

Jess, good luck this morning. Baby dust to you! :)

So, updates from me - I woke up this morning and was POSITIVE AF had arrived... just the sort of cramps you feel when you wake up in the morning and stand up only to have to hurry to the bathroom to stop a gush of blood... but NOTHING. I was so shocked. Unfortunately I wasn't at home to test this morning... do you guys suggest that I wait until my first morning urine tomorrow or should I just try and "hold it" for a few hours now and then test? 
I don't want to disappoint myself with a BFN :(

And just to recap: I've been feeling like AF should be arriving since Thursday, but she hasn't... sore bbs, extreme fatigue, moodiness, frequent urination. Eek.


----------



## Jess19

good morning girls :coffee: I just woke up, I got to sleep in a little...its Sunday 
Thanks you girls for all the support but sadly she got me :witch: I knew before I even got out of bed. I felt the cramps as soon as I opened my eyes. Miss Ashley you said it best :rofl: I ran to the bathroom!
So onto another cycle! I have a few things I want to try, plus its DHs birthday right smac dab in the middle of ovulation week :happydance: its gointg to be a good week!

And I'm also a little excited that my last 2 cycles were 30 days, and the ones proir to that were only 34 days long. In the begining of ttc my cycles were like 42 days long. I'm super happy that I'm ovulating sooner now too! Idk :shrug: it just happened to regulate all by its self.
Oh and DH is going in for a SA after this cycle! I'm anxious to see those results!


Well it looks like a lot of us are going to be cycle buddies! :hugs: oldwomanshoe so sorry she got you too :witch:
How long are your cycles girls?


----------



## enj

oldwomanshoe said:


> The witch got me - so its CD1 for me. :(
> 
> Good luck Jess!

Aww hunny sorry to hear that


----------



## enj

Good afternoon ladies were are all going to be cycle buddies yay but i'm in it to win it this cycle.I got my fertilaid I got my fertil cm and i'm going to buy some pre_seed. I really want my 3rd baby and I'm going to get it lol. By any chance has anyone got an up date on the other lady 02inlove04? I wonder if she got her BFP.


----------



## BabyDust04

Aww Jess, I'm sorry AF got you :( On the plus side I'm happy to have such an awesome group of cycle buddies! I'm 30 days as well :) 

Babydust to you Moorebetter! I have my fingers crossed for you!

MissAshley I would test tomorrow morning with FMU! Fingers crossed, keep us updated!


----------



## Miss Ashley

Well... I tested... BFN :(

I held it for four hours which is the suggested time not using FMU. 
Very confused considering the symptoms/MIA AF.


----------



## Jess19

Enj where can you buy preseed? I think I'm going to buy some too. 

Ya where is 2inlove04? I hope she got her bfp!


----------



## MissFortune

i'm sorry AF came, Jess and oldowomanshoe. 

MissAshley, try testing in the morning with FMU! good luck!

Dutchy i really think you should test.

jess, my cycles are 28-31 days.


i took another test this morning, and got a line in the wrong damn direction. ugh. i dont know if it's a defective test or just a BFN, but i'm really let down, and irked that i wasted my money on this thing. still early, 10dpo, but i'm getting discouraged seeing all the BFNs... i just have such a hard time restraining myself from testing when i feel so many symptoms... i SO hope it isnt all in my head!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry miss ashley


----------



## enj

Jess19 said:


> Enj where can you buy preseed? I think I'm going to buy some too.
> 
> Ya where is 2inlove04? I hope she got her bfp!

You can buy pre seed in your local CVs or rite aid I'm going to check at Walmart and I'm hoping she got her BFP too


----------



## Sunibuni

enj said:


> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> Enj where can you buy preseed? I think I'm going to buy some too.
> 
> Ya where is 2inlove04? I hope she got her bfp!
> 
> You can buy pre seed in your local CVs or rite aid I'm going to check at Walmart and I'm hoping she got her BFP tooClick to expand...

I bought my preseed at Walgreens (I haven't seen it at my local walmart)


----------



## Sunibuni

Hi Ladies,
I hope you're all well! Sorry to those who got your AF. I'm pretty sure mine is on her way today- pink CM, temp dropped to 97.5 (coverline) yesterday and today and I'm not as nauseous and bb not as sore. So will likely be CD 1 today on 1 April (makes it easy to keep track of CD when it's the same as the date). Excited for this month for all of us and to be your cycle buddy.
Hugs!


----------



## Jess19

I'm going to have to check for it next time I'm out

:hugs: sunibuni I hope she desnt show


----------



## 2inlove04

Hellloooo ladies well I should be seeing af any day now but she isn't here and no sign of her I'm sorry Jess and all the others the :witch: got yall! Prayers for this cycle and as for me I decided to sleep in and take a testing break today so nope I didn't test today but thanks Jess and the others for keeping me in your prayers... I am having cramps and woke up with a back ache so we shall see :)


----------



## enj

2inlove04 said:


> Hellloooo ladies well I should be seeing af any day now but she isn't here and no sign of her I'm sorry Jess and all the others the :witch: got yall! Prayers for this cycle and as for me I decided to sleep in and take a testing break today so nope I didn't test today but thanks Jess and the others for keeping me in your prayers... I am having cramps and woke up with a back ache so we shall see :)

Well I will def keep you in my prayers hope she doesn't show fx for you.


----------



## Jess19

2inlove04 I hope she stays away :dust: keep us posted!


----------



## e.rose

so... im still in shock... but i tested this morning... and BFP!!!! :happydance:
and i went to the doctor, so will get my hcg levels back tonight.
tested again a few minutes ago, another :bfp::haha:

i really cannot beleive it? i was so sure i wasnt :shrug:... goodness me

hoping that you all get bfps very very soon!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats e.rose! How many dpo were you? Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and your beautiful rainbow baby!


----------



## MissFortune

congrats e.rose!!

as for the pre-seed, i saw some at CVS today when i popped in to buy a FRER. will be using the test in the morning i think. i was tempted to get some pre-seed, i've never seen it in a store in person before, but i figured i'll wait and see for the next cycle.


----------



## enj

E.rose congrats i'm so Happy for you.


----------



## Sunibuni

E.rose- congratulations! That' fantastic and I wish you a H&H 9 months. Keep us all updated with betas and progress please.

Jess, :witch: showed today, so I'm onto next month. Cycle buddies with ya!


----------



## e.rose

I could be 9dpo or 12! I'm a bit unsure as to when I ovulated!
I'm so nervous, but I do have a good feeling about this one xox


----------



## Jess19

That's wonderful news e.rose congrats! 

So how is everyone doing this am?


----------



## 2inlove04

Morning Ladies, 

So I tested last night and thought I saw a shadow but I disregarded it and tested this morning and guess what :) To my surprise :cloud9:

https://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh590/nkistvjax8/th_aprilsecondfmu.jpg


----------



## BabyDust04

Congrats e.rose and 2inlove!! So exciting!! 

Keep us updated on your progress! I wish you both a H&H 9 months!


----------



## 2inlove04

I hope everyone can see it I'm going to take another picture of it dry at lunch time in better lighting it was dark in the house this morning and our bathroom lights SUCK


----------



## Kamespinoza

2inlove, I can see it!! Congratulations!!


----------



## 2inlove04

Thank you ... I can't wait to be BFP #5 on the list and now I need great ideas to break the news for mothers day :)


----------



## Krippy

This is what I got this morning at 10 dpo!
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 2inlove04

WOO HOO Krippy BFP!


----------



## Sunibuni

BFP Krippy and 2inlove- congratulations!


----------



## BabyDust04

Congrats Krippy!! H&H 9 months!

I think we are up to 7 BFP's now, right?


----------



## 2inlove04

i think including me 6 BFP's :)


----------



## MissFortune

Congratulations 2inlove04 and krippy! Here's to a happy, healthy 9 months for both of you.


11dpo today, and I tested with a FRER this morning. Nothing. Boo. :( I know its still possible (maybe not super-likely though...) but I feel like I'm just probably out this month. Disappointed and blah. I have to find a way to restrain myself from testing so often, its really discouraging to see so many BFNs.


----------



## 2inlove04

Miss according to my app on my phone "My Days" i'm actually supposed to be 14dpo but I have a sneaking suspicion I ovulated later.. It's just a little frustrating because I won't know until I get further along


----------



## countrygirl86

Wow, I'm gone for a few days and come back to BFP's! Congrats to all the newly expectants!

:dust: for the rest of us!


----------



## 2inlove04

Thank you Country :) Now those of us who got BFP's are praying for SBB (sticky beanie babies)


----------



## e.rose

I wish I could upload a picture of mine!
I'm actuly surprised at how dark the line is and it was a "middle of the day" wee as well lol

Good luck to any of you who are testing today:flower:
Xox


----------



## Krippy

Thank you to everyone for all of the well wishes! It means a lot! :)


----------



## 2inlove04

Prayers for all!


----------



## 2inlove04

I'm honestly feeling discouraged I've tested upon arriving home from work and don't see anything ugh


----------



## Kamespinoza

Yay Krippy!! Man that's a lot bfps everyone!


----------



## Kamespinoza

2inlove, remember a line is a line almost always! And I could
See that line even from my phone. Don't be discouraged. Did you hold your urine at least 4 hours before testing since it was fmu?


----------



## Kamespinoza

e.rose said:


> I wish I could upload a picture of mine!
> I'm actuly surprised at how dark the line is and it was a "middle of the day" wee as well lol
> 
> Good luck to any of you who are testing today:flower:
> Xox

E.rose, I totally understand that. I was only 6dpo when I got my first positive! It was light but I obviously had enough hcg. Heard that could mean twins? Oh goodness. :)


----------



## Jess19

OMG congrats to all the BFPs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Pregnancy confirmed by Dr. this afternoon and early dating scan booked for April 23rd! So excited!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## 2inlove04

Well my pos test was fmu the one from lunch had a fainter line but tonight was just about not there and no I had only held my urine for about 2 hours at lunch and after work I won't test again until tomorrow fmu


----------



## Kamespinoza

2 hours really probably isn't enough time. Although I can't even hold my urine that long anymore so I know that's difficult. Baby dust to you!! Have faith hun!


----------



## 2inlove04

Kam that's my problem I cant even sit on the toilet and try to catch pee in the cup cause I about pee myself I can't hold it long either which is another thing I'm associating to it being a true BFP... Oh and the waves of nausea .... I never had those symptoms last time and I spotted big time and cramped which I dont have this time I'm still sooooo praying hard


----------



## Kamespinoza

Well you would be 5 days past me. I'm 3 weeks and 6 days. And I already pee a ton. Your tests were positive girl! After awhile I could get away with 3 hours of urine and still get a dark line. But my first few were light.


----------



## Miss Ashley

Congrats to the new BFPs! :)
Excellent news, ladies. 

I'm still holding out, waiting for the AF that isn't showing up...
Still the dull cramping (expected AF since Thursday) but no bleeding + sore bbs, extremely tired, moody, white dc... but 2 neg tests!
I figure I'm between 13 and 16 DPO... I don't know for sure. 
Bought a few dollar tests today... we'll see what happens in the morning.


----------



## Jess19

Big congrats krippy!! And also to all you other newly expecting mothers! 

Speaking of........2inlove 04 try not to stress too much. A line is a line, don't stress over the color intensity of the line. Just as long as af doesn't make an appearance everything is ok. 
Have you used a free or even a digi?

Afm ....sorry I haven't been on line much the last couple days, I been super busy work. Today took forever too end, typical monday lol well hope everyone is doing great!
Miss ashley can't wait to see your test!!! 
:dust:


----------



## 2inlove04

Jess- I haven't used a digi I'm holding off on that and low and behold today I experienced some pinkish on the TP when I went pee and I dipped a test and BFN.. I guess I either had a dud or just a chemical .. UGH I'm so just irritated I want to go home and sleep until it's time to BD with DH again .. I also downloaded a better app on my phone so hoping that will work out and I'm headed to get a BBT today they are $10 @ Walgreens by my house.. I'm so torn and even though Cheri22 isn't always on point she predicted December for me I thought this was our month and I hope we get preg before December I don't want to wait that long :) Here are some symptoms I experienced and I suppose there is still a glimmer of hope that maybe I ovulated late but I'm just going to not test and wait to see if :witch: comes 

really emotional
heavy breasts
headaches
tired
my CM is changing all the time... from egg white snotty, to white, to yellowish
Ive been feeling warmer than usual
lower back ache
cramping on and off
blue veins on breasts 

This is all i'm having and I had a faint BFP yesterday morning but now I'm experiencing some pink tinged CM when I wipe..


----------



## Sunibuni

2inlove04 said:


> Jess- I haven't used a digi I'm holding off on that and low and behold today I experienced some pinkish on the TP when I went pee and I dipped a test and BFN.. I guess I either had a dud or just a chemical .. UGH I'm so just irritated I want to go home and sleep until it's time to BD with DH again .. I also downloaded a better app on my phone so hoping that will work out and I'm headed to get a BBT today they are $10 @ Walgreens by my house.. I'm so torn and even though Cheri22 isn't always on point she predicted December for me I thought this was our month and I hope we get preg before December I don't want to wait that long :) Here are some symptoms I experienced and I suppose there is still a glimmer of hope that maybe I ovulated late but I'm just going to not test and wait to see if :witch: comes
> 
> really emotional
> heavy breasts
> headaches
> tired
> my CM is changing all the time... from egg white snotty, to white, to yellowish
> Ive been feeling warmer than usual
> lower back ache
> cramping on and off
> blue veins on breasts
> 
> This is all i'm having and I had a faint BFP yesterday morning but now I'm experiencing some pink tinged CM when I wipe..

2inlove04, try not to stress (I know, easier said than done), but things are out of your hands right now and what you can control is your stress level. You are right, it is not over until AF shows. I had all of the symptoms you listed above this month in the TWW but I ended up with a negative. My typical PMS-type (I swear I'm pregnant) symptoms were twice as bad this month and I am wondering if the soy I took this month for the first time intensified those. I'm reading losts of posts from ladies with BFP's who say their first clue they may have been pregnant was that they had many fewer symptoms than usual in the TWW or no symptoms. I'm beginning to wonder if that's the clue... Anyhow, everyone is different as you know and I keep my fingers crossed for you. Hugs to you...


----------



## Jess19

Oh 2inlove04 I hope she stays away from you :hugs: 
I know its hard not to stress but I know its imposible to do in the 2ww. I hate how people say "oh just don't think about it and it will happen" it drives me crazy!! I know there is absolutly no way possible that I could stop thinking about ttc, esp in the 2ww! Lol I know my body could be making a baby at any given day. So there's no stopping myself lol 

Sunibuni I took soy once, it was with acouple girls, 4 all together. 1 got prego, just gave birth acuple weeks ago. And the other 3 did not. I beive it upped the O date up for the other two girls but for me it delayed my ovulation by 2 days (cd23 instead of cd21) but the next cycle (no soy) I didn't ovulated until CD26!! That was my longest cycle since iv been ttc. I personally wouldn't recomed it.


----------



## MissFortune

2inlove04, I truly hope your hormones are just a bit wonky and that AF is nowhere to found. Good luck, hugs and :dust:


----------



## 2inlove04

Thanks ladies and Jess did you really just have a little one or was that worded wonky? I've upgraded to slimy type dc its brownish pink tinged very weird so I'm not sure what's going on and my back is aching bad.. I was in agony after vacuuming tonight


----------



## BabyDust04

Hey Girls,
Haven't been on all day, so I'm trying to catch up! Hope everyone is feeling good and getting ready for all those April BFP's!

2inlove, I know how you feel and how impossible it is to not stress and worry. We had a rocky beginning of my first pregnancy (I spotted at 6 weeks and they couldn't find her at my appointment). It is so hard to analyze because everyone and every pregnancy is so different. I am not going to tell you not to worry, because I hated hearing that over and over. I am going to tell you that I will be praying for you and your little bean. :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

2inlove04 I wish I just had a little one! Sadly I didn't :-( my little one is going to be 6 in may. The 2 kids in the pic I have is my son and my step daughter, she's gong to be 10 in august.


----------



## enj

Hi ladies haven't been on but for 2inlove you have to keep faith everything will work it self out. I will keep you in my prayers all of us for our BFP's. Well i'm on cycle day 5 and i'm excited my DH bought me some more opk's today he's excited for this cycle, I hope yous ladies are ready to be in it to win it. I'm really hoping this is it for us. Again 2inlove keep your head high honey.


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi enj
I am so totally ready to rock this cycle!! I already have a game plan!
I'm going to buy a new bbt and some preseed (iv never used it before) and stock up on opks. I'm also going to get something for DH to take but I'm not sure whet yet. 
I'm also going to cut back on caffeine and sugar and see how that works. Esp the redbull lol 
I'm super excited for this cycle!!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 2inlove04

I'm still so amazed at the support you ladies have given me and eachother... I woke up this morning and the to had the slightest tinge to it but no more spotting so far... I will keep you ladies posted and thank you again for your undying support I'm praying for yall babyhopes, enj & Jess that this is your month, I'm also praying this is our BFP or if not then April is our month!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BabyDust04

So I am nearing the end of AF and am getting my game plan ready for this month. In your opinions is it better to DTD everyday leading up to ovulation or every other day?


----------



## 2inlove04

I was asked if I'd ever heard of the SMEP? https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

If I'm in fact not pregnant and :witch: ever shows I'm going to try this


----------



## BabyDust04

Sweet, I'm going to follow that this month! Thanks!


----------



## 2inlove04

No problem, my DH is always so tired and we have a more "it'll happen" approach but i'm sure we can squeeze in some extra sex some where lol


----------



## MissFortune

13dpo today, still symptom-y... i woke up crampy this morning, and then actually had to run to the toilet to throw up! but still only BFNs. blech. so disappointed. if i'm not pregnant, which i dont think i am at this point, my body is evil for making me feel like such gross, hormonal crap.


----------



## Jess19

good morning girls, how is everyone?
2inlove04 how are you?

I'm thinking about trying the smep plan myself!


----------



## Jess19

Miss fortune how are you feeling today?


----------



## 2inlove04

I'm great besides still no AF and no more spotting and Oh all BFN's .. I don't think I ovulated this month or I just OV'd late and I'm preg and it's too early to tell


----------



## enj

Good morning ladies, hope yous are ready for this new cycle we need some BFP's for mothers day. As for 2inlove I hope it all comes together for you hope your feeling better this morning. Jess i'm so getting my game plan together. Lol


----------



## MissFortune

2inlove04, i hope you're feeling better soon.

jess, SMEP sounds interesting, i've been trying to convince DH we should 'schedule' BDing for every other day and more around Ov. i dont think he liked the scheduling idea. 

still crampy and really nauseous this morning... like hovering over the toilet 'just in case' kinda nauseous. awful heartburn, but i do have acid reflux. sore boobs, and DH said the girls are noticeably heavier. i dont usually get that from PMS, i'm going a little crazy i think... 14dpo and i used an FRER... i can't quite tell if there's the faintest _faintest _hint of a line or if i'm just going nuts from symptom spotting like mad and squinting at these pee sticks for a half hour every morning for the last week. do FRERs have evap lines often? i used an internet cheapy too, with the same FMU, but that one's white as white could be. i have one more FRER left, i'm going to save it for if AF is late, she's due in 2 days. aaaggghhh! i just want either a BFP or a period so i can know for sure, and get to planning next cycle's plan of action (or celebrate i suppose.) but i already reordered more cheapy strip HPTs, as i really feel like a BFP wouldve shown up by now if all these symptoms were really from pregnancy.


----------



## BabyDust04

Hey Guys! Been pretty quiet around here lately. I guess everyone is gearing up for this cycle!

2inlove, how are you doing? 

MissFortune, fingers crossed for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## 2inlove04

Still nausea no period and last test this am was bfn booo hooo


----------



## MissFortune

sorry about the negative test 2inlove. but perhaps a good sign that AF hasnt showed?


i had DH look at my FRER as soon as he got home from work, he says he sees a super faint line too! i asked what color he thinks it is, he said red. (its a pink dye test, but at least he didnt say evap grey!) i'm not just going crazy! YAY! but, i dont know that i can count it as a positive, it's soooo faint that if i hadnt taken so many HPTs before, and looked at so many pictures of super faint lines online for other ladies tests, i dont think i would've noticed it at all. OMG i am so hopeful! i thought for sure i was out this month, but maybe not!

going to test again tomorrow morning, but i dont know if i should use my internet cheapies or my last FRER. maybe i should save the FRER for if AF is late, as i'm due the day after. what do you ladies think??


----------



## BabyDust04

I would use a cheapie until AF is late. How many more days until you're considered late?


----------



## Jess19

Miss fortne and 2inlove04 I hope you girls get your big fat positive soon!.


----------



## Jess19

Sorry I can't chat too long this am, I'm working. But ill bet back later


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi ladies. Just wanted to stop in and say hi. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## BabyDust04

Hey Blu!! How are you feeling??


----------



## MissFortune

Well blah. I used a cheapie and because I got so excited yesterday over my frer superfaint line I used the one of those, thinking its more sensitive blah blah... nothing. The frer has the faintest shadow of an indentation or something, but no color. So bummed. If I'm not preggo I must have the flu or something because I feel like crap. I only slept 5hrs or so, I'm not 100% sure that my FMU was very concentrated but blah. So disappointed. I had hope back for this cycle for all of a day, now I'm just.. blah. AF is due tomorrowish, if she doesn't show up by/on easter I'll be late, but as I've beenn having cramps I think she'll be here soon. (Lovely pms-y easter I'm gearing up to have...) So much blah. :(


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

i'm excited to join you ladies. thanks for the invite BabyDust04!!! xx


----------



## BabyDust04

Hey HoneyBeeBee!! Glad, you came over to join us! Looks like you will be in the TWW soon, exciting!


----------



## 2inlove04

I used a cheapie this morning with fmu and nothing ... still no period if i didn't ovulate later and i'm preg just don't know it then i don't know what's going on..


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls I'm home now 

:hugs: 2inlove04 I hope you get some answers soon, you too miss fortune :hugs: 

Welcome honeybeebee :hi: glad you joined us! Good luck in your tww


----------



## kirastarr76

Yesterday was THE day, but my partner and I couldn't BD because he's really sick. However, we were able to take advantage of the two fertile days prior. I also used PreSeed on both occasions. Last time we tried, I messed up by miscalculating my OD. The medroxyprogesterone I'm taking extends my cycle by five days, so I ovulated way later than I had anticipated. Here's hoping for strong swimmers and good math this time around!


----------



## Jess19

Ok girls I made a title change, I hope no ones offended, 2inlove04 I didn't know if I should count your bfp or not :hugs: just let me know. 

I'm thinking about buying some preseed myself, iv never tried it before. 
Has anyone ever had any success with it?


----------



## Jess19

I bought a new bbt today :happydance: I'm going to start temping tomorrow


----------



## BabyDust04

I'm interested to see how the temping goes for you Jess, all that stuff confuses me!

Welcome kirastarr! Good luck in your TWW!


----------



## MissFortune

hello to kirastarr and honeybeebee.

good luck with the temping jess. i'm still confused by all the temping business as well..


i'm out for now, the witch showed her ugly face. blech.

gearing up for the next cycle. got some more internet cheapo strips on the way, 10miu this time instead of 20miu... considering getting softcups, and/or some pre-seed or conceive plus. i've been researching herbs and supplements, and i'm thinking of trying soy isoflavones, among other things. i'm looking into some stuff for DH too, if i can get him to agree to take anything. he doesnt have an issue with me getting supplements but i think he'd feel differently if i asked him to take something, like i thought there's a problem with him/his fertility or something. i just want to do all i can to get my BFP already.


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

hey ladies, do you think any of you could help me out? i've been doing OPKs this month but i'm not sure i'm reading them right. if i post up a pic could you have a look and let me know which ones you think are positive/negative? xx

oh and PS, how do i put a pic up? :-S


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

I worked out how to put pic up! 

https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfis...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

and this is the one i did just an hour ago at 9:30am... 
https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfishu...ME=snapfishuk/

(i think this ones my fave! lol) xx


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls how is everyone?

Miss fortune I'm so sorry the nasty old witch got you :hugs: 
I know what you mean about wanting dh to take something but not wanting to offend him. I'm dealing with that now. 
I'm hoping dh will get a sa done in a few weeks

Honeybeebee I have a little experience with opks. If your using fmu then they are going to be dark like they are positive, I usually opk in the am and afternoon. I've found that if I have a dark one in the afternoon then that's my surge.


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

thanks Jess :thumbup: this is only my 2nd time using them so i'm still getting the hang of it!  xx


----------



## Jess19

Your welcome. Some say that you shouldn't opk in the am but I have a poas addiction and I can't wait til the afternoon :rofl:


----------



## MissFortune

i dont think i could do OPK strips, i'd be obsessing over each and every strip, holding it up to different lights, cleaning my glasses and putting it under a microscope.. lol. i've been using a clearblue digital OPK.

i picked up a lot of stuff today. spent a bit more money than i planned on. :blush: i read drinking green tea can increase fertility, (what i read said by up to doubling your chances of pregnancy but i dunno about that.. ) so i got some green tea extract... evening primrose oil, l-arginine and soy isoflavones. i think i'm going to give the soy a shot this cycle. i'm already fairly regular, just hoping maybe it can give me some stronger lil eggies. going to start taking the fish oil caps in my freezer again, too. i got the L-arginine for CM, but i stumbled on something that said it can drastically increase sperm count too, so i may see if DH will take some as well. i talked to him about taking zinc/a multivitamin, and it didn't seem to phase him, he agreed. :) 

tryin to work up some enthusiasm for this cycle.. it's difficult when AF is in full swing. :( but i'm hopeful that the supplements may help, anyway.


----------



## enj

Happy Easter ladies.


----------



## Jess19

Thank you enj, happy easter to you too, and anyone else that celebrated it too. 

So how is everyone this am? its Monday where I am....yey! Haha not really 
I just want this week to hurry up lol I'm going to start opking at about cd12. Last cycle I Oed on cd15 but the was a first for me so IDK if I'm going to again this time bi I'm not going to miss it if I do 
I going to buy some pre seed later this week
And I already started temping 
Let the ttc game begin! :rofl:


----------



## BabyDust04

Good Morning Ladies!

I am doing the SMEP this cycle, so I will start my OPK strips this afternoon :) Feels good to be through AF and onto more productive things! I didn't O until CD17 last cycle, so we shall see how regular that is. 

Hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## Jess19

Baby dust can your explain smep?? 
I'm going to start my fertile week later this week and I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to do the bd img this cycle


----------



## BabyDust04

Sorry, SMEP = Sperm Meets Egg Plan :) 

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## enj

Good morning ladies i'm going to be on the same boat with yous TTC my third I just can't wait till I get my BFP so I could be done with the whole TTC thing and from what my o/h told me he said he wanted two more lol so this should be fun...


----------



## Jess19

Ok girls I just made an appointment for DH to have a SA done a week from today...the 16th
And I have a 1year ttc appointment the following week. We will decide if I'm going to get a fertility med or if DH needs something (I'm so nervous for his SA)
Idk if smep is going to work for us this cycle. We have to hold off on BDing for 3 days before his appontment and then my fertile week is about to start....in like 5 days. 
I'm so confused as to when to BD and not screw anthing up


----------



## Sunibuni

Jess19 said:


> Ok girls I just made an appointment for DH to have a SA done a week from today...the 16th
> And I have a 1year ttc appointment the following week. We will decide if I'm going to get a fertility med or if DH needs something (I'm so nervous for his SA)
> Idk if smep is going to work for us this cycle. We have to hold off on BDing for 3 days before his appontment and then my fertile week is about to start....in like 5 days.
> I'm so confused as to when to BD and not screw anthing up

For a fair SA, you want to hold off releasing anything for three days prior to the SA- any longer and they start to die and any shorter and you may unfairly decrease his numbers. When my hubby did his SA months ago (results were not great at all), it was right in the middle of my fertile period- grr...


----------



## Sunibuni

I'm on my last day of soy tonight then I wait to O. I informed my poor hubby last night that we we could BD as much as we want until Tues night, then nothing until Fri night, then Sunday night, and then every other day until I get positive OPK (I don't give him those gritty details, just tell him when the draught is over- LOL!). His count, motility, forms, etc aren't all that great so his little swimmers need all the help they can get. I have him on a concoction of pills that he hates to take and says they make him sick. He is a BD every day and then some kind of guy (me too), so this every 2-3 days schedule is driving him crazy. To top it off, he says the evening primrose oil I'm taking this month three times daily and green tea are making me "slippery"- LOL! I just about peed my pants when he said that. He's not liking the relative lack of friction. I then reminded him that in the next week and a half I'll be throwing in some pre-seed, to which he responded- "oh great!" His last comment was- "since when do my sperm get preferential treatment over me?" Gotta love my man...


----------



## Jess19

How many days did you hold off from BDing


----------



## Jess19

lol sunibuni that's too funny! 
At least your DH has a nice sense of humor when it comes to ttc


----------



## Jess19

I'm getting some preseed Friday and I'm going to start opking wednesday


----------



## MissFortune

how's the soy going, sunibuni? how much are you taking, and are there any side effects? i decided to wait til next month to try it, as i'm a little worried it may mess with my cycle. i just started with green tea and EPO too, glad to hear that's working for you. :)

how's the temping going, jess? sorry to hear that the SA will be in the middle of your fertile week, that must be really frustrating. but at least you'll get some answers and possibly some help to conceive. 

my family's easter party was so frustrating yesterday. my cousin's 'fiance' just announced her pregnancy via facebook a week or two ago, and it kills me to put on a smiley face and talk to her about pregnancy and baby names and all, while keeping my mouth shut about TTC. they've only been together for 3 or 4 months and already they're pregnant? and it happened in the first month they tried, too. so unfair. I just wanted to scream STOP COMPLAINING THAT YOU CAN'T DRINK ENERGY DRINKS AND BEER FOR CRAP'S SAKE! APPRECIATE THE FACT THAT YOU CAN DECIDE ON A WHIM THAT YOU WANT A BABY, THEN JUST _LOOK _AT SOME SPERM AND GET PREGNANT! 

ugh. having a little bit of a personal pity party i guess. i'm just frustrated with myself. i didnt really envision all this time and effort being put into something as seemingly simple and natural as having a baby, only to have to see the witch every month anyway.


----------



## Sunibuni

For the SA? Three days and no action.


----------



## Sunibuni

MissFortune said:


> how's the soy going, sunibuni? how much are you taking, and are there any side effects? i decided to wait til next month to try it, as i'm a little worried it may mess with my cycle. i just started with green tea and EPO too, glad to hear that's working for you. :)
> 
> how's the temping going, jess? sorry to hear that the SA will be in the middle of your fertile week, that must be really frustrating. but at least you'll get some answers and possibly some help to conceive.
> 
> my family's easter party was so frustrating yesterday. my cousin's 'fiance' just announced her pregnancy via facebook a week or two ago, and it kills me to put on a smiley face and talk to her about pregnancy and baby names and all, while keeping my mouth shut about TTC. they've only been together for 3 or 4 months and already they're pregnant? and it happened in the first month they tried, too. so unfair. I just wanted to scream STOP COMPLAINING THAT YOU CAN'T DRINK ENERGY DRINKS AND BEER FOR CRAP'S SAKE! APPRECIATE THE FACT THAT YOU CAN DECIDE ON A WHIM THAT YOU WANT A BABY, THEN JUST _LOOK _AT SOME SPERM AND GET PREGNANT!
> 
> ugh. having a little bit of a personal pity party i guess. i'm just frustrated with myself. i didnt really envision all this time and effort being put into something as seemingly simple and natural as having a baby, only to have to see the witch every month anyway.

Oh MissFortune, that's like having to swallow razor blades and chase with lemon juice. I feel for you and it's OK to have a pity party as long as it doens't last too long- LOL!

I decided to take soy because I'm not convinced I O (I think that sometimes I gear up to O but don't). I get a temp shift but never get anywhere near a positive OPK. Of course with my husband's SA and count being so poor (post vasectomy 10 years ago), we need all the help we can get. So, I guess what I'm trying to say is that if you get clear temp shifts, regular cycles and positive OPK's I WOULD NOT try soy (if it ain't broke don't fix it..)- it can actually mess with "normal" cycles. So, I took soy CD 3-7 last month and just chose that arbitrarily based on what is most common. My understanding is 3-7 gives you lots of follicles, 5-9 likely one mature and healthier and well-developed follicle. I took 80/80/80/160/160 for dose, but the soy I took last month was a blend pill and this month I got the pure one from walmart.

Anyhow, to answer your question, i took the pills at night always because it can help with side effects. I didn't really notice any, except perhaps for a little bitchier than usual (LOL). What I did notice, that I have NEVER noticed before is symptoms around ovulation. I got a positive (smiley face) on CB digital OPK which I have never had before and around that time I had severe nausea, heartburn and sore bbs (which I normally don't get until later closer to my AF). Another thing I did notice is that my usual "pre-AF oh my god I swear I'm pregnant" symtoms were 2x worse and it wasn't all in my mind...

Didn't work last cycle so I'm doing CD 5-9 this time and with the "pure" SI pills from walmart. I have read suggestions that if there are issues with sperm (count, motility, form, etc) that CD 5-9 and a healthier stronger follicle is the better way to go. I'm doing a lot of things differently this month, so we'll see if my experiment works. After 2.5 years of trying and seeing BFN's I'm certainly getting tired of this all. I've added the following AF-O: EPO three times daily, grapefruit (fresh) or juice daily, decaf green tea daily and will do O to AF: pineapple (fresh with core 5 days post O). I'm also taking Co Q10 daily which I hear can help with "old" eggs and I'm now 37 which is 10 years since my first baby. I'll take the help where I can get it and I figure it's not going to hurt.

Hope that helps. If I missed anything you were wondering, just ask. It's just the way I'm doing it, not necessarily the right way!


----------



## Jess19

Oh miss fortune I'm sorry you had to deal with that :hugs: I know exactly how you feel. My sis inlaw got prego with twin her second month ttc, naturally (she's ready to pop any day now) And my best friend has already gotten prego and given birth since iv started ttc. Its difficult to deal with but somehow we manage. It takes a lot to cope with ttc, its a very heartbreaking road....I always thought it would be a happy one....good things come to those who wait, so I've heard lol 

Sunibuni wre going to bd once on Friday and nothing until the SA on Monday morning then start back up on the bding Monday night


----------



## Jess19

Oh miss fortune I'm sorry you had to deal with that :hugs: I know exactly how you feel. My sis inlaw got prego with twin her second month ttc, naturally (she's ready to pop any day now) And my best friend has already gotten prego and given birth since iv started ttc. Its difficult to deal with but somehow we manage. It takes a lot to cope with ttc, its a very heartbreaking road....I always thought it would be a happy one....good things come to those who wait, so I've heard lol 

Sunibuni wre going to bd once on Friday and nothing until the SA on Monday morning then start back up on the bding Monday night


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls good morning! How is everyone today?
Will I started opking this am. It was darker than I expected this early in my cycle but if I'm going to O the same as I did last cycle I guess not
here is a pix....
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/19806706-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 2inlove04

Morning Ladies.. I still stand in limbo, no AF and NO BFP all BFN I'm beyond frustrated and just over the wait.. I did have some slimy spotty wipe on 4/3 in the evening but other than that nothing.. something weird is going on .. IDK! So I'm checking in and updating and being hopeful I'm awfully crampy today also this is so weird! I also found this online calculator because I've been known to have a few 45 day cycles so I'm thinking and hoping that's what happened 

Your Cycle Calculations Today: Tuesday Apr 10, 2012 
Last Period Start Date
Thu Mar 1, 2012 Approx. Ovulation Date
Sun Apr 1, 2012 Approx. Next Period
Sun Apr 15, 2012 

Cycle Day: 41 Days Post Ovulation: 9 Days Until Next Period: 5

At 9 DPO and 5 days until your next period, there are no home pregnancy tests that can be used this early. 

If you want to test this early, consult with your medical doctor immediately regarding a blood pregnancy test. 

When will a HPT work? Review your fertility calendar below. Note the countdown days to your next period. There are home pregnancy tests that will work starting on 4 days before your missed period.


----------



## Sunibuni

MissFortune said:


> how's the soy going, sunibuni? how much are you taking, and are there any side effects? i decided to wait til next month to try it, as i'm a little worried it may mess with my cycle. i just started with green tea and EPO too, glad to hear that's working for you. :)
> 
> how's the temping going, jess? sorry to hear that the SA will be in the middle of your fertile week, that must be really frustrating. but at least you'll get some answers and possibly some help to conceive.
> 
> my family's easter party was so frustrating yesterday. my cousin's 'fiance' just announced her pregnancy via facebook a week or two ago, and it kills me to put on a smiley face and talk to her about pregnancy and baby names and all, while keeping my mouth shut about TTC. they've only been together for 3 or 4 months and already they're pregnant? and it happened in the first month they tried, too. so unfair. I just wanted to scream STOP COMPLAINING THAT YOU CAN'T DRINK ENERGY DRINKS AND BEER FOR CRAP'S SAKE! APPRECIATE THE FACT THAT YOU CAN DECIDE ON A WHIM THAT YOU WANT A BABY, THEN JUST _LOOK _AT SOME SPERM AND GET PREGNANT!
> 
> ugh. having a little bit of a personal pity party i guess. i'm just frustrated with myself. i didnt really envision all this time and effort being put into something as seemingly simple and natural as having a baby, only to have to see the witch every month anyway.

Oh MissFortune- that's like swallowing razor blades followed by a chaser of lemon juice! It's fine to have a pity party- as long as you don't stay at the party too long LOL!

Soy last month I took CD 3-7 and I'm taking CD 5-9 this month (for one healthy mature follicle) and I'm taking 160/160/160/200/200. I take them all at night before going to bed to minimize side effects. I noticed i was moodier than usual and also had ovulation symptoms I've NEVER had before (nausea, sore bbs, etc right at O). I also had super-strong pre-PMS symptoms (you know, the ones where you swear you're pregnant), so I'm fingers crossed for a cycle where I have very few symptoms during the TWW- maybe that's the key.

What I would say about soy is DON'T take them if you are regular and know you O. It can mess with healthy cycles and screw things up. I decided to give them a try because I never get a positive OPK (lines always lighter than control, or almost as dark, but never a true positive), so I thought maybe I gear up to O but don't O.

My two cents...


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jess19

How is everyone today!? Its been quit here lately, hope everyone is good

Well as for me....I think I'm gett8ing ready to O!! Which is SUPER early for me. I usually ovulate anywhere between cd19-21 but lately (the last couple cycles) its been earlier, last cycle was cd15! 
I'm super excited right now! I hope I ovulate and have a "normal" 28day cycle lol 
Here's a pic. The left is this am and the right is ysterday


----------



## 2inlove04

you forgot to attach the pictures silly! do you have O BRAIN! LOL


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/B386679E-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 2inlove04

Oh woo hoo!


----------



## BabyDust04

Yay!! Excited for you Jess!

I am OPKing as well. Got a faint, faint, FAINT line yesterday...so I'm thinking sometime next week for me :) 

Excited for this month!


----------



## 2inlove04

I would love to join you ladies opk'ing but I still have no period..


----------



## Jess19

Have you been to the drs 2inlove04?


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

Jess19 said:


> How is everyone today!? Its been quit here lately, hope everyone is good
> 
> Well as for me....I think I'm gett8ing ready to O!! Which is SUPER early for me. I usually ovulate anywhere between cd19-21 but lately (the last couple cycles) its been earlier, last cycle was cd15!
> I'm super excited right now! I hope I ovulate and have a "normal" 28day cycle lol
> Here's a pic. The left is this am and the right is ysterday

hey Jess, remember with OPK's the test line needs to be darker than the control line, not just visible or equal to it. like, proper darker. i got two lines on OPKs for about 5 days because it was a very sensitive level OPK (10miu) and only on the 6th day was the test line darker than the control line. 

OPKs are so helpful but they're a tad confusing sometimes too!!! 

much love x


----------



## 2inlove04

I'm tempted to go I'm just not sure what they would do..


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

CORRECTION: apparently it can be equal to it but just not lighter than it. :-S


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks honeybee 
Iv been opking and temping for the last year, with the same brand opks, so I'm farmilliar with them. I know my cycles are starting to regulate :happydance: 
I used to start opking at cd14 becaue I didn't O until about cd19-21 
But last couple cycels have been like cd15, 16, 17. Hence why I started earlier. 
I have taken opks at cd11 or 12 and have never seen that dark of a line so I'm thinking it might be another early O :happydance: maybe cd15 again! 

2inlove04 how are you doing today?
Any news yet?


----------



## enj

Hi ladies is been a while but i'm on cd14 I started opks on cd12 they are visible but not that dark there starting to progress. How's everyone doing today? I hope all works out for you 02inlove. BabyDust you and me are almost on the same cycle hope we all get our BFP this month. I know that this thread is going to be on fire once the TWW starts and i'm excited...


----------



## Jess19

Enj were cycle buddies :hugs: just about


----------



## BabyDust04

enj said:


> Hi ladies is been a while but i'm on cd14 I started opks on cd12 they are visible but not that dark there starting to progress. How's everyone doing today? I hope all works out for you 02inlove. BabyDust you and me are almost on the same cycle hope we all get our BFP this month. I know that this thread is going to be on fire once the TWW starts and i'm excited...

Yeah, I am CD13 today! I think you, Jess, and I are all back to back :) Hopefully we get back to back BFP's!!


----------



## 2inlove04

Still lots of moist cm clearish and stretchy when I wipe with some yellowish (which is normal for me since i've been on prenatal vit) and still negative tests.. However I am having dull o pains in my right side and yesterday they were in my left and I had some shooting uterus pains so who knows If I'm having another 40+ cycle then I'm not due for :witch: until the 15th so I'm hanging on ..


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: oh I hope its a little bean in there geting cozy! 
Have you opked at all lately?


----------



## 2inlove04

I haven't maybe I should when I get home how long do i need to hold my urine again?


----------



## enj

BabyDust04 said:


> enj said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies is been a while but i'm on cd14 I started opks on cd12 they are visible but not that dark there starting to progress. How's everyone doing today? I hope all works out for you 02inlove. BabyDust you and me are almost on the same cycle hope we all get our BFP this month. I know that this thread is going to be on fire once the TWW starts and i'm excited...
> 
> Yeah, I am CD13 today! I think you, Jess, and I are all back to back :) Hopefully we get back to back BFP's!!Click to expand...

I know yaaaayyyyy I hope we get our BFP too that will make my mothers day. But me and DH have been bding allot hope I get a sticky one:happydance:


----------



## MissFortune

2inlove04 i hope you get some answers soon, it's gotta be such crap waiting without knowing whats going on.. i hope it's your bfp on the way!

enj, that really would be a lovely mother's day surprise. :)

good luck to everyone who's doing OPK strips! i'm about to start on CD10, it's CD7 for me today. i use the clearblue digital OPK, but i think i may have to switch to the strips just for the cost factor once i run out of tester thingies for the digital. i'm considering temping, but i dunno if i'm ready for the whole new level of obsession i think it might bring out in me...

i'm having an unusually long and crampy AF.. i'm thinking the faint positive i had for all of one morning might have meant i had a chemical preg. it's getting me down. trying not to think about it. meh. for now i'm just in the boring limbo between AF and when i start OPKing.


----------



## enj

MissFortune said:


> 2inlove04 i hope you get some answers soon, it's gotta be such crap waiting without knowing whats going on.. i hope it's your bfp on the way!
> 
> enj, that really would be a lovely mother's day surprise. :)
> 
> good luck to everyone who's doing OPK strips! i'm about to start on CD10, it's CD7 for me today. i use the clearblue digital OPK, but i think i may have to switch to the strips just for the cost factor once i run out of tester thingies for the digital. i'm considering temping, but i dunno if i'm ready for the whole new level of obsession i think it might bring out in me...
> 
> i'm having an unusually long and crampy AF.. i'm thinking the faint positive i had for all of one morning might have meant i had a chemical preg. it's getting me down. trying not to think about it. meh. for now i'm just in the boring limbo between AF and when i start OPKing.


it would be nice some imma keep my fingers crossed. How is the digital opking going for you I really wanted those this cycle but I was running low on cash. If I don't get my BFP this cycle i'm going to get me the digital opk the next cycle.


----------



## Jess19

I think 3 to 4 hours should be ok for an opk


----------



## 2inlove04

So here we are... the last time my OPK had this much color I was preg in Jan 

https://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh590/nkistvjax8/th_IMAG0093.jpg


----------



## Jess19

Wow that's a pretty dark opk!! 
Don't they say they are dark if your prego?


----------



## MissFortune

enj, i really like the digital opk... a lot simpler IMO than examining the strips for color and leaving it up to interpretation. just a blank circle when you're not having your LH surge, and a smiley face when you are. a bit pricey, but if you know when you generally ovulate, and test once a day, a box of 20 testers can last like 4-5 months. the only downside is i havent seen refills for the tester anywhere. (but, i've read that you can use the refills for the CBFM in the digital OPK.)

2inlove, :hugs: i think the OPKs are supposed to stay dark if you're preggo too.. are all 3 of those strips from today?


----------



## 2inlove04

Yup back in Jan I took an OPK on the 19th and it was blaring like that one and then tested on Jan 25th and I was preg :) I'm hopeful I had a late ovulation for March supposively if this is a 45 day cycle I ovulated around the 30th so who knows... we will see I would be due for af on 4/15 I've had the wet feeling when I wipe like I'm very moist and have had lots of stretchy CM tinged with Yellow


----------



## enj

I seea faint line on the first hcg test.


----------



## 2inlove04

those were all from this afternoon when i got home about 540pm


----------



## MissFortune

enj said:


> I seea faint line on the first hcg test.

i have to tilt my monitor and squint a little, but i *think* i see a very faint line there too, on the pink-handled HCG test. fingers crossed for you 2inlove!


----------



## 2inlove04

Thank you Miss & Enj and Jess19... I love you ladies.. I'm hopeful but this 40+ day cycle crap is for the birds


----------



## BabyDust04

Oh I def think I see a line there! You may have said this 2inlove, but are you planning on making a doctor's appt if AF doesn't come in what would be a 40+ day cycle?

So sorry you're having to deal with this limbo :( I know how I feel in the TWW--not knowing--so I can only imagine how you're feeling :(

Finger's crossed those OPK's are a good sign for you!


----------



## Jess19

They should make a sad face on the digis when your not ovulating, instead of a blank circle :rofl:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: love you too 
Idk what id do without all you wonderful ladies


----------



## MissFortune

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: love you too
> Idk what id do without all you wonderful ladies

everyone has been so lovely since i started posting here :hugs:

i think i'd either A) drive DH nuts with things he never wanted to know about my cycle or B) my would head explode :rofl:


----------



## Jess19

Haha I was just thinking about how poor DH would suffer if I didn't have a way to vent. 
Everyone I associate with is prego, or just had a baby so I can't talk to them, its almost like they feel sorry for me. My sis in law is about to have her twins (she got prego in sept) my best friend had her baby in jan (if I concieve this cycle they would have close birthdays) my sister had her baby just before her (she got prego the month before I started ttc) and now my assistant manager (same age as me) is prego, she's due in october. 
No matter where I go or who I talk to I can't excape watching everyone add to their lovely family :-(

Sorry for the vent girls, I'm having a downer night. 
I'm feeling like this cycle is going to be a failure. Were going to BD either tonight or tomorow and then not again until Monday night or Tuesday morning (Monday moring is the SA) 
I need my opk to turn + tomorrow.......but it probably won't be :-(


----------



## Kamespinoza

Jess19 said:


> Wow that's a pretty dark opk!!
> Don't they say they are dark if your prego?

Be careful with the OPKs. I am now 5w3d and I read that someone women have used them to test for pregnancy. So I tested with 2 different ones and there was only the test line. Then I used a dollar store pregnancy test since I freaked myself out and it was very much positive. Stick with the pregnancy tests from
My experience.


----------



## Kamespinoza

2inlove04 said:


> Thank you Miss & Enj and Jess19... I love you ladies.. I'm hopeful but this 40+ day cycle crap is for the birds

I'm so sorry you are going through this! I just don't see how you couldn't be pregnant! Maybe a doctor can do a blood test for You to check. It's worth a shot.


----------



## 2inlove04

I tested this morning and BFN again although the dye did look like it wanted to gather in that place now keep in mind I'm working with the new green handled IC's which I've never used before and I'm tempted to just order my pink handles from AMAZON as the greens were only $12 w/shipping I just don't feel right with them IDK why and I Plan to go to the dollar store I hope this weekend.. thank you for all your support ladies I don't know where I'd be without it..


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry about the bfn
2inlove04 where do you go to buy them online? 
I was thinking about buying some


----------



## 2inlove04

I usually get them on AMAZON but I ordered on Ebay cause they were a few dollars cheaper and well i don't think they were worth it to be honest they are much thinner strps and the dye is darker, slower to move and longer to process plus I got that thin indent evap on the first one I took and with the Pink IC's it's either yes or no


----------



## BabyDust04

Question Ladies! Should I be seeing a progression in my OPK line? The last two days I have tested (CD 12 and 13) I have seen the faintest of faint lines, but it did not appear to be any darker from CD 12 to 13. 

Also, I am not testing with FMU. I test right around the same time everyday, but it is in the early evening when I get home from work. I read somewhere that your LH usually spikes in the afternoon, which is why I started testing later...should I be using FMU instead?


----------



## 2inlove04

No you're correct by testing in the evenings that's when I do it about 530 or 7 pm...


----------



## Jess19

I usually test in the am. 
But when I am having a surge its super super dark and then ill confirm with an afternoon


----------



## 2inlove04

Yeah all the times I've tested in the morning they've been BFN.. I'm having Ovarian dull cramps well twingy cramps today weird and I had them last night also it's been off and on for a few days and we :sex: this morning :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Just keep BDing and cover your bases :thumbup: 

I got a call today and the SA had to be rescheduled for Tuesday. Now idk what to think, idk when Im going to ovulatet, prob the day before the SA lol knowing my luck 
We BD today and ill prob do it one more time (tomorrow morning) then not again until after the SA


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls, how is everyone? 
Well still no + opk for me:-( 
I was really hoping for one by now this way it didn't affect our chances of catching the eggy but I think its going to now.


----------



## enj

Awww good morning Jess keep faith you never know of out still catches that eggy.


----------



## enj

If it still will catch the eggy sorry. Typo


----------



## Jess19

Aw enj I just saw your from PA! Where abouts are you? 
I live in Erie


----------



## enj

I live in Leesport Pa. How's your day going so far?


----------



## Jess19

Oh, where is that? 

its ok, besides having to go into work early because someone called off sick......I suspect a hang over
I have to work all weekend anyways so I don't care

I'm praying my opk gets darker or + soon
I'm about to up load a pix of all of them ....hold on


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/0D9A9860-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 2inlove04

I think you ovulated between 11-12


----------



## Jess19

Idk, I thought so too! 
Bit that's really early for me, like REALLY early.


----------



## Jess19

But I didn't feel o pain (I always do, every cycle) and my cm didn't get fertile, well it's watery but I get ew cm and I didn't get it yet. 
I'm thinking it will be around cd17_21, like I usually do
These last couple short cycles must just be a fluke. I'm pretty sure I had a chemical 2 cycles ago


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: so happy to be out of work!!


----------



## MissFortune

the OPK strips are still confusing to me. good luck with the impending SA and catching ovulation day in there, Jess!

i started with the digital OPKs today, CD10. negative of course, but i should be in my fertile window. DH and i BD'd last night and hopefully again tonight.. should ovulate around CD13, give or take a day. feelin hopeful for this cycle. :)

how's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi miss fortune 
I tried the digis before, I found some on sale one day, I loved using them! It came with a digi hpt, its stil sitting in my bathroom. I'm saving it for when I get my bfp and I can see the words "pregnant"! 

How long is your lp? Do you have a 28 day cycle or shorter?

I'm thinking I'm getting ready to O. I did another opk today. I did a mid day one acouple days ago and I didn't even see, well it was there but you REALLY has to look for it. But I decided to do one today and it getting darker, almost the same as this ams! :happydance: 
I didn't have all the other O symptoms when I had hat dark one on CD11


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi miss fortune 
I tried the digis before, I found some on sale one day, I loved using them! It came with a digi hpt, its stil sitting in my bathroom. I'm saving it for when I get my bfp and I can see the words "pregnant"! 

How long is your lp? Do you have a 28 day cycle or shorter?

I'm thinking I'm getting ready to O. I did another opk today. I did a mid day one acouple days ago and I didn't even see, well it was there but you REALLY has to look for it. But I decided to do one today and it getting darker, almost the same as this ams! :happydance: 
I didn't have all the other O symptoms when I had hat dark one on CD11


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/B9DB1CC5-orig.jpg[/IMG]
Heres they are


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

I still don't think you've OV yet Jess, sometimes they can get lighter before they get darker too. hold out for the CD16/17 OPK's (obv BD in the mean time coz who knows, but it's worth keep tracking your OPK's just in case you see a major change).

xx


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

PS - could you guys pls take a look at my BBT chart? This is my first month charting and I'm not exactly what you would call a "pro", in fact...I'm completely clueless. Is this a good chart or not, or is it just a case of tracking for a few months? tank you muchly! xxx


----------



## Jess19

Honeybee your chart looks wondeful! 
You had a nice steady temp rise after your ovulation
When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: my opk this am is darker!! 
I suspect ill get a surge tomorrow, which is perfect! DHs SA is tomorrow morning
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/0BA672B2-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

Heres another pic
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/7AED876B-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

looks great Jess! :happydance:

I've been testing with FMU since 8dpo (the day before yesterday) til today (10dpo), all been BFN's so far, i'm hoping that there may be a BFP later on in my dpo's but i'm also trying not to get too hopeful just in case too.

I'm not sure if you can even really tell from BBT charts if it's a good sign or not (??) kinda confused as to why i'm doing it, lol :haha:

I'll keep you updated  xx


----------



## Jess19

Fingers crossed its just taking your little bean a little longer to implant :dust: I hope you get a bfp soon! 

Idk if I consider myself an expert on charting but I have been temping for a litle over a year now so I have a little bit of knowledge. 
Things can affect your chart like sleeping in, do you take your temps at the same time every day?, drinking alcohol can affect it too, they even say to use the same side of your mouth every day too
If you look at my chart I had a big temp spike the other day. I believe that's from the few beers I had and getting to sleep in until 10am..which was much needed lol 
I've had a few charts that were triphasic and none were a bfp. So I really don't try to read too much into temping. A bfp can happen with and without high temps


----------



## BabyDust04

Hey Ladies!
Well I am 98% sure I got my positive OPK yesterday afternoon. I even had DH take a look at it and weigh in. We had last BD on Wed, then last night and are planning to tonight and tomorrow as well. I'll be taking another test tonight to see what my line looks like. Fingers crossed for this month!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey 2ww!!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: I have ewcm :happydance:
Plus my temp drop today! I say I'm going to get my surge tomorrow or Wednesday. :happydance: perfect timing! Now I know we'll have good luck catching that eggy! 

I'm a little nervous for tomorrows SA


----------



## BabyDust04

Well my OPK this afternoon was just as dark as yesterdays :) I guess I can consider myself officially O'ing :happydance:

Now, hopefully between last night and the next 2 days we will catch that eggy!!

So, you start counting your DPO from the date of the first positive OPK, right?


----------



## Jess19

No. Your opk tells whe you have a surge, the surge of hormones stimulates one of the maturing follicles to fully mature and that becomes your good egg, it releases anywhere between 24 to 48 hours after a surge....then you will have ovulated. 
If you get ovulation pain for a day that's your ovulation day 
Then the following day you are 1dpo (1 day past ovulation)


----------



## BabyDust04

How do you determine DPO if you don't feel ovulation pain? I think I experienced ovulation pain today, but I'm not positive...I never paid attention pre-TTC and don't remember noticing anything last month, so I don't really have anything to compare to.


----------



## Jess19

Its like a little pain in your side, depending on what side you ovulated from.


----------



## BabyDust04

OK, then I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating today. If that is the case, then will my OPK be lighter tomorrow?


----------



## Jess19

Yep. it should be. surges only last 12 to 24 hours


----------



## MissFortune

looks like you're gearing up to Ov, jess! :) i'm glad it's looking to be the day of the SA/day after, so you've got a good chance at catchin that eggy!

my lp is 14-15 days usually, in a 28 day average cycle... i've had a few 27 day cycles lately, and a few cycles ago i had a 33 day cycle with no positive HPTs. that was a super-frustrating month. i'm much more regular than i was when i was younger, when it wasnt unusual for me to have a 6 or even 8 week cycle, but i've never had the "like clockwork" period some ladies have. i know i have multiple ovarian cysts but i've never been told it's officially PCOS, so i assume i'm ovulating every month, tho i didnt start with the OPKs til a couple months ago. until i started reading about it extensively, i had just assumed ovulation would be in the middle of my cycle.


Babydust, i sometimes get ovulation pains and sometimes dont, so i count ovulation day as 24hrs past my LH surge/positive OPK, since that's the average of how long it takes from the surge to the egg being released... so 48hrs after the surge i count as 1DPO.


HoneyBeeBee, 10dpo is still very early! i really dont know much about temping, so i can't really decipher a chart, but i just wanted to say good luck! :)


overall i'm cheerful today. i'm taking my green tea extract and whatnot, negative OPK but i should be ovulating fairly soon.. however. my cousin's fiance just puts me at a loss for words. (the one he's been with for 3-4 months, got pregnant on her first month trying and just complains she cant have energy drinks and beer..) she had asked me the other day about when i was pregnant with my son, what the labor was like... i'd said it lasted 3 days because i was being induced and refused a c-section for 2 days as i really wanted a vaginal birth... she said something to the effect of "oh i don't care how they do it, i just want it out!" which was a little off-putting. then later in the night she said "36 weeks and i just want this sucker OUT!" .... seriously? not 40 weeks, not even 38... you had to go pre-term? you're not even showing yet. can you possibly just shut up and appreciate your pregnancy? do you have any earthly idea how thrilled i would be to know i was pregnant? how much i would look forward to feeling the baby move? no, just.. "hurry and get it out so i can go back to partying." if she wasnt pregnant i would kick her. 

i am baffled and i have no idea what to say to her anymore. :shrug:

sorry for the rant ladies... just had to get it out somewhere. heh.


----------



## Sunibuni

Hey Jess and Babydust- looks like we'll be O'ing within a day or two of each other. I just got my positive OPK on digital tonight at 7pm. I had pinching pains in my lower abdomen yesterday around 6pm and then a few twinges today. I don't usually feel anything at O but the soy is making it more obvious I guess! I'm also nauseated yesterday and today. My temp rose a bit today but not to coverline, so I'm thinking today will be my O day (or tomorrow) depending on what my next three temps look like. We BD'ed Sunday at 10am, and I"m doing my best to BD every 48 hours due to DH's anti-sperm antibodies (yes, as nasty as they sound), low count, motility, etc. I'm sitting on the fence whether we should BD tonight or tomorrow AM. Thoughts?

Honeybee, 10 DPO is still early for some. Wait and see. You're not out until AF shows. Keep us posted. 

Missfortune- your cousin's fiancee sounds like a real treat!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: oh miss fortune I hope you can find a center of peace when ever your around her. I can't even imagine how hard that would be. I have to deal with prego people everywhere I'm my life and thank god none of them complain about being prego because idk if ill be able to handle that. The urge to slap one up would be rather strong lol 
:hugs: I hope you get you bfp soon 
:dust:


----------



## Jess19

Sunibuni what is that you mentioned about your DHs SA?
My DH has a SA at 11 in the am. 
I was just thinking about what I'm going to put "it" in lol any suggestions?


----------



## MissFortune

Hmmm, very small tupperware? Ziploc baggy? Lol if they don't give a specimen cup I'm not quite sure what else to suggest there. Good luck to you and your DH with the SA!


----------



## Sunibuni

Jess19 said:


> Sunibuni what is that you mentioned about your DHs SA?
> My DH has a SA at 11 in the am.
> I was just thinking about what I'm going to put "it" in lol any suggestions?

Had a SA done months ago. They gave him a specimen cup to use.


----------



## Jess19

good morning ladies how its everyone today? 
I am so nervous for the SA, its in 2 hours
Here are my opks, bottom one is this am
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/A01968BD-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## countrygirl86

Looks good for getting your surge today/tomorrow Jess! Just wanted to wish you and DH luck with the SA! Mine will be going in June if no BFP by then. Good timing for BDing for you though!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thank you


----------



## Jess19

I wonder how long it takes for the results
We have an appointment on monday with the obgyn, its been 1 year ttc and nothings happened for us yet :-(
Depending on the SA I might start clomid


----------



## BabyDust04

Good Luck with the SA Jess!


----------



## BabyDust04

Well, my fertile CM has died down, so I fully expect to have a negative OPK when I get home this evening. I had what I am considering ovulation pains yesterday, so that puts me at 1DPO today :)

Hopefully DH and I will catch that eggy this month! We BD'd 4 days before I O'd, the day before I O'd, the day of O and we are going to tonight, just for good measure :)

Fingers crossed...let the TWW begin!!


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MissFortune

here's to hoping you've got a sticky bean on the way Babydust!

Jess, must be a relief to get the SA over with and get to BDing... the dr didnt tell you when you would get the results? i'd call and ask lol.. but i lack patience when it comes to these things. 

OPK strips still intimidate me a little.. the test line is supposed to be as dark or darker than the control line to indicate LH surge, right? i've been taking apart/looking at the lines on my digital opk testers to try to figure out exactly how dark it's meant to be for a positive so that i can possibly try the strips when i run out of digi-testers. (hoping i wont need to buy more though..)

still negative on my OPK today, but getting a bit of EWCM, and i'm thinking i should get a positive tomorrowish. i'd be surprised if it took longer, but then again it's only the last year or so that my cycles have actually been mostly regular. the test line is still pretty faint on the digi-tester strips though. does it usually get like progressively darker before your official surge, or is it normal for the color to be very faint and then take a big jump in darkness? i feel a bit like i have no idea what i'm doing...


----------



## enj

hi ladies well, i have a really sore throat and i've been sicky but this is suppose to be my fertile week so i got me some pre seed today and some cough drops and let the bding commence.lol i'm still getting negative opks to so don't feel down and out missF. i am due to ovulate on Friday but let's see. well Jess and babydust good luck praying for you're sticky beans.


----------



## Jess19

Well it looks like there is a few of us waiting to O here in the next couple days! :happydance: its going to be a crazy 2ww! I can't wait to see how many bfps we get!!


----------



## Jess19

Still not positive....
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/158615BB-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## countrygirl86

Looks like maybe another day or so?


----------



## Jess19

Yeah that's what I was thinking the same thing
I'm good with that though, now I know our chances are good this cycle


----------



## MissFortune

it's seems like waiting to ovulate makes the days so much longer... negative OPK for me again today, too. maybe i'm not quite as regular as i had thought i was getting. :shrug:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: me too
It sucks I know


----------



## Jess19

This afternoons opk was negative...like super light line :-(
I think I'm going to have to change my ticker again


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

ummmmm ladies.........

what does this pic look like to you..........................?

https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfis...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/

Oh my.


----------



## MissFortune

HoneyBeeBee said:


> ummmmm ladies.........
> 
> what does this pic look like to you..........................?
> 
> https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfis...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/
> 
> Oh my.

Definitely a second line! :) congrats!


----------



## lovelychic

HoneyBeeBee said:


> ummmmm ladies.........
> 
> what does this pic look like to you..........................?
> 
> https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfis...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/
> 
> Oh my.

CONGRATULATIONS 
:hugs::happydance::thumbup::dance::headspin::bunny:


----------



## Jess19

Omg!! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Here is todays opk....still negative


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/049F554E-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BabyDust04

Congrats HoneyBee!! So exciting!


----------



## lovelychic

Jess19 said:


> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/049F554E-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Jess that looks pretty close to positive to me. It almost looks just as dark as the control line.


----------



## Jess19

I was thinking the same thing too!!
I just had to look at it again, after it sat for a min it def looked almost positive. 
I'll confirm with one later today.


----------



## Jess19

With my temp dip the other day maybe !? I just might be dpo status by the weekend!
DHs birthday is on Saturday so maybe I won't O until then and we can gets lots of BDing in!
That would put me on schedule to start testing right before mothers day......although that does put me right on tack for AF to show on mothers day :-( or just before


----------



## BabyDust04

I totally agree Jess, that looks positive to me! I looked at yours and thought, "Hmmm, if that's negative maybe I didn't ovulate when I thought!"

My positives looked like that!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hello ello...:flower:

I am on cd19 of a 33 dc as well..can I join?

although i think I am out for this cycle...i have been feeling flu-ish since Tuesday so haven't been BD'ng at all:nope: but i would luv to join u ladies coz this ttc business is too confusing...

hope u are doing well?


----------



## BabyDust04

Hey MummyWant2be!! Welcome! :hi:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: welcome mummywant2be


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: I have o pains.....finally....I think


----------



## MissFortune

hello MummyWant2be. :)



i'm still negative on OPKs.. i think the lines i see in the digi-strips are getting lighter, not darker.. i'm getting confused and frustrated. i really thought my cycle was getting more regular. i'm going to end up using a ton of these digital tester thingies and running out sooner than i had hoped.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I'm still waiting too
It Sucks


----------



## markswife10

I'm hoping for a Mother's day surprise, it would be awesome! :) I'm 5 DPO right now, so just waiting it out.


----------



## Sunibuni

I'm CD 19 now and had 3 days of positive OPK's in a row (CD 15-18). When I took CD 18's out of the digital reader, the line was MUCH darker than the day before, so that's probably the max of it). My temp went up today, so I think I either O'ed yesterday or today. Will BD after work for good measure (last BD'ed AM of CD 17 so let's hope for lots of ready swimmers and we're not too late to catch the eggies... Good luck ladies.


----------



## Sunibuni

HoneyBeeBee said:


> ummmmm ladies.........
> 
> what does this pic look like to you..........................?
> 
> https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfis...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/
> 
> Oh my.

OMG! Totally missed this one... Congratulations!


----------



## Sunibuni

MissFortune said:


> hello MummyWant2be. :)
> 
> 
> 
> i'm still negative on OPKs.. i think the lines i see in the digi-strips are getting lighter, not darker.. i'm getting confused and frustrated. i really thought my cycle was getting more regular. i'm going to end up using a ton of these digital tester thingies and running out sooner than i had hoped.

A trick I use (not sure if you've tried this or know about it)- I use the internet cheapies twice daily until I notice the line getting darker. Then I switch to the digitals. Otherwise I chew through too many expensive digitals.


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: looks like its O time for everyone!


----------



## Jess19

Just did another opk and the is def much darker than yesterdays mid day opk
I think this is the beginin of my surge! 
If its positive tomorrow ill O on DHs birthday Saturday!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Sunibuni

Jess19 said:


> With my temp dip the other day maybe !? I just might be dpo status by the weekend!
> DHs birthday is on Saturday so maybe I won't O until then and we can gets lots of BDing in!
> That would put me on schedule to start testing right before mothers day......although that does put me right on tack for AF to show on mothers day :-( or just before

On that note Jess, at least O didn't co-incide with with your DH had to hold for the SA. It completey sucks to miss an O because of an SA but you dodged that one!


----------



## Jess19

Yeah it was good timing!


----------



## lovelychic

markswife10 said:


> I'm hoping for a Mother's day surprise, it would be awesome! :) I'm 5 DPO right now, so just waiting it out.

Im 5 dpo too. Hopefully we will get our BFPs!! :)


----------



## BabyDust04

3 DPO here :) Trying to keep myself from starting the symptom spotting...at least until I'm in the implantation timeframe :winkwink:


----------



## MummyWant2be

oh some1 please shoot me now!me and were busy bd'ng and all of a sudden my babe just went dry on me...and it hurt both me n dh...we had to stop...def doesn't fil/look like i am ovulatin...#sadso i am out for this cycle ladies..keepin everythin crosssed for u...mwaaah!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry mummywant2be that sounds so painfull :-(


----------



## enj

hi everyone and welcome. i'm bummed girls its liking bad ask my opks are so light no signs of ovulation:( tomorrow is my fertile window


----------



## Jess19

What cd are you?


----------



## MissFortune

Sunibuni said:


> MissFortune said:
> 
> 
> hello MummyWant2be. :)
> 
> 
> 
> i'm still negative on OPKs.. i think the lines i see in the digi-strips are getting lighter, not darker.. i'm getting confused and frustrated. i really thought my cycle was getting more regular. i'm going to end up using a ton of these digital tester thingies and running out sooner than i had hoped.
> 
> A trick I use (not sure if you've tried this or know about it)- I use the internet cheapies twice daily until I notice the line getting darker. Then I switch to the digitals. Otherwise I chew through too many expensive digitals.Click to expand...

i hadnt thought of that, thanks! :) i think i'm going to have to try that. i was thinking i might buy strips when i ran out of this box of digitals, but using the strips and then a digital to confirm it sounds like a good idea for keeping the cost down and also keeping the interpretation/possibility for confusion down. especially since my frustration/confusion has made me test twice today... still a negative on the digital, but the test line in the evening was a good bit darker than it was this morning, so i think (hope?) i might get a positive OPK tomorrow or the next day.

good luck to everyone who's already ovulated this cycle/everyone who's Ov'ing soon!


----------



## Jess19

I did that too when I had the cb digis, it def made it easier and cheaper lol

We'll my opk today is still questionable
What do you girls think?
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/7E321FCB-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lovelychic

Jess19 said:


> I did that too when I had the cb digis, it def made it easier and cheaper lol
> 
> We'll my opk today is still questionable
> What do you girls think?
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/7E321FCB-orig.jpg[/IMG][/QU
> 
> Looks positive to me. Looks like O will be today or tomorrow


----------



## MummyWant2be

Jess19 said:


> I did that too when I had the cb digis, it def made it easier and cheaper lol
> 
> We'll my opk today is still questionable
> What do you girls think?
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/7E321FCB-orig.jpg[/IMG]

get busy hun :sex::sex:


----------



## BabyDust04

Yup, I think yesterdays and todays look positive.


----------



## Jess19

Oh I hope so! Lol I'll keep testing anyways just to be sure  

Yeah I def need to get some BDing in, it's been almost a week now since I have !


----------



## countrygirl86

lol yes get busy Jess! My goodness those things are confusing aren't they! I did my first one ever yesterday and the test line was stark white, nothing! I'm guessing that means I'm far from it, more practice though ;)


----------



## Jess19

When do you usually O countrygirl?


----------



## MissFortune

Jess, CD19 looks darker than the control to me

i've still got negative OPKs. hmph. the line is definitely darker than yesterday, but neg... this is such a dragged out annoying wait. and the longer it takes the more i'm tempted to test often, and the more testers i'm going to waste.. i think need to get some cheapo strips to satisfy the POAS urge.


----------



## BabyDust04

Well it has started...my obsession with symptom spotting. I am 4DPO and was reading that a lot of ladies who got BFP's have had a lot of lotiony CM around this time. I don't and this makes me sad :( I know it's early and most, if not all, symptoms don't appear until after implantaion, but still...


----------



## markswife10

lovelychic said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a Mother's day surprise, it would be awesome! :) I'm 5 DPO right now, so just waiting it out.
> 
> Im 5 dpo too. Hopefully we will get our BFPs!! :)Click to expand...

I hope so! It's been a long time coming with 11 cycles! I NEED that BFP, hopefully we will be bump buddies! :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Well it looks like my temps will tell mt if I did o or not...uh I hate waiting

Missfortune I hope your opks turn positive :hugs: the waiting sucks
I used my last opk this afternoon which had a barely visible second line, now I'm out and can't test tomorrow morning......I might go run to the dollar store and get a couple. 

Babydust you can symptom spot on this thread any time you have the urge 

Markswife iv been ttc for just over 13 months, I know how you feel :hugs: 
When do you plan on testing?


----------



## MissFortune

woohoo, a positive opk tonight! good thing i'm Ov'ing over the weekend, lots of time to BD!:happydance:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey for positive opks!! 

Well girls it looks like I'm out this cycle :-( DH and I never BD, now my temps are going up. I'm pretty sure we missed our fertile window. 
I tried to get him to BD but he works late and wouldn't wake me up when he got home.


----------



## Jess19

Ok after got done posting this DH came into the room and we got to BD 
But I still don't think it's going to be a bfp this cycle :-(


----------



## BabyDust04

Fingers crossed for you Jess!

So I know it is probably all in my head, but here are my "symptoms" so far today (5DPO)

I have had to pee every 1-1.5 hours since 6:30 this morning (unusual for me)
I am starting to notice an increase in CM. It's watery. I don't have a ton but I'm pretty sure I had nothing this time last cycle. 
BB's are tender (same as last cycle)
Strange taste in my mouth this morning. I wouldn't really describe it as the metallic or bloody taste that others have mentioned. It just feels like my taste buds are gone. If I eat/drink something I can taste it, but as soon as it's gone the taste comes back. 
A "fuller" feeling in my lower abdomen (Pretty sure this one is all in my head)

I am not banking anything on these because I know it is still SO early. I also don't think that I would normally notice any of these things if I wasn't looking for them. 8 days and counting... :)


----------



## Jess19

Babydust I have the same problem, I notice every little thing since ttc, and every cycle there is a new symptom to spot lol 
Hope all yours are a bfp in the making :dust: 


Ok girls I just had the most amazeing thing happen to me! 
After my little crying spat this am being all depressed I got ready for work and checked my e mails. 
And on the bottom of this one was a little quote, I swear it is a message from God.....
"may today there be peace within you. May you trust God that your are exactly where you are ment to be. I believe that friends are quiet angles who lift us to our fet when our wings forget how to fly"


----------



## MissFortune

it's so hard not to symptom-spot, Babydust! i can't stop myself in the tww, lol.. 

i'm confused, my positive OPK from last night is negative this morning... was it just a very short surge, or a fluke on my digital opk? isnt your LH surge supposed to last until you ovulate? if i hadnt started testing twice a day i would've missed the surge entirely. it seems unusual to me (unlikely?) that i was negative yesterday morning on OPKs, got my LH surge in the afternoon and then ovulated before this morning so it's negative again... argh! then again, up until now i would stop OPK'ingwhen i got the smiley so i guess i dont really know how well the digital works.. so confused. :dohh:


----------



## Jess19

When you get a surge (which can be short) you uaually ovulate within 24 hrs after a surge. 
The surge is the trigger for a mature follicle, you don't carry a surge until you ovulate.
:happydance: welcome to the 2ww!!


----------



## MissFortune

that's a relief to know, thanks jess! i tried googling but i got conflicting info.. should've just stopped OPK'ing when i got the smiley like the directions said. so i should be Ov'ing today then. feelin fairly crampy in the right ovary area so i feel like i am. :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: def sounds like your about to O :happydance:


----------



## Kamespinoza

BabyDust04 said:


> Well it has started...my obsession with symptom spotting. I am 4DPO and was reading that a lot of ladies who got BFP's have had a lot of lotiony CM around this time. I don't and this makes me sad :( I know it's early and most, if not all, symptoms don't appear until after implantaion, but still...

I didn't hav lotions cm around that time and I'm definitely pregnant. Don't give up hope.


----------



## BabyDust04

We had Chinese food for dinner tonight and the fortune in my fortune cookie says, "This coming Friday will be an exciting time for you."

:happydance:


----------



## Sunibuni

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the absence- super busy weekend with the family.

Missfortune- I had three days in a row of positive OPKs. All positives were around 7pm. I also checked at 11am-ish daily as well. First day morning OPK was negative, that evening positive. Second day OPK in morning was negative, positive in evening. Third day, both morning and evening's were positive. When I removed the third evening's OPK strip from the digital meter it was visibly darker than the other two positive tests. Don't know if that helps you at all. Many people say stop testing after your first positive, because you WILL O 12-48 hours later, but I'm not convinced that's the case for some who surge but don't O until the second surge. I'm no expert and I find in confusing!

Babydust- sounds like a great fortune. Here's hoping it comes true!

I'm doing my best not to symptom-spot. My temp dropped today to below coverline (in fact FF now says I didn't O!) but I expect it to go back up tomorrow. It'll likely be an estrogen surge as the hormones try to figure out what's going on.

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## lovelychic

Sunibuni said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry for the absence- super busy weekend with the family.
> 
> Missfortune- I had three days in a row of positive OPKs. All positives were around 7pm. I also checked at 11am-ish daily as well. First day morning OPK was negative, that evening positive. Second day OPK in morning was negative, positive in evening. Third day, both morning and evening's were positive. When I removed the third evening's OPK strip from the digital meter it was visibly darker than the other two positive tests. Don't know if that helps you at all. Many people say stop testing after your first positive, because you WILL O 12-48 hours later, but I'm not convinced that's the case for some who surge but don't O until the second surge. I'm no expert and I find in confusing!
> 
> Babydust- sounds like a great fortune. Here's hoping it comes true!
> 
> I'm doing my best not to symptom-spot. My temp dropped today to below coverline (in fact FF now says I didn't O!) but I expect it to go back up tomorrow. It'll likely be an estrogen surge as the hormones try to figure out what's going on.
> 
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?

Im doing good. Im 8dpo today and I have sore bbs, heartburn, cramping and nausea so keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi all 

Today is going to be an exciting day for me! 
I got my crosshairs on ff and I'm 3dpo! :happydance:
We have a FS appointment in 3 hours! We get the results from the SA and possibly clomid or something....idk
I'm so nervous and excited all at the same time

Also I'm thinking this cycle is a failure, we
didn't get to BD until the day after ovulation :-(
I won't be getting my hopes up this 2ww

How Is everyone else?


----------



## Jess19

Idk anymore, I took an opk this am and it looks quite positive to me, compared to yesterdays
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/2784FBD1-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BabyDust04

Jess, when did you get your first positive OPK? I had a positive, a positive and then an obivous negative...maybe your surge isn't over yet?

I'm feeling good today. BB's still tender (same as last cycle). For the last hour I have been having cramps/twinges in my lower abdomen. At first it was only on the left side, but now has started going back and fourth. Not uncomfortable, just more annoying.


----------



## countrygirl86

Jess19 said:


> When do you usually O countrygirl?

My cycles are all over the place, anywhere from 22-40 days so I have no idea. 



Jess19 said:


> :hi: hi all
> 
> Today is going to be an exciting day for me!
> I got my crosshairs on ff and I'm 3dpo! :happydance:
> We have a FS appointment in 3 hours! We get the results from the SA and possibly clomid or something....idk
> I'm so nervous and excited all at the same time
> 
> Also I'm thinking this cycle is a failure, we
> didn't get to BD until the day after ovulation :-(
> I won't be getting my hopes up this 2ww
> 
> How Is everyone else?

Good luck at your appointment! Can't wait to hear how it goes! At least you'll know more for the next cycle even if this one isn't the one....


----------



## Jess19

Just got back from the FS and DHs numbers are excellent!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

I'm starting clomid next cycle 
And getting an ultrasound tomorrow to see if I ovulated this cycle and to see if there's any cysts left over that could give me a problem for next cycle


----------



## MissFortune

i'm so glad the SA turned out with good results! :thumbup: and i hope things turn out well with the ultrasound tomorrow, and if this doesnt turn out to be your month, good luck with the clomid. :) 


as for me.. got up to BD'ing day before, day of, and day after Ov'ing, so i'm hoping i have a good chance this month! i had terrible cramps/Ov pains on saturday evening, that at one point radiated down the front of my left leg. i haven't gotten pains like that in years, i'm hoping it just means i had a really strong Ov/have got a strong eggy in there! slightly crampy/twingey today. this is going to be a long 2 weeks, but i'm hopeful. :)


----------



## Sunibuni

MissFortune said:


> i'm so glad the SA turned out with good results! :thumbup: and i hope things turn out well with the ultrasound tomorrow, and if this doesnt turn out to be your month, good luck with the clomid. :)
> 
> 
> as for me.. got up to BD'ing day before, day of, and day after Ov'ing, so i'm hoping i have a good chance this month! i had terrible cramps/Ov pains on saturday evening, that at one point radiated down the front of my left leg. i haven't gotten pains like that in years, i'm hoping it just means i had a really strong Ov/have got a strong eggy in there! slightly crampy/twingey today. this is going to be a long 2 weeks, but i'm hopeful. :)

Sounds promising- fingers crossed...


----------



## Sunibuni

Jess19 said:


> Just got back from the FS and DHs numbers are excellent!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I'm starting clomid next cycle
> And getting an ultrasound tomorrow to see if I ovulated this cycle and to see if there's any cysts left over that could give me a problem for next cycle

That's AWESOME that DH's counts are good- phew! Hopeful still for this cycle but if not, clomid may help next cycle. Let us know how the U/S goes.


----------



## Jess19

Ill def keep you girls posted 

Missfortune that sounds like perfect timing to me! :thumbup: yey! 
So how many dpo are you? 2?


----------



## BabyDust04

Jess, YAY!! So happy the SA went well! Good Luck tomorrow! 

MissFortune, That's exactly what DH and I did (day before, day of, day after) hopefully it did the trick! I have been having twingy feelings in my abdomen all day, which I don't remember happening last cycle, so hopefully it's a good sign :) 

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MissFortune

Babydust, i sure hope it's a good sign. :) :dust:

3dpo today... still crampy/twingy off and on since Ov. and i had shooting pains in my bbs yesterday. seems too early to have 'real' symptoms but that was pretty unusual for me.. hoping, hoping.. i wish i could start testing already! my 10miu strips got here in the mail a few days ago. i dont know how long i can hold off. aiming for 10dpo at least, but i kinda think i'll cave before then.

how's everyone today?


----------



## Jess19

Not so good :-( 
My temp dropped, no more ovulation
And todays ultrasound at the drs was a cyst on my right ovary
With a cyst problem I might not get the clomid


----------



## Jess19

I'm super emotional today too, I broke down crying in the back room at work


----------



## Jess19

Well FF gave me crosshairs back...with thisb mornings low temp
I am so confused right now


----------



## BabyDust04

I don't chart or really understand FF, but I am sorry you are having such a frustrating month!


----------



## Sunibuni

Jess19 said:


> Well FF gave me crosshairs back...with thisb mornings low temp
> I am so confused right now

Sorry you're having such a rough time Jess.. :(

I'm confused with FF (although I dind't pay for a membership, so I have the bare bones analyzer set). FF says I O'ed CD 22 (because of my drop to 97.3) and TCOFY says I O'ed CD 20, and I think I O'ed CD 18. So, I could be anywhere from 3 DPO today to 7 DPO! Argh.


----------



## Grihababy

Jess19 said:


> Well FF gave me crosshairs back...with thisb mornings low temp
> I am so confused right now

Hey im on pretty much the same dpo as u . 11 dpo and had a temp drop 97.7 today morn :( fingers crossed ! Hoping for a miracle !!


----------



## MissFortune

Jess, i'm sorry you're having such a frustrating time. :hug: i'm still pretty clueless about temps, i'm sorry.. but what's the issue with taking clomid with cysts? have you spoken to your dr about it yet? maybe *if *clomid is off the table, there's another med that wouldn't cause problems with the cysts. 



as for me, i'm still just kind of crampy at 4dpo with the occasional shooting boob pain. and bloated, i can barely suck in my stomach at all. my lower stomach/uterus area feels kind of heavy/full, (maybe from the bloating?) and the twinges haven't stopped. at 4dpo i still don't think i could be having 'real' pregnancy symptoms yet but i dont usually feel like this in the 2ww! hopefully i'm not imagining myself into symptoms. AF is due the 5th-6th of May, so if i'm preggo i'd hopefully be able to tell my mom for mother's day.. and it would really make an amazing mother's day surprise for me, too. i'm so anxious to know already. oh how the days are dragging...


----------



## Jess19

Idk I guess I just have to wait and see. 
I just want this cycle over :-(

Missfortune all those symptoms sound good so far! 
:dust:


----------



## oldwomanshoe

*Miss Fortune*

I too had awful cramps at 4dpo - seriously thought AF was going to arrive mega early. fingers crossed for both of us. :dust:


----------



## Jess19

How is everyone doing today? 

I'm just trying to wait this 2ww out with as much patience as possible....its hard


----------



## BabyDust04

I had to talk myself out of testing this morning. I am 10DPO today and just don't want to see a BFN :( I have one FRER left over from last month and I am trying to save it for Sunday/Monday (AF is due Monday). 

Maybe I will pick up a dollar store cheapie if I still feel the urge this afternoon...


----------



## Jess19

Wow I would have started to test at 8dpo lol 

How are you feeling? Any symptoms to spot?? 

I'm 6dpo, according to ff (or 2dpo acording to me lol) 
Oh I just want this wait to be over! 
I don't have any symptoms


----------



## oldwomanshoe

i dont have much going on either.

After much deliberation going to test Monday, will be 10dpo.

There ive said it. just gotta stick to it now LOL. 

*jess* we seem to be in sync with our cycles! :flower:


----------



## BabyDust04

I don't have a whole lot of symptoms. Sore BB's, random waves of nausea (never lasts long), increased CM (from what I remember having last cycle). I haven't had any spotting.


----------



## trixie07

Hi Ladies, I am 3 DPO as well. The waiting is the worst. But it looks like a great support system here. If I am able to chat in these forums with you wonderful ladies maybe it will help me not go crazy during the 2WW time. This is my 4th month TTC so fingers crossed I get my BFP in 10 days. Baby Dust to all !


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey a cycle buddy
I never have one because my cycles are all out of wack. 

Ik when I'm going to test...maybe Monday too! 
Ill be 10dpo too (or 6dpo) lol either way, I'm still testing


----------



## Jess19

And the 2ww fun begins!! :rofl:


----------



## BabyDust04

I just found another FRER leftover from last month, so that makes 2 that I have. Since I found an extra one I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning. I'll be 11DPO. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hi Ladies! I hope you dont' mind if I join in? :flower:

I'm currently on 4DPO and I have a good feeling about this cycle! DH and I had good BD timing, and we used Pre-Seed and Softcups this time. So far my temps are nice and high, and hopefully they'll continue to stay up. :thumbup:

Here's hoping we all get our Mother's Days BFPs!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

BabyDust04 said:


> I just found another FRER leftover from last month, so that makes 2 that I have. Since I found an extra one I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning. I'll be 11DPO. Fingers crossed!

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## MissFortune

Hello readytomum :)

Good luck tomorrow, babydust! FX! :dust:

5dpo today.. My lower back is killing me since yesterday evening. It kept waking me up all night, tossing annd turning... I have no idea if its a symptom or just my bad back + carrying my 35lb toddler all day. Gonna go with the toddler I suppose. But, still have the bloating and lower belly cramps, and sometimes it feels like its cramping into my back. Not a whole lot else, the bb pain is gone. 

Right now I'm plannning my sons birthday party this weekend and just realized I'll probably have to be around my cousin's awful pregnant fiance at the party. I'll be 8dpo and desperately hoping for my bfp... If I have to hear any more about her wanting beer or complaining she wants the baby out I think I might snap. :wacko: I really dunno how to handle that anymore.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I know how you feel....I just got the phone call that my sis in law is at the hospital getting ready to have the twins! I'm excited but jelious all at the same time ....its a tug o war of emotions lol

When is your sons b day? 
My sons is in like 3 weeks


----------



## markswife10

Looks like I got a Mother's day surprise! Got my :bfp: today!!!! Eeeeeee!!! Soooo excited! :happydance:


----------



## Grihababy

markswife10 said:


> Looks like I got a Mother's day surprise! Got my :bfp: today!!!! Eeeeeee!!! Soooo excited! :happydance:

Wow congrats !!! H&h 9 months !! Thats wonderful :hugs:


----------



## MissFortune

That's awesome, congrats on your :bfp: markswife!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months. :)

Jess, :hug: we'll both get our own good news soon, and my cousins fiance's and your SIL's kids will just be future playmates for our own little ones :). my sons birthday was about 3 weeks ago, we had a little family thing that day but lagged on actual party planning lol.. how old is your son going to be?


----------



## BabyDust04

Congrat's Markswife!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Jess19

Yey! That's awesome! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

I'm so totally confused now
My boobs just started hurting and I have af like cramps 
So I went to use the bathrom and I have a huge glob of ewcm!
What the heck.....


----------



## ReadytoMum

markswife10 said:


> Looks like I got a Mother's day surprise! Got my :bfp: today!!!! Eeeeeee!!! Soooo excited! :happydance:

Congrats!!! That's excellent news. :thumbup: H&H 9 months to you! :hugs:


----------



## Wanting3

I couldn/t resist I bought 2 dollar tree tests today. I am only 5dpo but I feel pregnant. I'm going to test in the morning and see. PRAYING!


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MissFortune

best of luck Wanting3! :dust:

i'm 5dpo too and i'm not sure how much longer i can resist the urge to POAS!


----------



## markswife10

BabyDust04 said:


> Congrat's Markswife!! How many DPO are you?

Thanks! I'm 12 DPO today :) The :bfp: is still very faint, so I'm hoping for an even darker line soon, but it was definitely a :bfp: I got a faint pink line on a test today and two faint pink lines on different brand test yesterday. So def a :bfp:


----------



## Jess19

Time for a title change!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

FF took my corsshairs away :-( this sucks 
I just want this cycle to end


----------



## BabyDust04

Good Morning Ladies! 

Well, I guess that fortune cookie was onto something...I got my :bfp: this morning!! :happydance:

I am waiting to tell DH until this weekend. May 15th is our 8th wedding anniversary, so I am going to take a Digi tomorrow, wrap that up, and give it to him as an early anniversary gift!


----------



## markswife10

:bfn: for me this morning :( Not sure what to think now.


----------



## trixie07

markswife10 said:


> :bfn: for me this morning :( Not sure what to think now.

Was it with a digi?


----------



## ReadytoMum

BabyDust04 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Well, I guess that fortune cookie was onto something...I got my :bfp: this morning!! :happydance:
> 
> I am waiting to tell DH until this weekend. May 15th is our 8th wedding anniversary, so I am going to take a Digi tomorrow, wrap that up, and give it to him as an early anniversary gift!

Congrats!! H&H 9 Months to you!! :happydance:


----------



## lovelychic

babydust04 said:


> good morning ladies!
> 
> Well, i guess that fortune cookie was onto something...i got my :bfp: This morning!! :happydance:
> 
> I am waiting to tell dh until this weekend. May 15th is our 8th wedding anniversary, so i am going to take a digi tomorrow, wrap that up, and give it to him as an early anniversary gift!

congratulations babydust!!!!


----------



## Jess19

Congrats!! 
How many dpo are you?


----------



## BabyDust04

Jess19 said:


> Congrats!!
> How many dpo are you?

11 DPO today. I took a FRER this morning with FMU...the line was light, but there. I didn't even have to squint! :)


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey

Any symptoms?


----------



## BabyDust04

Jess19 said:


> :happydance: yey
> 
> Any symptoms?

Truthfully, not a ton. My BB's have been sore (usually the soreness has let up this close to AF), some twinges in the lower abdomen area, yellow tinged CM, and this morning I have started feeling the queasiness I usually feel right before AF...I have even run to the bathroom a few times to make sure she hasn't shown up!


----------



## Jess19

So whts your due date?


----------



## Sunibuni

BabyDust04 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Well, I guess that fortune cookie was onto something...I got my :bfp: this morning!! :happydance:
> 
> I am waiting to tell DH until this weekend. May 15th is our 8th wedding anniversary, so I am going to take a Digi tomorrow, wrap that up, and give it to him as an early anniversary gift!

Yay! Congratulations! What an awesome anniversary present Babydust.


----------



## BabyDust04

Jess19 said:


> So whts your due date?

By date of LMP: Jan 5th

By date of ovulation: Jan 7th 

According to the Chinese Gender Calender it will be a girl :)


----------



## markswife10

trixie07 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: for me this morning :( Not sure what to think now.
> 
> Was it with a digi?Click to expand...

No, same tests I got my BFP with yesterday and day before. :( And some pink spotting started.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I hope everythings ok


----------



## Jess19

Markswife when is af due?


----------



## markswife10

Jess19 said:


> Markswife when is af due?

Tomorrow.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MissFortune

BabyDust04 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Well, I guess that fortune cookie was onto something...I got my :bfp: this morning!! :happydance:
> 
> I am waiting to tell DH until this weekend. May 15th is our 8th wedding anniversary, so I am going to take a Digi tomorrow, wrap that up, and give it to him as an early anniversary gift!

that's awesome, congratulations!! :happydance: that sounds like a perfect anniversary gift! (may 16th is my wedding anniversary, i hope i have a nice BFP gift by then!) here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you and baby!



Markswife, i hope everything turns out alright. :hug:



AFM, i caved and tested today. BFN obviously at 6dpo. i dont know why i tested, i know it's too early. i wasnt expecting a positive this early though, so it wasnt really too disappointing. my bbs got really sore yesterday evening, though that's gone today.. and my lower belly/back have been pretty sore and crampy. also i started feeling 'wet' and noticing creamy CM yesterday, which i dont usually have. i've got a good feeling this month. :)


----------



## Sunibuni

markswife10 said:


> trixie07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: for me this morning :( Not sure what to think now.
> 
> Was it with a digi?Click to expand...
> 
> No, same tests I got my BFP with yesterday and day before. :( And some pink spotting started.Click to expand...

Hugs to you...

Many women who are pregnant have spotting right around when AF is due, so it isn't over until full flow AF arrives. I hope for your sake it's the former not the latter.


----------



## trixie07

Sunibuni said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: for me this morning :( Not sure what to think now.
> 
> Was it with a digi?Click to expand...
> 
> No, same tests I got my BFP with yesterday and day before. :( And some pink spotting started.Click to expand...
> 
> Hugs to you...
> 
> Many women who are pregnant have spotting right around when AF is due, so it isn't over until full flow AF arrives. I hope for your sake it's the former not the latter.Click to expand...

Ya, it's not over till its over...Much Luck :dust:


----------



## oldwomanshoe

FX'd for you sunibuni - hope its not a chemical :(

although ive had 2 of those, and the very next month ive had keepers. :hugs:
lets hope its a faulty test.

Its my wedding anniversary on 3rd may... 15yrs. :)


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls good morning, how is everyone today? 

Markswife I hope your doing ok :hugs: 

Well I had another drop in my temp this am
Idk what's going on anymore, last cycle was 29 days (tomorrow will be cd29 and I haven't even ovulated yet!) 
In all fairness I have been stressed out lately. Iv been working over time and I'm in the process of moving (DH and I got a house!) We spent our first night there last night! 
It was rather cold but I still don't think it affected my temps
Iv had fertile cm for the past week and my temp keeps dropping....I think I'm gearing up to ovulate but I don't :-(
I wish I kept opking


----------



## ReadytoMum

That must be really frustrating Jess! Sorry to hear you're having some troubles.

I'm feeling pretty good today. I'm 6DPO and the last few days I've felt really crampy and bloated. Yesterday my lower back was a bit sore, and this morning I woke with a strange pulling feeling in my lower abdomen on the right side. It almost feels a bit like a pulled muscle or something would. Not sure how to describe it. I also woke up to a blob of very creamy CM when I went to go pee! (TMI!)

But I'm feeling good because last night I finally got a real night's sleep! Oh glorious! All this week I've been sleeping like shite, constantly waking up, having to get up in the night to pee etc. And last night, I slep all night, and I didn't wake up, and it was wonderful. :happydance:

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey for sleep! Lol I haven't got much lately between movng and work


----------



## markswife10

Hey girls, AF started last night (early for me, on 13 DPO instead of the usual 14 DPO). I lost it. :( Guess we have an Angel baby.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry


----------



## MissFortune

i'm so sorry markswife. :hug:


----------



## Sunibuni

markswife10 said:


> Hey girls, AF started last night (early for me, on 13 DPO instead of the usual 14 DPO). I lost it. :( Guess we have an Angel baby.

I'm so sorry Markswife- hugs to you...


----------



## Sunibuni

Jess19 said:


> :hi: hi girls good morning, how is everyone today?
> 
> Markswife I hope your doing ok :hugs:
> 
> Well I had another drop in my temp this am
> Idk what's going on anymore, last cycle was 29 days (tomorrow will be cd29 and I haven't even ovulated yet!)
> In all fairness I have been stressed out lately. Iv been working over time and I'm in the process of moving (DH and I got a house!) We spent our first night there last night!
> It was rather cold but I still don't think it affected my temps
> Iv had fertile cm for the past week and my temp keeps dropping....I think I'm gearing up to ovulate but I don't :-(
> I wish I kept opking

Sorry your cycle is so wierd this month Jess- maybe you're about to O? Glad to hear you're getting some sleep. Sounds like it's been a BUSY and exhausting month for you.


----------



## Sunibuni

BabyDust04 said:


> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!
> How many dpo are you?
> 
> 11 DPO today. I took a FRER this morning with FMU...the line was light, but there. I didn't even have to squint! :)Click to expand...

Yay! Have you re-tested again today? Can you post a pic(s)? How are you feeling?


----------



## BabyDust04

Sunibuni said:


> BabyDust04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!
> How many dpo are you?
> 
> 11 DPO today. I took a FRER this morning with FMU...the line was light, but there. I didn't even have to squint! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Have you re-tested again today? Can you post a pic(s)? How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I did re-test this morning, with a ClearBlue Plus and ClearBlue Digital! I did the ClearBlue Plus first and the second line came up right away and was much, much darker than the FRER from yesterday. The Digital came up Pregnant, so I am going to use that test to tell DH when he gets home from work today :)

I am feeling good. I have been having bouts of queasiness (especially in the morning), but eating something seems to really help.

I will try to upload pics...haven't done that before.


----------



## Sunibuni

BabyDust04 said:


> Sunibuni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDust04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!
> How many dpo are you?
> 
> 11 DPO today. I took a FRER this morning with FMU...the line was light, but there. I didn't even have to squint! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Have you re-tested again today? Can you post a pic(s)? How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I did re-test this morning, with a ClearBlue Plus and ClearBlue Digital! I did the ClearBlue Plus first and the second line came up right away and was much, much darker than the FRER from yesterday. The Digital came up Pregnant, so I am going to use that test to tell DH when he gets home from work today :)
> 
> I am feeling good. I have been having bouts of queasiness (especially in the morning), but eating something seems to really help.
> 
> I will try to upload pics...haven't done that before.Click to expand...

Wahoo!!! That's great news.


----------



## BabyDust04

markswife10 said:


> Hey girls, AF started last night (early for me, on 13 DPO instead of the usual 14 DPO). I lost it. :( Guess we have an Angel baby.

I am so sorry Markswife :hugs:


----------



## BabyDust04

I tried to upload the pics but it said the files are too large :(


----------



## oldwomanshoe

markswife :hugs: so sorry. thoughts are with you. 

jess :hugs: sorry about your cycle, all the confusion with the crosshairs coming and going. Its really a waiting game for you this cycle, with all the conflicting evidence. :(


----------



## Sunibuni

BabyDust04 said:


> I tried to upload the pics but it said the files are too large :(

When you save the file from wherever you took the picture (camera?) it should give you an option when you save it for small, medium, large, or quality of picture. Always choose the small to med range, or the poorer quality (between mid and low). Try that and see if it works?


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls

That's wonderful news babydust04!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyDust04

Pics: The Digi and Clearblue Plus were taken at 630am this morning. The FRER was taken at 630 yesterday morning.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 10









2.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 12


----------



## trixie07

Sorry as well markswife10 ... and congrats so Babydust04... maybe next month will be a new start for the rest of us :D


----------



## MissFortune

that's awesome Babydust! congrats! must be nice to see it in writing on a digital. :)


----------



## MissFortune

DH tried to cuddle/lean on me a bit ago, and my lower belly is so, so sore... i had to make him move. very unusual for me. and i'm having some low cramps that are going into my inner thighs, which i dont think i've ever had before. plus i'm so bloated i had to not only unbutton but unzip my jeans to sit comfortably in the car.. if i'm not preggo this is some wicked pms.


----------



## ReadytoMum

MissFortune said:


> DH tried to cuddle/lean on me a bit ago, and my lower belly is so, so sore... i had to make him move. very unusual for me. and i'm having some low cramps that are going into my inner thighs, which i dont think i've ever had before. plus i'm so bloated i had to not only unbutton but unzip my jeans to sit comfortably in the car.. if i'm not preggo this is some wicked pms.

I can totally relate to that! I had to take my belt off at work a few nights ago (I sit at a desk mostly) because my pants were SO uncomfortably tight I couldn't stand it. Holy bloating batman! I sure hope there's a BFP waiting for us both at the end of this cycle!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

Yey! That's wonderful seeing the words "pregnant" ! 
I'm saving my digi I have so I can confirm when I get my bfp.....If I ever ovulate lol


----------



## Sunibuni

BabyDust04 said:


> Pics: The Digi and Clearblue Plus were taken at 630am this morning. The FRER was taken at 630 yesterday morning.

Thanks for posting - glad the photos worked. It must be amazing to see the words "pregnant"


----------



## markswife10

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi how is everyone? 

I got a temp rise today! :happydance: mayb ill ovulate soon!


----------



## Wanting3

Congrats to Babydust! 
Jess I really hope that you do. 
Well I broke down and tested this morning. I know I am only 8DPO but I wanted too. I got a	:bfn: :( but I am still hoping. I am still having really weird adverse reactions to food. I love burger king onion rings and I had them to have them yesterday and I got them and they tasted horrible. It was weird. I also have a horrible headache. I am still hoping this is the month! I will see. I also have NO PMS signs. That is how it was with my girls. I am hoping... 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ReadytoMum

Wanting3 said:


> Congrats to Babydust!
> Jess I really hope that you do.
> Well I broke down and tested this morning. I know I am only 8DPO but I wanted too. I got a	:bfn: :( but I am still hoping. I am still having really weird adverse reactions to food. I love burger king onion rings and I had them to have them yesterday and I got them and they tasted horrible. It was weird. I also have a horrible headache. I am still hoping this is the month! I will see. I also have NO PMS signs. That is how it was with my girls. I am hoping...
> How is everyone else doing?

I'm 7DPO and trying to hold out test until Wednesday, which would put me at 10DPO. I know that's still early, but I'm not sure I can wait any longer than that! AF is due to arrive (if my cycle is the same length as last cycle) on Friday!

I was having some significant bloating and cramping for a few days around 4&5DPO, but that's gotten better. Other than that I feel good. No sore bbs, no backache or anything. I was sleeping poorly though almost all of last week. I kept waking up and couldn't fall asleep, and then when I finally did fall asleep I would have to wake up in the middle of the night to pee. :( The last two nights were a bit better thankfully. 

I feel really hopfully about this cycle though because we had good BD timing, and used Pre-Seed as well. So I have my FX!! :thumbup: I'm really hoping for that mother's day BFP!


----------



## lovelychic

Well I spoke too soon. Af got me but its ok. Im taking a break for May and will try in June. Im looking forward to not having to worry about ttc for a month. See you guys in June. Thank you guys for all of you support. :):hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry lovelychic :hugs: see you in 30 days!


----------



## MissFortune

sorry AF got you, lovelychic.


AFM, 8dpo today... tested to a BFN... on 2 dif ICs... one of which, the 10miu, had a weird white ghost line. havent seen that on them before. no color though. :( my constant crampyness is mostly gone, with just a few strong low cramps now and then, and sometimes cramps/twinges near my ovaries, mostly on the right. still super-bloated, lower belly is still sore, and omg i've been SO moody. i dont usually get this irritable until a day or two before AF, but she's not due for a week or so. i'm hoping so hard that this isnt just godawful pms.


----------



## Jess19

Oh those symptoms could be a bfp in the making! :dust: 
Are you going to keep testing until af shows? Hopfully you won't see her again in 2012 lol


----------



## MissFortune

yeah i'll likely test every day until AF shows.. i wanted to wait until 10dpo to start the POAS-fest, but i cracked early. i sure hope AF is gone til next year! i sure wont miss her. :haha: if i'm preggo this cycle, i'll be due on my grandfather's birthday/ 1 week before my birthday.. what an awesome gift that would be.


----------



## Jess19

That would be awesome!! 

I was thinking about taking an ic just to see what it looks like lol maybe an opk idk something, I need to POAS :rofl:


----------



## BabyDust04

Hey Ladies!! Hope everyone is feeling good today!


----------



## Jess19

I am
I hope I get another temp rise tomorrow! 

How you feeling today?


----------



## enj

ReadytoMum said:


> Wanting3 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to Babydust!
> Jess I really hope that you do.
> Well I broke down and tested this morning. I know I am only 8DPO but I wanted too. I got a	:bfn: :( but I am still hoping. I am still having really weird adverse reactions to food. I love burger king onion rings and I had them to have them yesterday and I got them and they tasted horrible. It was weird. I also have a horrible headache. I am still hoping this is the month! I will see. I also have NO PMS signs. That is how it was with my girls. I am hoping...
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I'm 7DPO and trying to hold out test until Wednesday, which would put me at 10DPO. I know that's still early, but I'm not sure I can wait any longer than that! AF is due to arrive (if my cycle is the same length as last cycle) on Friday!
> 
> I was having some significant bloating and cramping for a few days around 4&5DPO, but that's gotten better. Other than that I feel good. No sore bbs, no backache or anything. I was sleeping poorly though almost all of last week. I kept waking up and couldn't fall asleep, and then when I finally did fall asleep I would have to wake up in the middle of the night to pee. :( The last two nights were a bit better thankfully.
> 
> I feel really hopfully about this cycle though because we had good BD timing, and used Pre-Seed as well. So I have my FX!! :thumbup: I'm really hoping for that mother's day BFP!Click to expand...

omg when i was reading this i thought that i wrote it :haha: we are on the same dpo and i did everything the same as you and im feeling exactly like you are:haha: i hope we all get those bfp we are wanting:happydance:


----------



## BabyDust04

Jess19 said:


> I am
> I hope I get another temp rise tomorrow!
> 
> How you feeling today?

I hope you get a temp rise too!! 

I am feeling good...some queasiness in the mornings, but nothing a little food doesn't seem to help.


----------



## enj

Well hi ladies. I havent been on for a while because i have just been really busy, but i have to say that if i dont get my bfp this month im officially quitting I cant bare to see another bfn. Im really bummed because i didnt get a positive opk this month but i bd all month so i am praying to god that i covered my basics. lol the only wierd thing that i have had this month is a sore throat that will not go away its like on and off. I got it like two weeks ago. well babydust im so happy for you. and markswife im so sorry. i hope everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## Jess19

Enj how many dpo are you? :hugs: I hope you get your bfp and don't have to call ttc quits 

Readytomum and wanting3 how are you girls feeling?
Anyone poas yet?

Well as for me......I'm having o pains and my boobs are starting to hurt :happydance: and (tmi) I just had a massive amount of ewcm
I can't wait to see if I have a temp rise in the am!


----------



## enj

Jess19 said:


> Enj how many dpo are you? :hugs: I hope you get your bfp and don't have to call ttc quits
> 
> Readytomum and wanting3 how are you girls feeling?
> Anyone poas yet?
> 
> Well as for me......I'm having o pains and my boobs are starting to hurt :happydance: and (tmi) I just had a massive amount of ewcm
> I can't wait to see if I have a temp rise in the am!

well my tickers says im 7dpo:shrug: but i never got a positive opk:dohh: now that you mention it my bb's are feeling a little sore to.:haha: I hope i get my bfp too because this is becoming to stressful for me:cry:


----------



## Jess19

I know what you mean. Its extremely stressfull :hugs: just know were always here for you if you ever need to talk or vent :hugs: 
Have you and your DH had a full check up snce ttc? 

it made me feel better to know tht DH is ok....but not so much that I'm not :-( I just hope that the clomid works for me. I'm terrified I'm not ever going to be able to give my DS a sibbling, he wants one so bad.


----------



## Jess19

Did you have any other ovulation signs? are you still opking to see if maybe you got another surge? Or temping?


----------



## enj

well ive had the cramping on day that my ticker said i should O but i ran out, low on cash. But now i have sore bb's and dh and i were taking fertilaid but nothing yet. o and no doctors either when i last went she said i was good.


----------



## Jess19

Sounds like ovluation to me! :happydance:


----------



## coralym30

I want a mothers day suprise !! My mom and mother in law would probably drown in theyre tears lol 


im 1 dpo testing on the 12th


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi welcome coralym30
I am also 1dpo! 

Yey girls I can finally say that! I got another temp rise today! :happydance:


----------



## oldwomanshoe

good luck jess :dust:

ive come over all "thats me out this month"-y 

Nothing has happened, just not feeling hopeful :(


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
Oldwomanshoe how many dpo are you?


----------



## Wanting3

Jess19 said:


> Enj how many dpo are you? :hugs: I hope you get your bfp and don't have to call ttc quits
> 
> Readytomum and wanting3 how are you girls feeling?
> Anyone poas yet?
> 
> Well as for me......I'm having o pains and my boobs are starting to hurt :happydance: and (tmi) I just had a massive amount of ewcm
> I can't wait to see if I have a temp rise in the am!

I really hope that you are seeing a temp rise today Jess! 

I am feeling ok. I don't really have any symptoms of pregnancy or PMS so I am confused. I have very sore nipples and feel bloated but that is it. Oh and a weird taste in my mouth. WEIRD! 
I hope everyone is doing well. 
I am trying not to test until friday but I can't guarantee LOL


----------



## oldwomanshoe

hey jess, fingers crossed for you - had a look at your chart. 

Im 10dpo today - or possibly 9dpo. ALL opks have been -ve this month, but think i messed them up by not leaving them long enough :doh:

I had EVCM with a streak of red blood, so assume i must of ov'd then, that was 9days ago.

Feel a bit happier now i think of it that way - that i could be just 9dpo. should expect a BFN for that dpo.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls. I def think I ovulated this time! :happydance: my :holly: hurt and I feel some bloating going on...the tww has begun! 
I did some calculating, I'm 1dpo and af is due on mothers day
Oh I hope she doesn't show! 

I get discouraged whenever I don't feel any type of symptoms but I've read that many women don't have any symptoms when they get their bfp. So don't count yourselves out yet girls! :hugs:


----------



## Wanting3

Well I hope this is my month. I have only one more round to try until another 18 months due to my husband's deployment. Gotta love Army life. I did call my DR and she wants to me to start vitamins. So that has to be a good right??? I really hope this is the month. It would be perfect. The baby would be 2 months before Daddy leaves so I would be healed and ok before he leaves. Sorry just need to get things off my chest. I can only chat with you wonderful ladies about it.


----------



## Sunibuni

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: thanks girls. I def think I ovulated this time! :happydance: my :holly: hurt and I feel some bloating going on...the tww has begun!
> I did some calculating, I'm 1dpo and af is due on mothers day
> Oh I hope she doesn't show!
> 
> I get discouraged whenever I don't feel any type of symptoms but I've read that many women don't have any symptoms when they get their bfp. So don't count yourselves out yet girls! :hugs:

Yay! Finally... Chart looks good and BD is covered well. What a fantastic Mother's Day present that would be if AF didn't show... Best of luck to you


----------



## Sunibuni

Hi Everyone- how are you doing today?

Thought I'd give a quick update on me. I think AF is on the way based on a temp drop alone (don't have cramps or anything else). I'm either 12, 10 or 8 DPO depending on which website's software program you go by. Temps over the last four-ish days are 98.1 to 98.3. I did a wondfo mid-afternoon (not really holding pee) on Saturday and BFN. Even posted it and inverted the image- nothing (really nothing, starkers white). On both Sat and Sun I got pink CM on tissue after BD but nothing for the rest of either day. Thought AF was on it's way. I'm now three days later and nothing. My cervix is high (couldn't even find it yesterday), but slightly lower today (not low, still high). My BBs are sore. I also have right ovarian area pinching today (not painful). Don't want to symptom spot and read into things too much. I don't want to take another test because I'm tired of seeing BFN's. Feeling kind of defeated and indifferent right now. Makes a change from some months where I've been completey despondent and hopeless. I guess I'll know in the next few days when AF shows or not (I'm on CD 30, but am typically 28 days, occasionally up to 32).

Babydust to everyone and hope to be seeing more BFPs soon.


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm at 8DPO today and no symptoms at all to report today really. Even the cramping and bloating is gone. I still have creamy CM though, and my temp took a big jump up this morning. I had a temp spike on 8DPO last cycle too though, so I'm not sure it really means anything! I'm just hoping and praying those temps stay up!! Testing on Wednesday at 10DPO!


----------



## MissFortune

jess, yay for a temp rise!


wanting3, my DH was in the military for 7 years, it's such a pain trying to plan your family and TTC around their crazy schedules and deployments. :hug:


AFM, 9dpo today... still bloated, and lower belly still sore. some creamy CM, the sides of my bbs under my arms are kind of sore too. random mild cramps and sharp twinges every once in a while... BFN this morning. i really have to quit starting to POAS at such an early dpo (i started at 6dpo this time :blush:) because i'm already getting a little discouraged seeing the BFNs, even though logically i know 9dpo is still early to get a BFP. it's so hard to resist the urge to test, i actually tested a second time yesterday, in the evening. ridiculous. like it changed in 12hrs. thank god for internet cheapo strips.


lots of :dust: to everyone who's testing/waiting to test!


----------



## Jess19

Hummm when should I start to poas?? lol


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dusto :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Babydust for everyone!!!


----------



## oldwomanshoe

do you think thats enough to go round jess? LOL


----------



## darkstar

I think I'm about 3DPO and due for AF on the 7th which also happens to be my bday. I don't actively chart or anything but I'm tempted  We BD's the day I figured out I was O and a couple of days before that so fingers crossed.


----------



## trixie07

darkstar said:


> I think I'm about 3DPO and due for AF on the 7th which also happens to be my bday. I don't actively chart or anything but I'm tempted  We BD's the day I figured out I was O and a couple of days before that so fingers crossed.

My AF is due the 7th as well and I am 7DPO...halfway through the TWW...Gl and baby dust to you. :thumbup:


----------



## trixie07

Jess19 said:


> Hummm when should I start to poas?? lol

If you have enough do one everyday till BFP or AF :D


----------



## darkstar

trixie07 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm about 3DPO and due for AF on the 7th which also happens to be my bday. I don't actively chart or anything but I'm tempted  We BD's the day I figured out I was O and a couple of days before that so fingers crossed.
> 
> My AF is due the 7th as well and I am 7DPO...halfway through the TWW...Gl and baby dust to you. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you you too! I'm really trying not to get my hopes up, I was so sure I was pg last month!


----------



## Jess19

Well it looks like I have another cyst :-( its bad this time
Idk what's going on anymore? I have the worst pain in my right side


----------



## coralym30

hey jess .. i totally get you .. i have a cyst on my left side and sometimes it hurts so freaking bad its hard to walk and it even literally causes a pain in the ass !

my doctor told me there's nothing to do that the pain will go away once im pregnant


----------



## Jess19

Do you have one now? This cycle? 
I'm so sick of dealing with them, I'm terrified that clomid work maker it worse. 

I'm at the hospital right now meatiest the drs office is getting ready to close and they can't get me in. 
I honestly don't feel like waiting til tomorrow


----------



## trixie07

darkstar said:


> trixie07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm about 3DPO and due for AF on the 7th which also happens to be my bday. I don't actively chart or anything but I'm tempted  We BD's the day I figured out I was O and a couple of days before that so fingers crossed.
> 
> My AF is due the 7th as well and I am 7DPO...halfway through the TWW...Gl and baby dust to you. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you you too! I'm really trying not to get my hopes up, I was so sure I was pg last month!Click to expand...

WOW...Me too...the 2 months before I knew I wasn't and got AF but last month I was 80% sure is was pg...but after 8 HPT and AF came and reared her ugly face :growlmad: But so far 7 DPO I dont feel either way. except sore bb's which is normal for me anyways. I've done the BD before during & after Ovulation so I dunno. FX this month bc if not I am going to start mys DH and I both on a new vitamin regiment make sure he stays outta hot hot shower and take care of his package and try to change some eating habits and lose a few pounds. Start natural and try for a few more months if no AF this month :)


----------



## Wanting3

Oh my Gosh Jess I hope you are ok. I have never had to deal with Cysts but my BBF did and it was horrible, I had to take her to the ER several times. I really hope that you will be ok. Please keep us updated.


----------



## MissFortune

i hope you're alright, Jess. I've dealt with cysts before, the ER even nearly took out my appendix once, the pain was so severe. :hug: i hope it gets better quickly, and i hope they can do something to help you. do keep us posted..


----------



## trixie07

Jess19 said:


> Do you have one now? This cycle?
> I'm so sick of dealing with them, I'm terrified that clomid work maker it worse.
> 
> I'm at the hospital right now meatiest the drs office is getting ready to close and they can't get me in.
> I honestly don't feel like waiting til tomorrow

I hope everything ok jess. rayers:


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls :hugs: I'm doing better now, I took a little something for the pain. I feel horrible for leaving work but I need to relax. between moving, work, & ttc I'm exhausted. I need a break. 
I guess its nice to know that I possibly did ovulate and that this cycle should be over soon...finally. figures the moment I'm about to start clomid I have a 45 day cycle, I haven't had one in months! 
I guess its just a waiting game now


----------



## MissFortune

glad you're feeling better, Jess. don't feel bad about leaving work, it sounds like you could really use a break! and no one is very productive when they're stressed and in a lot of pain anyway. :hug:


----------



## Mom2M.E

I am 3dpo, anxious if I do say so myself!


----------



## oldwomanshoe

morning all (im in england, nottinghamshire, so its 6.45am here) done a FRER. :bfn: :(

been pregnant before and always had a positive by now (9dpo-11dpo), so i dont feel hopeful at all.

2 questions:
1) TMI - ive got a small amount of creamy/sticky stringy cm - so what do i put it down in my charts???
2) 2yrs ago i had swine flu. it caused a lot of damage. I lost loads of enzymes, so im intolerant to most of the top ten problem foods (wheat, dairy, egg, soya, nuts, etc). do you think it may have affected ability to get PG?

10-11dpo today, lower tum ache, 'bruised' bbs, but thats about it - but still dont feel PMSy.


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls
I got my cross hairs back!!!!! yey!!!!
I'm 3 dpo :happydance: 

Oldwomanshoe I didn't know that swine flu could cause all that :hugs: I'm clueless in that department 
I wish I had some advice for you :hugs: have you brought this to your drs attention?


----------



## oldwomanshoe

Jess: yay!!! FX'd for you!

Yes i have, i got: "yeh? i have heard other people say that too..." hmmm very helpful.


----------



## oldwomanshoe

sometimes the damage it caused, does gets me down - no cheese, choc, bread, pizza, (although i admit i do eat much healthier now!!! :) )

But then i think of all the poor people who didnt survive, leaving friends, family, children behind. im glad to still be here.


----------



## Wanting3

Wow Oldwomanshoe That is scary. I lost my cousin to the flu when she was a baby and it was sad and scary. As far as it effecting her chances to get pregnant,I am not sure it effect anything. I would think that your DR would make you aware if it was a issue. I did google it and there is no cases for it. I hope you are successful this month! 
Jess, I am happy you are feeling better and got crosshairs. 

So An Update on me: So I checked my O date and it was either the 21st or the 23rd and we did BD on and before both of those dates. So I am hoping to get a positive this month. I did test this morning and got a BFN very annoying but I know it is too early. I did have some cramping yesterday but only on my left side( Implantion maybe). I am still having weird cravings. I drank tons of milk yesterday. I NEVER drink milk. My family looked at me like I was crazy. Also craving tortillas and hamburger buns, weird. 
I hope everyone has a good day and hope this month MAY is our month!!!


----------



## Jess19

Sometimes its scary thinking about everything that's could harm you and you have no control over it :-(
:hugs: that's truely a blessing you got the better end of something so terrible. I really hope you get your bfp oldwomanshoe
How long have you been ttc? (I might have already asked many posts ago I'm sorry my minds all chaotic at the moment. 

:hugs: wanting3 I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## oldwomanshoe

Wanting: :dust: hope this is the month for you :)

Jess: im just a newbie this time around :) second month for us - we are already blessed with 5 sons. 

TBH i was dubious about mentioning that, because there are many here that are far ahead in the queue in front of me, still trying for their first. I do feel a little guilty. i thought i was all done, DS5 is almost 6yrs (ds1 is almost 20yrs!!!)


----------



## MissFortune

i got a very faint second line this morning!! (10dpo.) i tested with 2 different internet cheapo strips, a 25miu and a 10miu... i got the faint line on the 10miu, before the time limit... also i just went to look at the tests a minute ago and the 25miu has a big grey evap, which i havent gotten on these tests before, even after checking them hours later, and been using them for ages.. i wish i could post a pic of the 10miu but the camera on my phone is awful. DH squinted, took a minute to see it, but did. i'm not celebrating until i get a darker line, as i had a faint 1-day line last month... but i'm really excited and hopeful! :happydance:

edited to add, i just did another 10miu with the same FMU (which wasnt even very concentrated as i woke up to pee in the night) and got another super-faint line, so i dont think it's a faulty test or anything. :) :dance:


----------



## Wanting3

MissFortune said:


> i got a very faint second line this morning!! (10dpo.) i tested with 2 different internet cheapo strips, a 25miu and a 10miu... i got the faint line on the 10miu, before the time limit... also i just went to look at the tests a minute ago and the 25miu has a big grey evap, which i havent gotten on these tests before, even after checking them hours later, and been using them for ages.. i wish i could post a pic of the 10miu but the camera on my phone is awful. DH squinted, took a minute to see it, but did. i'm not celebrating until i get a darker line, as i had a faint 1-day line last month... but i'm really excited and hopeful! :happydance:
> 
> edited to add, i just did another 10miu with the same FMU (which wasnt even very concentrated as i woke up to pee in the night) and got another super-faint line, so i dont think it's a faulty test or anything. :) :dance:

That is AWESOME!!!! CONGRATS!!!! Here is too a happy and healthy 9 months :baby::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey that's wondrful!! I hope its a sticky bean!!

You must try and take a pic!! I love to line spot!! Lol


----------



## darkstar

MissFortune said:


> i got a very faint second line this morning!! (10dpo.) i tested with 2 different internet cheapo strips, a 25miu and a 10miu... i got the faint line on the 10miu, before the time limit... also i just went to look at the tests a minute ago and the 25miu has a big grey evap, which i havent gotten on these tests before, even after checking them hours later, and been using them for ages.. i wish i could post a pic of the 10miu but the camera on my phone is awful. DH squinted, took a minute to see it, but did. i'm not celebrating until i get a darker line, as i had a faint 1-day line last month... but i'm really excited and hopeful! :happydance:
> 
> edited to add, i just did another 10miu with the same FMU (which wasnt even very concentrated as i woke up to pee in the night) and got another super-faint line, so i dont think it's a faulty test or anything. :) :dance:

Congratulations that's wonderful


----------



## MissFortune

ok, i tried to take a pic with my phone, i want someone else to tell me it's not just line-eye lol... it's sooooo so faint, it only shows in certain light, the pic came out pretty fuzzy too... :wacko: but here it is

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v334/Einsamkeit/faintline5-1-2012.jpg


----------



## oldwomanshoe

congrats miss!


----------



## Sunibuni

Yay MissFortune! Keep testing and posting pics. So happy for you!


----------



## Sunibuni

A quick update from me ladies. 

Well, that familiar mountain-like pattern in the LP is telling me the inevitable is around the corner. AF not here, but wtih a steady temp drop in the last three days, AF will probably arrive tomorrow. Still hoping for a miracle temperature spike tomorrow but know my chances are one in a million! 

Hope the link works below for those who want to look. Keep in mind that other software programs say I O'ed CD 18, not when FF says I O'ed.

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b60de" style="font-size:smaller;" >
<img src="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b60de/thumb.png" />
<br /> My Ovulation Chart</a> || <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com" style="font-size:smaller;" >Ovulation Tracker</a>


----------



## MissFortune

good luck, sunibuni! i hope AF is nowhere to be found.


i'm still in shock and partial disbelief... still peeing on sticks, too, lol...
the top one is one from this morning, the bottom is from half an hour ago or so. i think it's getting darker, i dont need special lighting to see the line this time :haha: (though i can't see the line from this morning in this pic)
i haven't just gone crazy with line-eye, right? 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v334/Einsamkeit/faintline-SMU.jpg


----------



## BabyDust04

Girl you have got a BFP!! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

I def see that line!! :happydance:


----------



## enj

MissFortune said:


> good luck, sunibuni! i hope AF is nowhere to be found.
> 
> 
> i'm still in shock and partial disbelief... still peeing on sticks, too, lol...
> the top one is one from this morning, the bottom is from half an hour ago or so. i think it's getting darker, i dont need special lighting to see the line this time :haha: (though i can't see the line from this morning in this pic)
> i haven't just gone crazy with line-eye, right?
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v334/Einsamkeit/faintline-SMU.jpg

:bfp::happydance:\\:D/


----------



## MissFortune

thank you so much, ladies! oh my lord... i've cried several times now today, i'm so hyper-emotional and i can hardly believe it. i'm still in shock. i sent the pic to DH at work, he said he 'thinks' he sees it... i think i'll have to POAS when he gets home, too, for him to really believe it. (i've already been doing it every time i pee :lol: )


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: poas all you wanta. Its such a great feeling!
Are you going to post tomorow mornings bfp!?!?

If I had the oppertunity id poas every time I used the bathroom! Lol


----------



## babysiew

2dpo today. Baby dust to all. Hoping for a mother's day present too


----------



## hopeful1973

Hi ladies. I would like to join. My bday is the 11th so would be a great present. 

Some info I found out about pregnancy tests:
False negatives are more common than false positives. Medical experts point out that in as many as 10 percent of pregnant women, the fertilized egg doesn't implant until after the first day of a missed period. Until implantation occurs and the placenta begins developing, there is no hCG in the body to be detected by a pregnancy test, so you may test negative when you are in fact pregnant. It is always best to take a second test a week later, that way you won't be wondering if you're really not pregnant or if you just took the test too soon.


----------



## Wanting3

i did another test this morning and I got a :bfn: :nope:
I am so sad. I really thought it would show something today. 
I am going to try to not test for awhile. AF is due on the 7th or the 9th depending on which app you look at. So down today. But we will see. Still not out until AF shows up. :shrug:


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls 

:hugs: wanting3 don't get yourself down with a bfn this am, its still early, hopeful1973s post sad it best

Welcome hopeful1973 :hi: s glad you joined our thread! 

So who's ready for this 2ww to be over! Lol I am!! 
I had a nice temp spike so I think its safe to say I Oed :happydance: I have several resaons to be excited for the 13th now! Uh it still seems so far away! 
I thought with moving ad work it would take my mind off of it but that's impossible! 
idk what's going to be worse this 2ww to start clomid or the 2w of the first clomid cycle :rofl:


----------



## Wanting3

hopeful1973 said:


> Hi ladies. I would like to join. My bday is the 11th so would be a great present.
> 
> Some info I found out about pregnancy tests:
> False negatives are more common than false positives. Medical experts point out that in as many as 10 percent of pregnant women, the fertilized egg doesn't implant until after the first day of a missed period. Until implantation occurs and the placenta begins developing, there is no hCG in the body to be detected by a pregnancy test, so you may test negative when you are in fact pregnant. It is always best to take a second test a week later, that way you won't be wondering if you're really not pregnant or if you just took the test too soon.

Welcome Hopeful1973!(Love the 1973 my favorite year,DH was born that year :winkwink:) Thank you for the posting about the BFN! It makes me feel better. I am going to lock up my tests until after my period date! I need to stop testing it just makes me sad to see BFN!!! Praying for :witch: to stay away!!!


----------



## trixie07

Ok, yesterday I did 2 HPT and both have painfully faint lines and today I got the same but its more noticeable. It may be my BFP. check it out and tell me what you ladies think.https://https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test23601


----------



## Sunibuni

Trixie- that's awesome! I do hope this is the start of your BFP. Post more photos as you take them.


----------



## Sunibuni

I'm out ladies- AF got me this morning. On to unmedicated IUI this month.


----------



## MissFortune

hopeful1973, hello. :)


sunibuni, sorry the witch got you. :hugs:


trixie, i see something super-faint!! test again tomorrow morning, fingers crossed your line gets darker! lots of :dust: to you.




AFM, morning sickness is starting to kick in... and DH is seriously aggravating me. he's somehow not accepting my second lines on my HPTs because "... but they're so faint..." he's acting like he's just humoring my saying i'm pregnant. with my first pregnancy he said "couldn't all 3 tests be false positives?" :dohh: and then i chucked the pee sticks at his head. :wacko: at least i didnt do that this time, but i want to!! he's continuing to say "i dont think we should celebrate until there's a darker line..." i'd said that too, but this is dark enough for me, and i've seen enough different tests w/second lines to accept it! 

i saved the half-dozen HPTs i took yesterday for him to look at when he got home, and i took another once he got home, but just "they're so faint, i dont know...". so i bought a digital test today. there's no disputing the words "pregnant" or "not pregnant." i dont want to take it too soon and get a false negative though! i'd read that the digitals are less sensitive. i tested this morning with cheapo strips... the 10miu got a little darker, and there's now a line on the 25miu! so my HCG must be going up. :happydance:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v334/Einsamkeit/2faintlines.jpg
the 10miu is up top, the 25miu is on the bottom... since my HCG just got to 25miu today, when do you ladies think the digital test will work? it's walgreen's brand if that makes any difference.

:dust: all around!


----------



## ReadytoMum

10DPO today... I tried testing with a First Response 5-Days Sooner test this morning and it's a BFN. I know it's not over till AF shows, but I can't help but feel like we're out this month. I had a big temp drop this morning and AF is due on Friday...so I guess I just have to wait and see. I'm still praying that tomorrow my temps will shoot back up, and that today's dip was just implantation. 

If my temps keep dropping I won't bother testing again and I'll just wait for AF to arrive, but if they go back up tomorrow and Friday, I'll try testing again Friday morning. I had such high hopes for this cycle with the Pre-Seed and Softcups. Sigh.


----------



## darkstar

I'm at 5 or 6 DPO and apart from being really tired I have no AF or PG symptoms so still waiting to see. AF due on the 7th.


----------



## hopeful1973

trixie07 said:


> Ok, yesterday I did 2 HPT and both have painfully faint lines and today I got the same but its more noticeable. It may be my BFP. check it out and tell me what you ladies think.

I see a faint line!


----------



## Wanting3

hopeful1973 said:


> trixie07 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, yesterday I did 2 HPT and both have painfully faint lines and today I got the same but its more noticeable. It may be my BFP. check it out and tell me what you ladies think.
> 
> I see a faint line!Click to expand...

I see a line too!!! That is AWESOME!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey girls!! Congrats to the bfps!! :happydance:

Time for a title change!


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm out. AF got me. :(


----------



## MissFortune

sorry AF got you, readytomum. :hugs:


i'm really worried about getting past when AF is due, in 2-3 days. i'm having a lot of AF-like cramps and i'm just scared that she's going to show up on time despite the positive HPTs... last month i had a positive, the next day was negative and AF showed that night... the test lines dont look any darker today than yesterday. that worries me. with my son i didnt know i was preggo until i was late, so i didnt have the same concerns... blah. i feel like i'm driving myself crazy


----------



## trixie07

trixie07 said:


> Ok, yesterday I did 2 HPT and both have painfully faint lines and today I got the same but its more noticeable. It may be my BFP. check it out and tell me what you ladies think.https://https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test23601

My sis-in-law took me to Planned Parenthood today for a free lab test which is called (one Step HCG) by the way and I got my :BFP: :happydance:
GL,FX to all and lots of :dust:


----------



## Jess19

That's great trixieo7! Did they tell you what the levels are?


----------



## darkstar

Congratulations Trixie, awesome news


----------



## MissFortune

congrats trixie! have a happy and healthy 9 months. :)


----------



## trixie07

Jess19 said:


> That's great trixieo7! Did they tell you what the levels are?

Nope just that it came up quickly....


----------



## Wanting3

MissFortune said:


> sorry AF got you, readytomum. :hugs:
> 
> 
> i'm really worried about getting past when AF is due, in 2-3 days. i'm having a lot of AF-like cramps and i'm just scared that she's going to show up on time despite the positive HPTs... last month i had a positive, the next day was negative and AF showed that night... the test lines dont look any darker today than yesterday. that worries me. with my son i didnt know i was preggo until i was late, so i didnt have the same concerns... blah. i feel like i'm driving myself crazy

I got period like cramps during my first trimester. Don't stress.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry readytomum


----------



## MummyWant2be

Oh My - so many BFP's Congrats to ever1 :) i am so thrilled for u ladies...


----------



## Wanting3

So I thought I would get you guys advice on what is going on. So i thought I was out this month. Af is suppost to be here on the 7th so I am confused. MY :holly: are getting shooting pains and are fuller and very heavy. I have the worst headaches. I feel so floated I feel about 8 months along already. I cant eat some of the foods that I LOVE and craving beef, potatoes and bread. I don't know maybe I am reading into everything but I feel pregnant but still haven't gotten a BFP just BFN. What do you guys think? :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Wanting3 said:


> So I thought I would get you guys advice on what is going on. So i thought I was out this month. Af is suppost to be here on the 7th so I am confused. MY :holly: are getting shooting pains and are fuller and very heavy. I have the worst headaches. I feel so floated I feel about 8 months along already. I cant eat some of the foods that I LOVE and craving beef, potatoes and bread. I don't know maybe I am reading into everything but I feel pregnant but still haven't gotten a BFP just BFN. What do you guys think? :hugs:

Whooop that sounds promising hun! maybe it's still so early to test try to hold out until Sunday?keep us posted!:happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Def sounds like good symptoms! 
:dust:


----------



## trixie07

trixie07 said:


> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great trixieo7! Did they tell you what the levels are?
> 
> Nope just that it came up quickly....Click to expand...

Maybe I should clarify it was a urine lab test. It actually is pretty cool and test for 3 different hormones https://www.noblemedical.com/pdf/PREGNANCY/nm_preg-pac.pdf


----------



## Wanting3

Well I think I am out. Today I have awful cramps and when I wipe there is spotting. It just come on so I just put a panty liner on.. I don't remember implantation bleeding with my other pregnancies but I'm hoping that is what this is. I am don't know. Just going to lay on the couch and play with my girls today. I hit a garage sale and got a huge lot of zhu Zhu pets and they are in HEAVEN!!!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry the witch got you wanting3 :hugs: 

How is everyone els doing? Its ben quit on here latley


----------



## Jess19

Frer this am (8dpo) bfn


----------



## oldwomanshoe

aww jess! even you know that its wishful thinking at 8dpo ;p

just checked out your chart...

i bet there will be another dip in the next couple of days for implant, then a BFP waiting for you really soon. fx'd xxx


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks so much 
I keep having af cramps all day :-( I feel like she's on here way any minute now


----------



## Jess19

Ok girls I need some advice. I took this with 2mu, it was taken at the 10 min mark. Idle what to think. 
It's def questionable. I'm going to retest in the am reguardless. 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/8E18F268-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BabyDust04

Sorry ladies, I have been stalking, checking up on you :) 

Jess, I'm pretty sure I see a LINE!! :happydance:


----------



## oldwomanshoe

JESS! i soooooooo SEEE a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls I can't wait to test in the am!! :happydance:


----------



## darkstar

I see it too


----------



## Sunibuni

There IS a line!!!!!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

:happydance: I can definetely see a line ...this is it Jess...:happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Idk anymore girls, todays test doesn't look so promising :-( 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/AFEA3BB0-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## oldwomanshoe

:wacko: hmm was that FMU? 

TBH im not keen on those 'ultra' blue tests. heard bad reports.

really really cossing fingers tightly for you xxx


----------



## trixie07

Jess19 said:


> Ok girls I need some advice. I took this with 2mu, it was taken at the 10 min mark. Idle what to think.
> It's def questionable. I'm going to retest in the am reguardless.
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/8E18F268-orig.jpg[/IMG]

BFP!!!


----------



## MissFortune

Jess19 said:


> Ok girls I need some advice. I took this with 2mu, it was taken at the 10 min mark. Idle what to think.
> It's def questionable. I'm going to retest in the am reguardless.
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/8E18F268-orig.jpg[/IMG]

oh goodness, i definitely see something there! can you try a better test than the blue-handled ones? i've heard a lot of ladies say they got false negatives on those for a long while. fingers crossed for you jess!!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls but todays doesn't look so promising :-(
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/AFEA3BB0-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## enj

jesss i can't see the picture i never get evaps with those test try a frer


----------



## Jess19

I'm going to keep testing with the dollar store tests for now to suppress the urge lol
But if af doesn't arrive by the 13th ok going to switch tests. 

Honestly I feel no symptoms, except my belly. It's hard, not bloated, and I keep getting af like cramps, for about the past 3 days. 
Every month for over a year a new symptom pops up, so I'm guessing it's just pms


----------



## enj

Hi ladies!!! I havent been on but i just wanted you's to know that the witch showed her ugly face! Also im going to the GYN on monday to see whats going on. I hope everything works out in my favor because i think im not ovulating. =( but im just gunna keep trying because my hubby wants another baby and so do my kids. My plans for this month include me buying enough ovulation test to last threw the whole month, im not gonna stop testing until i see a pos opk. I'm gonna seek medical advice, and im going to use the plan that 02inlove put up for us awhile back. Girls i hope this is my month i want to be preggers for the summer and be a real beach bumm lol. but i love you girls and i hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## BabyDust04

enj said:


> Hi ladies!!! I havent been on but i just wanted you's to know that the witch showed her ugly face! Also im going to the GYN on monday to see whats going on. I hope everything works out in my favor because i think im not ovulating. =( but im just gunna keep trying because my hubby wants another baby and so do my kids. My plans for this month include me buying enough ovulation test to last threw the whole month, im not gonna stop testing until i see a pos opk. I'm gonna seek medical advice, and im going to use the plan that 02inlove put up for us awhile back. Girls i hope this is my month i want to be preggers for the summer and be a real beach bumm lol. but i love you girls and i hope everyone is doing well!!!!

I have conceived both of my pregnancies using the Sperm Meets Egg Plan!! Fingers crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## Jess19

Well idk what to think. 
Can anyone see it
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6C9B9A70-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## oldwomanshoe

OMG!!! i can TOTALLLY SEE IT!!!!

that is fantastic!!!! 

:pray: that its a sticky for you


----------



## oldwomanshoe

that is so a :bfp:

[-o&lt; its sticky bean Jess


----------



## oldwomanshoe

just had a peek at your chart - its looking good, very excited for you :)


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks so much 
I hope and pray it gets darker, I had a chemical a few cycles back. 
I'm still only 11dpo so there's def time for a darker line


----------



## enj

BabyDust04 said:


> enj said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!! I havent been on but i just wanted you's to know that the witch showed her ugly face! Also im going to the GYN on monday to see whats going on. I hope everything works out in my favor because i think im not ovulating. =( but im just gunna keep trying because my hubby wants another baby and so do my kids. My plans for this month include me buying enough ovulation test to last threw the whole month, im not gonna stop testing until i see a pos opk. I'm gonna seek medical advice, and im going to use the plan that 02inlove put up for us awhile back. Girls i hope this is my month i want to be preggers for the summer and be a real beach bumm lol. but i love you girls and i hope everyone is doing well!!!!
> 
> I have conceived both of my pregnancies using the Sperm Meets Egg Plan!! Fingers crossed for you! :flower:Click to expand...


thanks hunni :hugs: im going to try this to see if this works lol if this doesn't work then something must be really wrong:haha:


----------



## enj

Jess19 said:


> Well idk what to think.
> Can anyone see it
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6C9B9A70-orig.jpg[/IMG]

 EEEEEEKKKKK i see it fx for you sweet pea.


----------



## Jess19

Does anyone know how to tweak a pix if I post a link to it?


----------



## mzhwd

Im hoping to join you ladies with the bfp. Yay!!! I'm going to test on motherd day I'll be 9dpo. I'm thinking it maybe too early now seeing your results jess19. But ithink I'm still going to do it. I have a FRER and I'm soo anxious. Lol.


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi welcome 
How many dpo are you now? 
I took a frer at 7 dpo and it was negative


----------



## enj

mzhwd said:


> Im hoping to join you ladies with the bfp. Yay!!! I'm going to test on motherd day I'll be 9dpo. I'm thinking it maybe too early now seeing your results jess19. But ithink I'm still going to do it. I have a FRER and I'm soo anxious. Lol.

hi:flower: welcome


----------



## enj

Jess19 said:


> :hi: hi welcome
> How many dpo are you now?
> I took a frer at 7 dpo and it was negative


Hey do you know a good sight were i can get some opk's:dohh: i thought i was out ttc but im not:wohoo: im so excited i can barely contain myself. im on cycle day 3 of 35:haha: im going to the doc on monday to make sure im ok to try and get my baby #3:bunny:


----------



## Jess19

Here's a link to it 

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6C9B9A70-orig.jpg

I have a thread in the testing gallery
Someone tweaked it for me, it looks like a very nice bfp


----------



## Wanting3

JESS! I am so excited for you!!! I see a line!!! WOOHOO!!! So excited for you! :happydance:

I have one more month to try before hubby deploys! I hope this is the month! I will be joining the 2 week wait next week! Wish me luck! I will keep track of everyone on their amazing nine months! I hope everyone has sticky beans!!! 
<3 to everyone!!! :hugs:


----------



## MissFortune

Jess i definitely see a very faint line, i dont even have to squint! congrats! :hug:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls

Wanting3 I hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## Jess19

Took another one tonight
https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6A3D1310-orig.jpg

I can't wait to test in the am!!


----------



## oldwomanshoe

that is just fabulous Jess!!!

FX'd for tomorra!


----------



## MummyWant2be

OMG Jess - It's a BFP :happydance::happydance: sticky vibes to u!

AFA:happydance:i am officially 7dayz late - tested on Monday BFN:nope: i will wait until the 18th (my birthday) to go to the docter - i'm scared of being disappointed.


----------



## rainydays9

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: thanks girls
> 
> Wanting3 I hope you catch that eggy!

Thats looking really promising jess :happydance:
How many dpo are you?


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/9CC6C0BC-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## trixie07

I see it. These are the same test I used at first. I have images of them on another site. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images69271 ... Looks promising to me :D


----------



## Remucar

Congrats Jess!! When did you get your first positive?? Im 9 dpo and got a BFN. Trying to get some encouragement


----------



## trixie07

Congrats!!! I see the FRER test now...


----------



## Jess19

It started about 9 dpo

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Congrats Jess - u deserve this hun :happydance::happydance:

please send some babydust my way as I will be a week late tomorrow:nope: and tested on Monday already but it was a BFN:nope: so i want to hold out until next week Sartuday (then it will be a full 2weeks late) before i go for bloods


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Smooch

Hey ladies i tested today 11dpo got FAINT positive tested with FMU with FRER....my symptoms have been
Mild cramps
Slight sore bbs
Had a little bit of a nausious spell last night
Light headaches (could be due to work tho lol)
What made me test today..was yesterday morning..after i brushed my teeth i had some blood mixed when i spit...my gums never ever bleed.

Just hoping the line gets darker and sticks this time


Good luck to u all and congrats to those who got their bfp


----------



## Sunibuni

Jess19 said:


> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/9CC6C0BC-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Yay! Congratulations to you Jess for the BFP you've been waiting for. So happy for you.


----------



## Sunibuni

Yes Smooch- that's the beginning of a BFP. Congratulations!


----------



## BabyDust04

Yay Jess!!!! So excited for you!! :happydance:

What is your estimated DD?


----------



## Jess19

Its my birthday lol jan 19th


----------



## BabyDust04

Awesome!! Click on the Jan 2013 banner in my Sig!


----------



## BabyDust04

Congrats Smooch, that's exactly what my FRER looked like at 11DPO :)


----------



## countrygirl86

Congrats Jess! So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Smooch

BabyDust04 said:


> Congrats Smooch, that's exactly what my FRER looked like at 11DPO :)

Ty

I keep thinkin its going to just disapear lol 
Helps when others say theirs started out tht way lol
I was worried it could be a false positive? We want these 2 lines so bad...then doubt them when we see them lol :wacko:


----------



## BabyDust04

Smooch said:


> BabyDust04 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Smooch, that's exactly what my FRER looked like at 11DPO :)
> 
> Ty
> 
> I keep thinkin its going to just disapear lol
> Helps when others say theirs started out tht way lol
> I was worried it could be a false positive? We want these 2 lines so bad...then doubt them when we see them lol :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh I completely understand! I kept second guessing if I actually saw a line there! I took a digi at 12 DPO and "pregnant" came up, that was much more reassuring!

Then I took another FRER 4-5 days later and the test line was twice as dark as the control line :)

Fingers crossed your line gets darker and darker!


----------



## Smooch

Ty i plan to get a digital this weekend. Next couple days are going to go by sloooow lol


----------



## oldwomanshoe

thats the best :bfp: ive seen in ages!!!

huge congrats!


----------



## oldwomanshoe

smooch - im sure it'll turn nice and dark soon! :)


----------



## Jess19

I just had my bloods taken, ill know the results in 3 hours and ill be doing a digi when I get home!


----------



## enj

i knew it congrats Jess i'm so so happy for you.


----------



## MissFortune

Jess19 said:


> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/9CC6C0BC-orig.jpg[/IMG]

woohoo! :happydance: congrats jess!! :bfp: i'm so happy for you, you got your mother's day surprise with almost perfect timing! also randomly, apparently we have the same birthday. :) i'm due on jan 12th, my grandad's birthday... if i'm a week early, it's the 5th on my mom's birthday, and a week late (which i was with DS) will be on my birthday. i'll be lookin for ya in first tri. :)


smooch, looks like the beginning of a bfp! fingers crossed it's darker tomorrow!

lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks 

That's so crazy we have the same b day. Also my brothers is te 16th ans my neice is the 10th and my grandmas is the 21st! 
Wow that's a lot of b days lol 

Question....where did you find your ticker!? The food one lol


----------



## enj

good morning ladies... How is everyone feeling today??? Baby dust to all of you lovely ladies...


----------



## Jess19

Good morning! 
I'm feeling ok, blessed to not be throwing up...yet lol

How are you?


----------



## enj

i'm good. trying to prepare myself for this month. i'm hyping to try the smep


----------



## Dawkinsmummy

hello, what is the earliest you can test after ovulation i only ovulated yesterday, but 14 days is my sons 2nd bday, so if it negative dont want it to ruin the day, so cant test that day (24th) and if i test after it will just be on my mind all day :(


----------



## Jess19

Maybe start at like 8door, that's what I did


----------



## Dawkinsmummy

Jess19 said:


> Maybe start at like 8door, that's what I did

you mean do a preg test at 8 days past ov#? x have u had a + thats early x


----------



## Dawkinsmummy

was that when you saw your first faint line x


----------



## MissFortune

dawkinsmummy, i started testing at 6dpo :blush: but got my first faint positive at 10dpo.. i had a very visible line at 11dpo. if you're afraid of false negatives, i'd say 12-13 dpo would be fairly likely to get you an accurate result, but nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## DJMooMoo79

Hello ladies! 9 dpo With a negative. Still have hope!
Symptoms:
-Breast pain when pushed
-Tired, but cant sleep
-I remember green tea tasting nasty, but boy does that sound good right now lol

Congrats to all the ladies who have received there BFP!


----------



## Dawkinsmummy

MissFortune said:


> dawkinsmummy, i started testing at 6dpo :blush: but got my first faint positive at 10dpo.. i had a very visible line at 11dpo. if you're afraid of false negatives, i'd say 12-13 dpo would be fairly likely to get you an accurate result, but nothing is guaranteed.

thanks hun, what preg test did u use xx


----------



## Jess19

I took a frer at 8 dpo and it was negative, it was my last one so I started using the dollar store tests and started seeing a faint line at 10 dpo


----------



## DJMooMoo79

Jess19 said:


> I took a frer at 8 dpo and it was negative, it was my last one so I started using the dollar store tests and started seeing a faint line at 10 dpo

That gives me hope :happydance:
Tomorrow (might) be my 10 dpo, and I hope to start seeing a line then


----------



## MissFortune

Dawkinsmummy said:


> MissFortune said:
> 
> 
> dawkinsmummy, i started testing at 6dpo :blush: but got my first faint positive at 10dpo.. i had a very visible line at 11dpo. if you're afraid of false negatives, i'd say 12-13 dpo would be fairly likely to get you an accurate result, but nothing is guaranteed.
> 
> thanks hun, what preg test did u use xxClick to expand...

i was using the 10miu cheapie strips off of ebay.. Unitest brand i believe... i also used 20miu One Step cheapie strips but i only got a first faint line on them at 11dpo. i used entirely too many HPTs while TTC, so i had to try to be economical. :winkwink:


----------



## Jess19

How do you feel miss fortune? 
My tests say prego but I don't feel like it, it's making me nervous lol I wish I was throwng up


----------



## DJMooMoo79

In my last pregnancy, I didnt get nauseated till 3 weeks passed my missed period. 
And
It
Was
Terrible
:sick:


----------



## BabyDust04

Jess19 said:


> How do you feel miss fortune?
> My tests say prego but I don't feel like it, it's making me nervous lol I wish I was throwng up

I'm the same way. I am 6 weeks today and my only symptom is sore BB's that come and go. I was the same way with my daughter..didn't have a bit of morning sickness...so that's comforting. I figure I had hardly any symptoms with her and she came out perfect! :)


----------



## Dawkinsmummy

with both my babies my morning isckness didnt strart til 8 weeks, then went at 13 weeks ,:)


----------



## Dawkinsmummy

***sickness


----------



## MissFortune

Jess19 said:


> How do you feel miss fortune?
> My tests say prego but I don't feel like it, it's making me nervous lol I wish I was throwng up

i did not feel pregnant at ALL at first. with my DS, i was throwing up before i even got my BFP. i had hyperemesis by 5 weeks... and i havent gotten sick once yet. it's making me kind of nervous as well. i am nauseous though, and having food aversions and the odd craving. my BBs are super-sore, i'm exhausted as can be, and i'm SO moody, everything either makes me cry or snap, so i'm pretty sure i can believe my tests now. (not that i kept using HPTs for 5 days after my BFP, and took another day before yesterday, or anything... :haha:) it took me a little while to really 'feel' like i'm pregnant. i'm sure if i start getting really sick i'll long for the days when i 'didnt feel pregnant' lol...


----------



## Jess19

Haha right, I say that now but when I'm hugging the toilet I'll be changing my mind :rofl: 

My boobs don't hurt at all and nothing makes me sick really, although with DS I never did. 
The only thing is I can't wear my contacts, they really bother my eyes and now that my glasses are on I have a terrible headache (prob because I never wear them) so it will take some getting used to

Lol I'm still poas, I want to see if the line progresses but I'm just stressing myself out, ya know


----------



## Kamespinoza

I am now 9 weeks and 4 days. I got my Bfp 6 days after ovulation and all I had were sore boobs and heartburn until the day I turned 6 weeks. Since then I've been diagnosed with Hyperemesis Gravidarum. It is freakin horrible! I'm just hoping it goes away by the second trimester. But it does help me feel better about my little gummy bear.


----------



## enj

well this is the first opk i took i hope you can see the picture <a href="https://s1150.p


----------



## enj

i will try again lol https://i1150.photo


----------



## Jess19

It didn't work
Did you copy and paste it?


----------



## enj

i tried but it didnt work it gave me me some codes but i think i dont know how to do it. lol


----------



## enj

i will try again https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o606/EnJ0509/20120514_171155.jpg


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey it worked!! 

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Jess19

Do you always have a line on opks?


----------



## enj

i always have a line but never a pos.. Im still waiting to O


----------



## Jess19

Keep posting picks, id like to see your progression
I never got a pos on those the cycle I got my bfp
Although I did stop testing 
But iv used them all through out ttc and I only got a for sure pos like twice

:dust:


----------



## enj

thanks i took some more today i will post in a few. How have you been feeling what did you dh say about you being preggers? i bet hes over the moon with the good news.


----------



## Jess19

He is SUPER excited! 
I on the other hand am terrified I'm going to m/c or something is going to be wrong
But he is doing a wonderful job keeping me calm, bless him.


----------



## Jess19

It's so hard to be happy when I'm so scared. 
I had a m/c before my DS. I went in for a scan and there was never a heartbeat :-( 
I just want to be happy, I dreamed of my bfp and now that I got it I've entered a wooler new world of stress


----------



## MummyWant2be

Jess19 said:


> It's so hard to be happy when I'm so scared.
> I had a m/c before my DS. I went in for a scan and there was never a heartbeat :-(
> I just want to be happy, I dreamed of my bfp and now that I got it I've entered a wooler new world of stress

:hugs::hugs: I'm really sorry that u fil that way - sticky vibes ur way hun..try not to stress about it :hugs: and enjoy the pregnancy


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks


----------



## enj

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o606/EnJ0509/20120516_092330.jpgWell this is my opk's for the last two days mon-tue i will be testing later on today i hope it gets darker


----------



## enj

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o606/EnJ0509/20120516_092330.jpg

see if this works lol:haha:


----------



## Jess19

I see a little progression there, hope you get your surge soon :hugs:
What's your earliest surge?


----------



## enj

thats the thing i dont know cause this month im finally doing it right :haha::dohh:


----------



## enj

I just had to update this thread ladies i think i got my bfp
https://m1150.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/EnJ0509/20120608_120013.jpg.html


----------



## Jess19

Def looks like a bfp!! Congrats!! 
What dpo are you?


----------



## enj

i'm 12dpo i have another pic


----------



## enj

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o606/EnJ0509/PicsArt_1339173899358.jpg


----------



## enj

i started getting faint + on 9dpo my OH said he couldn't see anything but i thought i could so i tested with an answer test and the line came up within seconds i tested yesterday


----------



## Jess19

Yey!!!! That's def a bfp!!


----------



## wendyk1

Congrats girl!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------

